# BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE" HAIR CARE PRODUCTS



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey PJ's & Haulers and the Occasional Shoppers!

Sale Season is finally Here!

Any BF Discounts you hear of....please drop a dime and post here!

Thank You Ladies!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Subbing!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

 Is it that time of year ALREADY?! I swear 2012 flew by too fast!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I actually have a blog post going live tomorrow that will include the sale information (directly from the vendor themselves) of brands like Sage Naturalceuticals, Darcys, Purabody, Edne Body Works, etc.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 7, 2012)

westNDNbeauty said:
			
		

> I actually have a blog post going live tomorrow that will include the sale information (directly from the vendor themselves) of brands like Sage Naturalceuticals, Darcys, Purabody, Edne Body Works, etc.



Where is your blog post?  Need that Purabody info!


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

subscribing


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

subbing....


----------



## LadyPBC (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I knew we could count on you IDareT'sHair to encourage us to spend money!  I think I'll skip the sale and go to your house to shop.  You have everything!


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



			
				[USER=355477 said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82[/USER];17219645]Where is your blog post? Need that Purabody info!


 
Her blog is http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

20% Shi-Naturals Sale until 11/12.

Discount Code = *OBAMA*


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Subbing for future use


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Darcy's Botanicals Nov 23- 25% off  code ThankYou

Eden Body Works Nov 26- 50% off  

Pura Body Naturals Nov 21- Dec31  BOGO Sapote Hair Lotion, Cupuacu Butter, Murumuru Moisture Milk, Chocolate Hair Smoothie

Sage Naturalceuticals Nov 26  25% off everything

She Scent It Nov 23-26 30% Off


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



westNDNbeauty said:


> I actually have a blog post going live tomorrow that will include the sale information (directly from the vendor themselves) of brands like Sage Naturalceuticals, Darcys, Purabody, Edne Body Works, etc.



Just what I was looking for! I'm about to make a list of everything I wanna order from Sage!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

gorgeoushair

Nice!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

^^Girl, I would take the credit but you should thank Westndnbeauty.  She has more on her page that I didn't post here b/c i didn't think it was popular so u may want to check her blog out.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

subbing


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

sooooo trying purabody naturals!!!!!


----------



## kupenda (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm about to be all over that Sage naturalceuticals


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Does Sage no longer have free shipping after you spend a certain amount? 

I think that'll be my main store for BF. Planning my cart now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



westNDNbeauty said:


> *I actually have a blog post going live tomorrow that will include the sale information (directly from the vendor themselves) of brands like Sage Naturalceuticals, Darcys, Purabody, Edne Body Works, etc.*


 
westNDNbeauty

Thank you for your Blog postings. 

That's how I found out about _Nounou's Boutique_ last Black Friday which is a Great Site.


----------



## nerdography (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I'm excited for Eden. There DC is amazing. I'm going to try their shampoo since it's going to be half off.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

The Phyto Friends and Family Winter Sale is going on NOW! Ends Thursday, Nov. 15th 

http://sale.phyto-usa.com/


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 8, 2012)

FYI
SAGENATURALS.COM sells bask but its more expensive. It seems to be about $2-3 more than than the bask site.

Sent from my Nexus 7 Tablet


----------



## MsDes (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Can you buy two different things from the bogo sale at Purabody or do they have to be the same?


----------



## gn1g (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Best Buy is having a great sale on flat screens I hear 42" $180.


----------



## Meridian (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Hairitage Hydration (on Facebook)

I went out and got my vote in. To those of you that did the same I am offering 44% off your order with code IVOTED44.
www.hairitagehydration.etsy.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Curlmart = Free Shipping Over $25 Code = *FREESHIP25*

Meridian Great Discount for Hairitage!  Thanks for Posting that.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Meridian said:


> Hairitage Hydration (on Facebook)
> 
> I went out and got my vote in. To those of you that did the same I am offering 44% off your order with code IVOTED44.
> www.hairitagehydration.etsy.com



Now THIS is how you have a sale! I've never tried this line, but I can't pass this up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Philippians413

You will love this Line.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

ThePomadeShop's Shop Announcement
*Free shipping for Black Friday!* We will be offering free shipping on all 4-oz. pomades from Friday, November 23 until Monday, November 26 (at midnight).

http://www.etsy.com/shop/ThePomadeShop?ref=shop_sugg


I'm definitely ordering more pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Don't forget:

NaturallyTheStore.com

They still have some good buys.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Afroveda 35% Pre-Black Friday Sale.  Code =* PREBFS* November 10 & 11th


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Philippians413
> 
> You will love this Line.



You really will. It's awesome.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



gn1g said:


> Best Buy is having a great sale on flat screens I hear 42" $180.



is this online or in-store?


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Yesss curlmart has free shipping. 

I'm gonna order hairitagehydrations now so I don't have to worry about it on blk friday.  I'm making my list right now for everything I want


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Philippians413 said:


> Now THIS is how you have a sale! I've never tried this line, but I can't pass this up.




OK, I just ordered $65.00 worth of stuff from Hairitage Hydrations, then had the nerve to click on the link to the sale in The PomadeShop... I have to stop myself......  Oh and I never tried either line but I couldn't pass up 44% off, it's like they were taunting me...

Tibbar exits thread... 
Tibbar prays for restraint when Black Friday really gets here,,,, 
  

Oh, my purchases :
Sprout 
Castor Oil and Shea Butter Hair Growth Treatment
Rich Amazon Butter 
Mango Tango Cloud
Avocado Cloud
Sweet Butter Pomade 
Blackberry Sage Hair Moisturizer 
Whipped Shea Butter- Golden Whip 
Coconut Mango Hair Moisturizer 
Silk n' Aloe Cream

 _excited to try my new stuff..._


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Tibbar

Great Choices.  Nice Haul!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Afroveda is having a Special Sale of Several Discontinued Products. (NO CODE NEEDED)

Two of her Oils are both selling for $9.95. And 3 of the Conditioners are selling for $8.95! (each)

That's a Great Deal, if you don't mind buying products that are being discontinued from the Line.


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

^^Bought two of those conditioners AND used the discount code for extra savings!!!

My first Afroveda products ever.


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

just bought my stash from Hairitage Hydrations:

Cocoaloe hair Hydrator
Lemon Cake Face Frosting
Silk n Aloe Cream
Coconut Mango Hair Moisturizer


One vendor down....a couple more to go. I'm not trying to do what i did last year for blk friday. I found myself in a bind cuz I had to stay on the computer to wait for the vendors to open....But i also like to shop at the stores. So if some vendors are doing any early sales i'm gonna jump at it.

I'm also gonna try to just buy from a vendor that sells many different brands. Rather than jumping from site to site


----------



## serenity34 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

What products are good from heritage hydrations?


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

can aveyou have a flash sale? Damn!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



serenity34 said:


> What products are good from heritage hydrations?



 I'm really liking these so far. The smell is soooooo incredibly awesome and I'm impressed by the quality of the products. A little goes a long way.

- Soft and Creamy Vanilla Lavender Hair Butter (2nd fave. I use this on my hair and skin. My hair loves this and it smells wonderful)
- Coconut Mango Hair Moisturizer (3rd fave. Lighter oil/moisture)
- Creamy Avocado Cloud (1st fave. Heavier blend but my fine hair loves it. I've gone through a small jar and this is going to be a staple for me this fall/winter.)

I just ordered more of the Lavender Hair Butter, Lemon Cake Face Frosting, and 
the Castor Oil and Shea Butter Hair Growth Treatment.


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Tibbar
> 
> Great Choices.  Nice Haul!



IDareT'sHair,
Thanks!  I really had to limit myself because so many things caught my eye... That 44% discount made it really easy to pull the trigger though. 
(It was like I was *SAVING* money -- or at least that is the spin I'll put on it to hubby.)

What product(s) do you think I'll like best?  I've been eager to try this product line...  
I have natural, thirsty twists..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

@Tibbar

I love all the Soft & Creamies (Horsetail, Jojoba & Argan, Tea Time)
I love Sprout, Jar of Joe, Coco Aloe Hydrator, Happy Hempy.
I love the Butters/Pomades (Peach, Amazon and Sweet & Buttery)
I love "Clouds" Mango/Tango & Avocado
I love Coconut Yuzu, Silk n Aloe

Honestly, all of them are nice.  Great Customer Service, good price point too.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I bought the Happy Hempy Pomade. I had my eye on that for a while with 44% off I jumped at the chance.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I also just purchased the Lemon Cake Frosting. I have some Acne Scarring I wouldn't mind getting rid of.


----------



## dmples2 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

*This is my first purchase from Hairtage Hydrations so I am excited to try out this product line. I got the following: Sprout, Cocoaloe hair hydrator, soft and creamy horsetail hair butter, and green tea time. I wanted to try the lemon cake frosting but it was sold out. I plan on getting it black friday.*


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I just read that HAIRITAGE HYDRATIONS black friday sale will be 35% off. 
I think some of yall should take advantage of this 44%


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

When does this sale ends?  Ya'll are making it real hard on what to get. LOL


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



gorgeoushair said:


> When does this sale ends?  Ya'll are making it real hard on what to get. LOL



gorgeoushair I just tried the IVOTED44 code and it no longer works.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

curly kinks heads up:

Black Friday Preview
Our Black Friday Sneak Peek!
We are excited about this year's Black Friday so we wanted to tease you a little bit about what we have in store for you. We are launching a new product  that we think you are going to love! There will also be a generous discount given through out our entire store including samples. We will also be giving away a FREE GIFT!

On top of these awesome promos we will also have a limited supply of Gift Sets available to give that special someone the perfect present this year.

Our FREE SHIPPING for orders over $65 will still be active so not only will you be able to take advantage of our great promotions, you can get FREE SHIPPING as well!

A more detailed mailer will be sent  closer to Black Friday so be sure to pass it on and be on the look out for that in the next few days.


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

@Kurlee

^^^^^Which vendor is that from? It sounds lush.

Please and thank-you.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Bajanmum said:


> @Kurlee
> 
> ^^^^^Which vendor is that from? It sounds lush.
> 
> Please and thank-you.



Bajanmum 
www.curlykinks.com


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Thank-u, hun.

My only excuse is that I'm bone tired...So I missed it.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

This is usually when I found out about shops I never heard of b4.. Like the Pomade shop and Heritage Hydrations.  Can't wait to see what else is going to be posted..


----------



## sheanu (Nov 13, 2012)

Do Shea Moisture and Nubian Heritage have sales. These are my absolute favorite lines! I've seen a turnaround in my hair and skin since using :yup:


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I see some stuff I'm interested in from haritage hydrations. What is the turn around time gonna be for receiving items placed during the black friday sale?


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Covergirl5906 said:


> I see some stuff I'm interested in from haritage hydrations. What is the turn around time gonna be for receiving items placed during the black friday sale?



Some vendors have learned to pre stock. Others not so much. I never have too long of a wait for shescentit or webstores like curlmart...nounousboutique or sagenaturals.com. I think I hear the most complaints with hairveda. I may not even bother ordering from them for blk Friday to tell the truth.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

New product line by You-tuber Coliy Head Chick not sure of the Percentage for her Black Friday sale.. Her products are normally $20 it will be $12..Is what the lady on the video I posted states.. This is for her new products not sure if all of it will be $12 just seem like the one the lady reviewed is $12.
8oz for $12.

Here is her FB page
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54841229.17397.118949278174980&type=1&theater

You tube review
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIongZiqbio&feature=share

Actual Site..
http://shop.coilyheadchick.com/main.sc


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



LadyMacgyver said:


> New product line by You-tuber Coliy Head Chick not sure of the Percentage for her Black Friday sale.. Her products are normally $20 it will be $12..Is what the lady on the video I posted states.. This is for her new products not sure if all of it will be $12 just seem like the one the lady reviewed is $12.
> 8oz for $12.
> 
> Here is her FB page
> ...


have you tried this line?  it looks like a good lccc alternative. I need a cheaper KCCC, but have yet to find one that is as good.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Kurlee said:


> have you tried this line?  it looks like a good lccc alternative. I need a cheaper KCCC, but have yet to find one that is as good.



No not yet but when she 1st lauched the one that is on her site now its only one right now I think that stuff sold out in like 20 min or less.. I heard great things about the product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

From Nature With Love 15% off $15.00 Code = *ANNIVERSARY*:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...uoGADA&usg=AFQjCNHYxgRN8_PvsyCascZ3at1GKKO3pA


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

http://sabinohair.com/

Buy one Moisture Block or Lok & Blok
and get one free in any combination
Starts November 19, 2012 to December 1, 2012


http://www.hairzing.com/

Buy one Perfect Ponytailer in Tortoise--
get the second one FREE
Nov 8- Nov 30 Code: Grateful


*HairVeda*
Details: Friday 11/23

20 – 30% off everything in store No Coupon Code
Plus an Additional 10% off with code:*DerbyCity*


----------



## PJaye (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Kurlee

Have you ever tried any of the Curly Kinks products, especially the Satin Roots leave-in conditioner?  The ingredients look mighty interesting to someone who was adamant that they weren't purchasing anything this BF.


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



poochie167 said:


> Some vendors have learned to pre stock. Others not so much. I never have too long of a wait for shescentit or webstores like curlmart...nounousboutique or sagenaturals.com. *I think I hear the most complaints with hairveda. I may not even bother ordering from them for blk Friday to tell the truth*.



I been on here too long for her not to get it together ad prestock. It is VERY annoying. 

I dont understand why some vendors still won't get right and prepare for these huge sales.

Ordering stuff on Black Friday only to hope it ships before 12/25/12 is ridiculous. Still happens with many vendors.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Nov 14, 2012)

^ exactly what im trying to avoid. Im not into waiting one month for anything.   Also at this time of the year ppl might want to give some of this stuff as gifts, so being able to give it b4 the 25th makes sense .


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



PJaye said:


> Kurlee
> 
> Have you ever tried any of the Curly Kinks products, especially the Satin Roots leave-in conditioner?  The ingredients look mighty interesting to someone who was adamant that they weren't purchasing anything this BF.


PJaye
yes. I was feeling the KCCC replacement at first, but after using two jars, not so much. The leave-in is just so-so. Like it's good, but nothing to go crazy over. The DC is AMAZING!!!  I NEEEED to stock up on it!


----------



## PJaye (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Kurlee said:


> @PJaye
> yes. I was feeling the KCCC replacement at first, but after using two jars, not so much. The leave-in is just so-so. Like it's good, but nothing to go crazy over. The DC is AMAZING!!! I NEEEED to stock up on it!


 

Kurlee

I was hoping the leave-in could replace DB’s Transitioning Cream (sort of a more moisturizing KCKT dupe I could use as a refresher).  I think I will give the DC a shot and see if it can measure up to Shescentit’s Banana Brulee.  Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 15, 2012)

Can't wait to buy some more hair


----------



## ceecy29 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Anyone know if this etsy store will be having a BF sale?

I want to try that slippery elm/marshmallow dc.

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



ceecy29 said:


> Anyone know if this etsy store will be having a BF sale?
> 
> I want to try that slippery elm/marshmallow


 

@ceecy29

Hey Ms. Ceecy! Yep. She told me she would be having a BF Sale. 

I'll 'convo' her later and ask again. (I see that she is closed during that time) Maybe she's having a Cyber Monday instead.

But I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## ceecy29 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @ceecy29
> 
> Hey Ms. Ceecy! Yep. She told me she would be having a BF Sale.
> 
> ...



Thank you!!! I saw the store closure notice too and was like uh oh! 

Let me know what you find out and also when you eventually get to use the SE/Marshamallow d/c, I'd love to know how you liked it.

Thanks!!!


----------



## kupenda (Nov 15, 2012)

Am I the only person salty about Hairitage Hydrations and her wack lil 4 ounce jars? That's not enough product for $12 if you ask me. Yes, a little goes a long way. Fine. But if a lil of my money doesn't go a long way, I'm not spending it. Period. I was all set for a jar of amazon butter. Finger on the pay now button. Then I looked at the other jars and realized it was 4 ounces. Smaller than my jar of DB vanilla cream. I closed it down and headed on back to silk dreams. At least I know I'm LOVED over there lol


----------



## daviine (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Subbing bc I'm curious....


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

PPl are aware they are under no obligation to purchase anything from anyone.  Why all the complaints?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

kupenda I know-right?  I really want to try that Amazon butter but at that price for 4 oz...hmmm, no.  I need a good sale.  I'm thinking about making my own butters.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Kurlee

Some ppl say it is.  I think she has samples.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 15, 2012)

IronButterfly said:
			
		

> PPl are aware they are under no obligation to purchase anything from anyone.  Why all the complaints?




This is a place where we are discussing our views on the vendors and their products. Hence the Vendors Review sub forum. Should we only talk about great experiences and omit things we weren't happy with? The discussion about Hairveda and their long ship times reminded me to think twice about ordering from them. I live less than half an hour from where they make the actual products and it still takes me two weeks to get something. We are just sharing information. Not bashing


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 15, 2012)

Anybody know if  Oyin will have a BF sale?


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Nov 15, 2012)

kupenda said:
			
		

> This is a place where we are discussing our views on the vendors and their products. Hence the Vendors Review sub forum. Should we only talk about great experiences and omit things we weren't happy with? The discussion about Hairveda and their long ship times reminded me to think twice about ordering from them. I live less than half an hour from where they make the actual products and it still takes me two weeks to get something. We are just sharing information. Not bashing



Why it's called a vendor review forum. There are always the ones coming with the smart azzz comments as if they r working for the vendor.   U can say no wrong abt their "favorite vendor" even when ur concern is legitimate.  They can miss me with that for real. I didn't read where any one said they felt obligated to purchase anything.  
Anywhoo..still wondering what the turn around time will be for items purchased from hairitage hydrations on BF


----------



## jprayze (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Anyone know if Essential Wholesale is having a BF sale?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

^^I hope so. I think they had one last year so I would think so.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Curly Kinks-Nov 23-25 30% off full size products
Hairitage Hydrations Nov 23-26  35% OFF using code ‘BlackFriday2012′
Hydratherma Naturals  Nov 23-26 (11am -- 11am) 20% OFF
Tasti Kiss Essentials  Nov 23 (9am -3pm PST)  25% off using code 'TastiFriday' 
                            Nov 24 (3am -- 12am PST)  20% OFF using ‘PinkSaturday


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Aveyou, is playing games, when are they gonna have that flash sale/....erplexed


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Little confused by Sage Naturalceuticals sale. I think someone posted that their sale is from the 23-26 and is 25% off.

But West's blog states:
Sale Date: Nov 23 (In-Store Only 6am -- 7pm) |  Nov 26 (Online Only 12:01am -- 11:59pm)
Sale Details: 25-30% OFF Everything + In-Store style demos | 20% OFF Everything using ‘cyber12′ + Flat Rate Shipping (by region)

So when does it start for purchasing online? I'm trying to get my items at the start of the sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

ShyIntellect  It looks like they are having Cyber Monday (for on-line purchases) doesn't it?  Did you email them for Clarification?

Based on what you posted, it appears that they are having Cyber Monday.

ceecy29  I got a reply back from Naturelle Grow = Yes they will be having a Black Friday Sale.


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Leslie_C said:


> Anybody know if  Oyin will have a BF sale?



Yeah, I want to know that too....  Love their stuff...


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @ShyIntellect  It looks like they are having Cyber Monday (for on-line purchases) doesn't it?  Did you email them for Clarification?
> 
> Based on what you posted, it appears that they are having Cyber Monday.
> 
> @ceecy29  I got a reply back from Naturelle Grow = Yes they will be having a Black Friday Sale.



It does kinda appear like they're having a Cyber Monday sale so the sale wouldn't go into effect until the 26th. I'll shoot an e-mail her way.

Does anyone know if *Ovation* is having a sale? I'd like to try out their Advanced Cell Therapy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Tibbar Leslie_C

Yes, Oyin Handmade normally has a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I'm interested in making a small purchase from Komaza.....So if anyone hears anything.

If not, I'll pick it up at Sage.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 15, 2012)

Not sure if this is a repost, but Miss Jessie's is hosting a BOGO sale starting 11/18


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Delete.............


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 15, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with Treenaturals products? A lady from YouTube makes the products.  She was using a conditioner bar in one of her videos and it looked so rich and delish! She was detangling like a breeze with it. I'm hoping she has a bf sale so I can get that bar.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## loved (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

AMEX has small business Saturday where you get a $25 AMEX credit if you spend $25 with a registered small business. Are any hair care companies registered for this promotion?


----------



## Keen (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Meridian said:


> Hairitage Hydration (on Facebook)
> 
> I went out and got my vote in. To those of you that did the same I am offering 44% off your order with code IVOTED44.
> www.hairitagehydration.etsy.com



I could not pass this up. I've been wanting to try your your stuff for a while now. I needed some hair lotion/butters anyway. I still need one with some protein to alternate.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*







Only one (1) coupon code may be used per order. *We cannot offer discounts on the following items: Curly Cocktails, sets, kits, and sale items; Curly Hair Solutions, Curly Q's, CURLS, It's a Curl, Kinky-Curly, KYNX, Miss Jessie's and Mixed Chicks products*.

Valid on shipments to contiguous 48 US states only. Orders will be shipped by ground transport and this offer does not cover expedited shipping. We make no guarantees about which carrier will be used. Delivery confirmation or Tracking information will be supplied via email after your order has shipped.

While supplies last.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I wish Marie Dean was having a sale for BF


----------



## Imoan (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I was eyeing the DC too, BF sale 25% off the entire store





ceecy29 said:


> Anyone know if this etsy store will be having a BF sale?
> 
> I want to try that slippery elm/marshmallow dc.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Imoan (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

http://www.bebeautifulnaturalproducts.com Be Beautiful Natural Products Friday 11/23 Midnight thru Monday 11/26 11:59 pm Free Shipping on all orders $25 and up No Coupon Code


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Skiggle said:


> Aveyou, is playing games, when are they gonna have that flash sale/....erplexed



I've given up on a flash sale, but I think there'll be some type of BF sale since they have an in-store pre sale.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Nov 16, 2012)

Anything for LCL beauty website???

I would like a dryer.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 16, 2012)

Keshieshimmer said:
			
		

> Only one (1) coupon code may be used per order. We cannot offer discounts on the following items: Curly Cocktails, sets, kits, and sale items; Curly Hair Solutions, Curly Q's, CURLS, It's a Curl, Kinky-Curly, KYNX, Miss Jessie's and Mixed Chicks products.
> 
> Valid on shipments to contiguous 48 US states only. Orders will be shipped by ground transport and this offer does not cover expedited shipping. We make no guarantees about which carrier will be used. Delivery confirmation or Tracking information will be supplied via email after your order has shipped.
> 
> While supplies last.



Grrrr...I was gonna finally try the KCCC. Nvm. I'm not ballin. $17 for gel isn't in my future. BUT I'm gonna be eyeballing them for some Darcy's and Oyin and maybe some KBB. I want to try the Sweet Ambrosia leave in.


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Leslie_C said:


> Anybody know if  Oyin will have a BF sale?



Leslie_C

The posted on their FB page that they will be announcing details of the sale on Monday.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 16, 2012)

Ooo...and Bee Mine! I want to try the Deja's hair milk and Juicy spritz. Maybe the Luscious moisturizer too. So many things to choose from!


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 16, 2012)

Curlmart....25% off and $5 shipping...code is gray25


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

ceecy29 Imoan I emailed NaturelleGrow and she said that she is having a BF sale! 

Don't know how much of a discount it will be though....


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



LoveBeautyKisses said:


> Anything for LCL beauty website???
> 
> I would like a dryer.



me too!


----------



## MsAminta (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone know of any sales on the Hercules-Sagemann seamless combs? Or any other seamless combs???


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

This may have been posted already Miss Jessie BOGO starting early they claim.. Starts today.. I just looked at her site but I just don't have the money for her products.  But I know this is when most people stock up..


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



LadyMacgyver said:


> New product line by You-tuber Coliy Head Chick not sure of the Percentage for her Black Friday sale.. Her products are normally $20 it will be $12..Is what the lady on the video I posted states.. This is for her new products not sure if all of it will be $12 just seem like the one the lady reviewed is $12.
> 8oz for $12.
> 
> Here is her FB page
> ...




Revision on my earlier post for Coliy Head Chick products..

http://us4.campaign-archive2.com/?u=47db1e91bf0e150c4386f62af&id=d1958ea117

There is a minimum u have to buy in order to get the 20% off.


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



LadyMacgyver said:


> Revision on my earlier post for Coliy Head Chick products..
> 
> http://us4.campaign-archive2.com/?u=47db1e91bf0e150c4386f62af&id=d1958ea117
> 
> There is a minimum u have to buy in order to get the 20% off.



I plan buying all 3 of her new products so I will be good for the 20%. That puts them at around 8.50 each which isn't bad.


----------



## Imoan (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Thanks, I emailed her and she said BF sale will be 25% off entire store..  I plan on getting the 4-Piece 8oz Set... The set includes - 
Herbal Cleansing Conditioner Gentle non-lathering hair cleanser;
Intense Deep Conditioner
Healthy Hair Growth Oil
Healthy Hair Moisturizerhair moisturizer. 

$39.95





naturalagain2 said:


> @ceecy29 @Imoan I emailed NaturelleGrow and she said that she is having a BF sale!
> 
> Don't know how much of a discount it will be though....


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 16, 2012)

Can Aveyou announce this sale already?


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

LadyMacgyver Miss Jessie's sale starts on Sunday   They sent out the PR update today.


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

These are awesome!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



coyacoy said:


> Curlmart....25% off and $5 shipping...code is gray25



Im mad they are sold out of both products that I want...guess I just order from Sage


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I order from Miss Jessie's today and they are honoring the BOGO now,


----------



## camilla (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

OK what about silk dreams? Supergirl I just emailed giovanni the sas is a staple con AND leave in and the new 2chic with argan oil is my new fav
Aubrey OR jane carter? I emailed as well we will see if i get a resp


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Black Friday Sale Details
WHEN: Friday November 23, 2012

WHERE: www.coilyheadchick.com

WHAT: 20% off your purchase of $30.00 or more

TIME: Noon EST until Midnight EST

Sale Code: CHCBF2012

ATTN: Due to Sale Shipping and Processing will take up to 14 BUSINESS days


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



westNDNbeauty said:


> LadyMacgyver Miss Jessie's sale starts on Sunday   They sent out the PR update today.



westNDNbeauty

Ok thanks for the update..


----------



## fe6968 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Just saw Shi-Naturals Black Friday Shi-Angels sale on her blog : http://shinaturals.blogspot.com

Making my list


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 17, 2012)

Does anyone know if there's going to be a sale on the hair trigger growth elixir?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Nyenzo Naturals Boutique has 15% off and free shipping on $45 or more. No coupon code needed 11/21-11/23


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



camilla said:


> OK what about silk dreams? Supergirl I just emailed giovanni the sas is a staple con AND leave in and the new 2chic with argan oil is my new fav
> Aubrey OR jane carter? I emailed as well we will see if i get a resp



Yes, we'll be having a sale.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Supergirl said:


> Yes, we'll be having a sale.



I will be on the lookout for this sale.. I think this maybe the only place I order from this year.. I don't need a lot of stuff..


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

My list is good n' ready....what's everyone getting this year? Im actually not even getting much, just 4 items from Sage:
Darcys Cocoa Bean 
Darcys Pumpkin Condish 16oz
Qhemet Cocoa Tree
BASK Silk & Honey Hair Milk


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I really wish that Maxius/Maxiglide was having a sale.  

But um...  Bask sounds delicious. I already ordered from Hairitage Hydrations and got my shipping confirmation today. I'm soooo stoked. I'm trying not to order anything else.... but I don't know how that's going to work out  Original Moxie posted that they were going to have a good sale too. I need the DC and leave-in... and maybe the Lux Lox.... and the Emollience.  Don't judge me.


----------



## ceecy29 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Got my shipping notification for products ordered during the election sale from hairitage hydrations. Wow! That was quick considering she said people "showed out".


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

ceecy29

You mean showed out as in buying her product not showed out as in nasty comments right or getting mad?..lol

I missed that sale it looked like some great products too..


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

AveYou
 Details:On Black Friday, November 23rd, we are offering 25% Off Your Entire Purchase, Buy One Get One Free on all Philosophy products and Gift Sets (perfect holiday presents!), and a FREE Kwof Professional Finishing Flat Iron (a $189.99 value) with any purchase of $100 or more! Enjoy extended store hours from 9am-7pm. *Valid in-store only. 

*Does this mean no on-line sale or is there a possibility of a flash sale (in which we wouldn't be given details until the sale)?*


----------



## ceecy29 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



LadyMacgyver said:


> ceecy29
> 
> You mean showed out as in buying her product not showed out as in nasty comments right or getting mad?..lol
> 
> I missed that sale it looked like some great products too..



LadyMacgyver showed out as in lots of orders lol She's having a sale for BF so you're still in luck.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 18, 2012)

Philippians413 said:
			
		

> AveYou
> Details:On Black Friday, November 23rd, we are offering 25% Off Your Entire Purchase, Buy One Get One Free on all Philosophy products and Gift Sets (perfect holiday presents!), and a FREE Kwof Professional Finishing Flat Iron (a $189.99 value) with any purchase of $100 or more! Enjoy extended store hours from 9am-7pm. *Valid in-store only.
> 
> Does this mean no on-line sale or is there a possibility of a flash sale (in which we wouldn't be given details until the sale)?



Philipians413 - I was wondering the same.  The past couple sales they've had have been in store only.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Philippians413 said:


> AveYou
> Details:On Black Friday, November 23rd, we are offering 25% Off Your Entire Purchase, Buy One Get One Free on all Philosophy products and Gift Sets (perfect holiday presents!), and a FREE Kwof Professional Finishing Flat Iron (a $189.99 value) with any purchase of $100 or more! Enjoy extended store hours from 9am-7pm. *Valid in-store only.
> 
> *Does this mean no on-line sale or is there a possibility of a flash sale (in which we wouldn't be given details until the sale)?*



That sucks.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

@Philippians413 @Golden75

Apparently, the online sale will be posted in a few days. I am only planning on getting CJ Curl Rehab and Repair Me but if the discount is superb, I might pick one or two other things . I wonder if the Clarisonic brushes would be included in the discount?


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Anyone know if Hairveda is having a sale?


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 19, 2012)

Welp Black Friday came early for me got my weave hair curly in 16, 18, & 20 inches that's 3 bundles for 200 plus 29 dollars shipping and handling with taxes. 

I feel great, but it won't be installed until after the New Years.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Ogoma said:


> @Philippians413 @Golden75
> 
> Apparently, the online sale will be posted in a few days. I am only planning on getting CJ Curl Rehab and Repair Me but if the discount is superb, I might pick one or two other things . I wonder if the Clarisonic brushes would be included in the discount?


 
Ogoma - Thanks!  I need some clarisonic brushes too, and Supergoop AM Moisturizer.  That's why I'm stalking them. I'll pick up a couple items from CJ too.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*


----------



## TiaBia (Nov 19, 2012)

Golden75 said:
			
		

> Ogoma - Thanks!  I need some clarisonic brushes too, and Supergoop AM Moisturizer.  That's why I'm stalking them. I'll pick up a couple items from CJ too.



Hi everyone I'm Tia and this is my first post.
Anyways.. I emailed aveyou and asked if they were going to have a sale online for Black Friday and this is what they said:
 Dear Tia,

Thank you for contacting AVEYOU Beauty Boutique.  Our current return customer coupon code is AYFALL25, which will give you $25 of an order of $100 or more.  We did have plans for black Friday events/sales however the unfortunate devastation caused by Hurricane Sandy in our area may cause some delays in those promotional offers.

Thank you and hope to see you back soon,

Help Desk
AVEYOU Beauty Boutique


----------



## fiyahwerks (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*






BLACK FRIDAY SALE!!

BUY ONE CURL MAKER GET A FRESH CURL FREE!

Purchase CURL MAKER get one free bottle of FRESH CURL! The ultimate detangling curl reviving mist!
Black Friday only
Shop: www.camillerosenaturals.com
HYDRATE * SOFTEN* STRENGTHEN


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Not sure if posted - Curl Junkie 25%

Starting Thursday, November 22, 2012, 5pm EST through Friday, November 23, 2012, 11:59pm EST, we are offering 25% off orders subtotaling $50 or more (excluding sample sets and pre-made sets/kits). Sorry, no back-orders...first come, first serve! Just use the code 'THANKS2012' at checkout. Also, for those days we are keeping our flat shipping rates and free shipping offer via UPS Ground on orders of $100 or more! Be sure to visit Curljunkie.com on Thursday to shop or for more details. Offer Expires: Friday, November 22, 2012, 11:59pm, EST.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Thanks TiaBia.

I am sorry to hear they were impacted by Hurricane Sandy.




TiaBia said:


> Hi everyone I'm Tia and this is my first post.
> Anyways.. I emailed aveyou and asked if they were going to have a sale online for Black Friday and this is what they said:
> Dear Tia,
> 
> ...


----------



## ThickRoot (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for this thread!


I really don't know of any sales but I wanted to remind you ladies if you're interested in My Honeychild start checking the website Thanksgiving day. The last two years she's had a bogo sale but it's been on Thanksgiving Day and she doesn't announce it ahead of time.

ETA:  Like Myhoneychild on Facebook to find out Black Friday details.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Would Aveyou honor the sale for phone orders?  BOGOF on philosophy is kinda awesome (and I only like a couple of things from them).  Looks like they don't sell that brand online.

ETA sorry if this is a repost, search function is in a funky state.

Brown Butter Beauty
25% off
11/23-11/25
code "BlackFriday"


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Sorry if a repeat - I can't remember what has been posted - Shi-Naturals:

Black Friday Shi-Angels Sale!!


25% off every product
Sale Date: Nov. 21-27th
Use Code"ANGELS" at checkout


Free Shipping On Orders 100.00 and Over !! U.S. Only


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

CurlyKinks.com

Black Friday Sale!!!
30% Off Everything
No Coupon Code Needed
Free Gift with Purchase!

Gift Sets available to give that special someone the perfect present this year. We only have a limited supply so get them while you can!

Our FREE SHIPPING for orders over $65 will still be active so not only will you be able to take advantage of our great promotions, you can get FREE SHIPPING as well! No Coupon Code Needed!

A new product is also being launched and we can't wait to unveil it!


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Kurlee said:


> Black Friday Sale!!!
> 30% Off Everything
> No Coupon Code Needed
> Free Gift with Purchase!
> ...


 
Kurlee - Who dis fo'


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Golden75 said:


> Kurlee - Who dis fo'



Whoops! Just corrected this.


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Found this message on Claudie's site: 

*Claudie's Hair Revitalizer is closed temporarily; for inventory, ship pending orders, and to prepare for our Thanksgiving Sale.  We will reopen on Thursday November 22, 2012. 
*
*Our Thanksgiving Sale will start when we reopen on Thursday November 22, 2012.  Information pertaining to our Thanksgiving Sale, will not be made available prior to when we reopen.  
*
*Happy Thanksgiving from the staff of Claudie's Hair Revitalizer.
*​


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Pura Body Naturals

Buy 1Get 1 Free Holiday Sale
Sale Dates : 11/21/12 - 12/31/12 online at http://www.purabodynaturals.com


----------



## Love718 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

for the first time in a while im not broke on black friday and i dont know what to buy . im 4b natural head and looking for a cream to moisturize my hair and good detangling conditioners...any suggestions?


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Coco Curls:

25% off Entire Store & Free Shipping over $75 
no coupon code necessary, how convenient!

We are so excited to introduce our newest item - the Coco Curls gift sets! They come with our all in one moisturizing styling cream, 100% cotton women's fitted baby tee, and handmade custom wooden earrings. Simply choose your product and tshirt size and we'll do the rest. Shipping is included and we'll send it directly to all the naturalistas on your list with a custom message if you like!

Visit us at Shop.cococurls.com! Sale runs from Thursday 11.23.12 at 12:01AM EST - Monday 11.26.12 11:59PM EST


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

See Coco Curls got my interest.  25% off and Free ship - that makes sense.  

Pura - I like her style too, sale til the end of the year.  Gives you some time to hit them up.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Jessicurl:

From Midnight Thursday November 22 until Midnight Monday November 26, ALL orders placed at Jessicurl.com will receive a 25% discount.  Just enter the code BFJC2526 to take advantage of these awesome savings.

I'll also use this opportunity to remind you that our 2oz Collections make a GREAT gift for curlies on your holiday gift giving list. 


Thank you, very much, for all of your support over the years. I hope you have/had/are having a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## chevere62 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Anyone know anything about Uncle Funky's Daughter having a Black Friday sale?


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



chevere62 said:


> Anyone know anything about Uncle Funky's Daughter having a Black Friday sale?



Don't hold your breath..do they ever have a sale? hahaha


----------



## bronzebomb (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



*Frisky* said:


> Don't hold your breath..do they ever have a sale? hahaha


 

You are right!  This is one of my favorite brands!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

This is Oyin's BF Sale info:

http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=5ccf45332327dc17f3628e7f2&id=876d5151f9


Every time i try to post the pic it comes our really big.http://http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=5ccf45332327dc17f3628e7f2&id=876d5151f9


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Same ol same ol from Oyin but at least they have 32oz refill bottle for juices.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Yeah I'm passing on Oyin I can get similar products at better prices elsewhere.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



chevere62 said:


> Anyone know anything about Uncle Funky's Daughter having a Black Friday sale?


 


*Frisky* said:


> Don't hold your breath..do they ever have a sale? hahaha


 
I *think* they did 25% off or something like that last year...

Also, Target is honoring Miss Jessie's BOGO, at least the ones in my area are.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Hmmm...debating on whether or not to get Oyin. I live in Bmore so I can get it on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Brown Butter Beauty

Black Friday Sale 25% 11/23 through 11/25

Code = *BLACKFRIDAY*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Oyin Handmade

*20% *Black Friday through Cyber Monday = No Code Necessary


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Purabody Naturals 

*B1 G1* 

11/21/12 through 11/30/12


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Jessicurl = 25% 11/22 through 11/26

*BFJC2526*


----------



## SimJam (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

HairVeda

Nov 23 12am - 11:59pm
15 - 30% off entire site (no code needed)
take 10% off with code FABFRIDAY

check FB for updates


----------



## Xaragua (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



SimJam said:


> HairVeda
> 
> Nov 23 12am - 11:59pm
> 15 - 30% off entire site (no code needed)
> ...


Can we combine those two discounts together.


----------



## Meridian (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

*** Season's Greetings ***


Hi everyone!!! The web store is back up for business. It's great to be back. Thank you everyone for all of your well wishes!! Please visit www.hydroquenchsystems.com to take advantage of the "Black Friday" sale. This sale begins NOW and lasts til December 1, 2012. I am currently not taking orders on Etsy only on the official HQ Systems website. There have been a few changes to our formulas. Preservatives have been added to prolong shelf life and Coconut Oils are back!

Enter Coupon Code: BFSALE at checkout to save 50% off all orders over $70

http://www.hydroquenchsystems.com/


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Meridian said:


> *** Season's Greetings ***
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!! The web store is back up for business. It's great to be back. Thank you everyone for all of your well wishes!! Please visit www.hydroquenchsystems.com to take advantage of the "Black Friday" sale. This sale begins NOW and lasts til December 1, 2012. I am currently not taking orders on Etsy only on the official HQ Systems website. There have been a few changes to our formulas. Preservatives have been added to prolong shelf life and Coconut Oils are back!
> ...


damn! how good is this line?


----------



## Coffee (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Dang, so many sales...... and so little money .


----------



## Meridian (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Kurlee said:


> damn! how good is this line?



I really like her Greaseless Moisture and her Coconut Lime conditioners. I really wanted to try her Coconut oils (I plan on giving some away as Christmas gifts). There was a thread on her products in the Hair Care Tips forum.


----------



## dmples2 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

*These vendors are showing out this year!*


----------



## GoingBack (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Is Qhemet Biologics having a sale this year?


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Supergirl posted this on facebook;








Silk Dreams Hair Care


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

BeeMine -

Bee Mine Products
Black Friday Sale!



Early Bird Sale Thurs 10 pm - 11:59 pm EST 
30% off with $20 minimum BLKFRI23

Regular Black Friday Sale
Fri 12 am - 11:59 pm EST
25% off with $20 minimum purchase

Cyber Monday Sale!!
Mon 12 am - 11:59 pm EST
20% off with $20 mimimum purchase  CYBER26

Thanks for allowing us to serve you
during this Holiday Season!!


----------



## Meridian (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Bajanmum said:


> Supergirl posted this on facebook;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 My list of places to buy from on Black Friday/Cyber Monday are steadily decreasing...



> Early Bird Sale Thurs 10 pm - 11:59 pm EST
> 30% off with $20 minimum BLKFRI23
> 
> Regular Black Friday Sale
> ...



Now this is a SALE!


----------



## kupenda (Nov 20, 2012)

SimJam said:
			
		

> HairVeda
> 
> Nov 23 12am - 11:59pm
> 15 - 30% off entire site (no code needed)
> ...



Anyone wanna bet that sitrinillah will be 15% off? Lol I would get two jars if it was 30


----------



## kupenda (Nov 20, 2012)

Wait. 10%??? That can't be right


----------



## kupenda (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok. I am so on that Bee Mine sale on Thursday night. Yes indeed


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Sage Naturalceuticals*
Sale Date: Nov 23 (In-Store Only 6am -- 7pm) |  Nov 26 (Online Only 12:01am -- 11:59pm)
Sale Details: 25-30% OFF Everything + In-Store style demos | 20% OFF Everything using ‘cyber12′ + Flat Rate Shipping (by region)

I interpret this to read that they are only having a Cyber Monday sale for people that order online..is that correct?


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



*Frisky* said:


> Sage Naturalceuticals*
> Sale Date: Nov 23 (In-Store Only 6am -- 7pm) | Nov 26 (Online Only 12:01am -- 11:59pm)
> Sale Details: 25-30% OFF Everything + In-Store style demos | 20% OFF Everything using ‘cyber12′ + Flat Rate Shipping (by region)
> 
> I interpret this to read that they are only having a Cyber Monday sale for people that order online..is that correct?


 

*Frisky* - That's how I read it - Cyber Monday only


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 20, 2012)

Xaragua said:
			
		

> Can we combine those two discounts together.



The way it read on my email you can.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

What's the BF status on MyHoneyChild?


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

@**SaSSy** - Not sure if it was posted upthread. I just checked their site and it said Like them on FB for BF details . I am so tired of that line!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Sabino Hair Solutions

A Big Thank You....BOGO Style!

Buy One Get One Free. Sabino THANK YOU Thanksgiving SALE!

Buy one bottle of Moisture Block or Lok & Blok and get one free until 12-01-2012.

*Limit one bottle per person*, no coupons needed! Just order your favorite product and we'll add another bottle *FREE*


----------



## SimJam (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Xaragua said:


> Can we combine those two discounts together.



Xaragua kupenda I think so


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Couldn't pass up the Hydroquench sale....great one!  My first time with this line.  I bought every dc and the strawberry coconut oil and the strawberry coconut lime cleanser....I'm not sure how to use this but I'll figure it out.  I hope I like this line.  I should be all stocked on dc's.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

phillipians413 I live in bmore too so I was thinking about just stopping by the store. I probably won't get anything but its close enough to give it a go!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Hmph.. I could of ordered weeks ago for that "sale."


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Golden75 said:


> BeeMine -
> 
> Bee Mine Products
> Black Friday Sale!
> ...


 

Bee Mine wasn't even on my radar, but that 30% off is looking mighty tempting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Ya'll I'm still looking for Komaza.  

So, somebody keep me posted if you see anything.

Otherwise, I'll try to get it from Sage.erplexed


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

KAREN'S Body beautiful a sale?

Sally's Beauty Supply?

*Hairfinity??*


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



BEAUTYU2U said:


> Hmph.. I could of ordered weeks ago for that "sale."



Yeah I figured it wouldn't be much of a discount. Even more reason for me not to order.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



GoingBack said:


> Is Qhemet Biologics having a sale this year?



Isn't everyone still waiting on them to have last year's Black Friday sale? Lol


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 20, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Isn't everyone still waiting on them to have last year's Black Friday sale? Lol



Ha!  Now that was funny......interestingly enough those products have been being stocked at sage like clockwork weekly for months while the qb website has been closed.....curiously (and right before the sage cyber sale i might add) qb has not restocked sage and has reopened its site and "doesn't know yet" whether sage will be stocked with qb for the sale....meanwhile, as has been the case for the past year, there is still not details on a qb sale on the qb site.  Go figure.....i just found the timing in this situation interesting ......admittedly i haven't been in the qb thread in a day or so....so maybe it has been resolved and i can quit being suspect......but if not.....IJS


----------



## PJaye (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> KAREN'S Body beautiful a sale?
> 
> Sally's Beauty Supply?
> 
> Hairfinity??


 

I found a Sally's coupon code for 20% off (no minimum) that works - 555361.


----------



## Imoan (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Does it seem like some of these Vendors want U to give A LOT but they give OUT so little..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Imoan  Hush!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

HYDRATHERMA NATURALS

*20%* 11/23 through 11/27

*NO CODE NEEDED*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

ButtersNBars

25% on All Henna Products!

Code = *HENNAME1112*


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 20, 2012)

Anything from Henna Sooq? I really miss Ayurnatural Beauty. They were my one-stop shop. 

I don't understand why it takes so long for some vendors to post their sales information. It is not a surprise holiday. I think I am going to jaunt over to my local Indian store and get some Amla and Brahmi and call it a day.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



*Frisky* said:


> Sage Naturalceuticals*
> Sale Date: Nov 23 (In-Store Only 6am -- 7pm) |  Nov 26 (Online Only 12:01am -- 11:59pm)
> Sale Details: 25-30% OFF Everything + In-Store style demos | 20% OFF Everything using ‘cyber12′ + Flat Rate Shipping (by region)
> 
> I interpret this to read that they are only having a Cyber Monday sale for people that order online..is that correct?



That sucks cuz the people who are able to purchase in the store will buy up all the good products and nothing will be left for online shopping.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 20, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Anything from Henna Sooq? I really miss Ayurnatural Beauty. They were my one-stop shop.
> 
> I don't understand why it takes so long for some vendors to post their sales information. It is not a surprise holiday. I think I am going to jaunt over to my local Indian store and get some Amla and Brahmi and call it a day.



Me too. If Henna Sooq was having a BF same, you'd think it would have been announced by now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



coyacoy said:


> Ha!  Now that was funny......interestingly enough those products have been being stocked at sage like clockwork weekly for months while the qb website has been closed.....curiously (and right before the sage cyber sale i might add) qb has not restocked sage and has reopened its site and "doesn't know yet" whether sage will be stocked with qb for the sale....meanwhile, as has been the case for the past year, there is still not details on a qb sale on the qb site.  Go figure.....i just found the timing in this situation interesting ......admittedly i haven't been in the qb thread in a day or so....so maybe it has been resolved and i can quit being suspect......but if not.....IJS



:scratchch coyacoy - You may be on to something.  QB thread said there is not enough stock to have a sale.  

I can def go for a Henna Sooq sale.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok, so I was getting a little impatient stalking this thread and hairtrigger's website, so I emailed them this afternoon.  Sorry that I can't post the response cause I'm on my phone, but they'll be having a sale and they will be introducing new products. They'll probably send out a mass email tomorrow or Thursday.....

So in other words, stay tuned

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Imoan (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Saw this on FB, Ingredients look nice, and the prices are awesome..  What a sale...

http://www.ccsnaturals.com/

CC’s Naturals

    *Early Bird* 40% off Thursday 11/22 9:00 pm – Friday 11/23 11:00 am
    25% off everything Friday 11/23 11:01 am – 11:59 pm
    *Early Bird* 40% off Sunday 11/25 9:00 pm – Monday 11/26 9:00 am
    25% off everything Monday 11/26 9:01 am – 11:59 pm

All orders will get a free mini lotion bar or mini soap..
 orders over $35 gets both the mini lotion bar and mini soap
 We always have free shipping after $35 or more domestically..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Imoan

Some of that CC's sounds really good.

Thanks for Posting.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



*Frisky* said:


> Sage Naturalceuticals*
> Sale Date: Nov 23 (In-Store Only 6am -- 7pm) |  Nov 26 (Online Only 12:01am -- 11:59pm)
> Sale Details: 25-30% OFF Everything + In-Store style demos | 20% OFF Everything using ‘cyber12′ + Flat Rate Shipping (by region)
> 
> I interpret this to read that they are only having a Cyber Monday sale for people that order online..is that correct?



whelp, looks like I wont be ordering anything on black friday. I thought they were having 25% online


----------



## Imoan (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Imoan
> 
> Some of that CC's sounds really good.
> 
> Thanks for Posting.



Yep, but did you see the prices thats what got me too..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Imoan  Hmp.  You know I did.  I should do a mock-cart to check out that Shipping.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Ogoma said:


> Anything from Henna Sooq? I really miss *Ayurnatural Beauty*. They were my one-stop shop.
> 
> I don't understand why it takes so long for some vendors to post their sales information. It is not a surprise holiday. I think I am going to jaunt over to my local Indian store and get some Amla and Brahmi and call it a day.


what happened to it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

CLAUDIE HAIR REVITALIZER

*25% - 30%* 11/22 through 11/25


----------



## kupenda (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

WHAAAATTTT! @ Imoan

love it!

*jots down CC's naturals on "to try" list*


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



coyacoy said:


> Ha!  Now that was funny......interestingly enough those products have been being stocked at sage like clockwork weekly for months while the qb website has been closed.....curiously (and right before the sage cyber sale i might add) qb has not restocked sage and has reopened its site and "doesn't know yet" whether sage will be stocked with qb for the sale....meanwhile, as has been the case for the past year, there is still not details on a qb sale on the qb site.  Go figure.....i just found the timing in this situation interesting ......admittedly i haven't been in the qb thread in a day or so....so maybe it has been resolved and i can quit being suspect......but if not.....IJS



I have resisted posting my thoughts on this for the longest

Now I don't know the history behind QB or anything but it confuses me how a company continually operates like this year after year with no hope in sight to ever meet their customers demands. I would think something would have to give. It seems like they have some die hard customers but it would frustrate me to no end for it always to be a crap shoot if I am going to get my products or not. This is the reason I never even tried their products but I wanted to order something for the sale. I did discover today that there is a store in my area that sells their products so I think I will give them a call to see what they have in stock but I am not getting my hopes up hahaha


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

pinkskies

Is Liquid Gold having a Black Friday Sale?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 20, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Anything from Henna Sooq? I really miss Ayurnatural Beauty. They were my one-stop shop.
> 
> I don't understand why it takes so long for some vendors to post their sales information. It is not a surprise holiday. I think I am going to jaunt over to my local Indian store and get some Amla and Brahmi and call it a day.



Ogoma check out Henna Sooq FB Page.  This is the response I got when I asked the question if I should buy now or wait for BF?  There had been no BF sale announced.

View attachment 178363

I'm going to go insane on Friday morning on hennasooq.com!  And don't y'll try to shut the site down either, I'm sleeping Thursday Night with one eye open..

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Imoan  Hmp.  You know I did.  I should do a mock-cart to check out that Shipping.



IDareT'sHair - they have a standard shipping price of $5.50 or free if over $35.  Imma think on this one.

Imoan - thx for posting


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 20, 2012)

Komaza hair care BF sale....20% off with code: thanks


----------



## femmedusiecle (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Bajanmum said:


> Supergirl posted this on facebook;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Soooo is Silk Dreams having a *BF sale* or what??


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*








Hot Combs, but notice the fine print!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

MsAminta


Damaged but not out said:


> Hot Combs, but notice the fine print!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I will wait to see what Hair Trigger offers...


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Keshieshimmer said:


> MsAminta



Saw this in my email. Lol at *excludes magic star rake set.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*







> *Offer valid for free shipping and a free 250ml conditioner with purchase of one 250ml-sized shampoo, *excluding Full Detox™ shampoo, Color Sustain shampoo & conditioner, Super Sleek Blowout Perfector shampoo & conditioner, Volume Advance hydrating thickening shampoo & conditioner.* Offer valid through 11/27/12 Visit http://e.ojon.com/a/hBQrEGaB8YIfUB8vQxKAAA3X3sO/custserv2


----------



## PJaye (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

 @ all the sales with multiple stipulations and exclusions


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Kurlee said:


> what happened to it?



She sent out an email (or something) that she was no longer going to be in that business as she was moving on to do other things.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



IDareT'sHair said:


> ButtersNBars
> 
> 25% on All Henna Products!
> 
> Code = *HENNAME1112*


She can miss me with this "sale". Her shipping is outrageous!!!

10 boxes of henna - $65. Sale price - $48.75. S/H - $15.95. *Savings - 30 cents.*

I, too, miss ayunaturalbeauty.com. When she had a sale free shipping was always offered! 

Good thing I'm not low on henna. I'll wait to see what hennasooq does for BF. Even if I have to stay up to ride herd on her website.....

And, no I don't have an Indian merchant/store near me....the nearest one is 4 - 5 hours!


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Ogoma said:


> She sent out an email (or something) that she was no longer going to be in that business as she was moving on to do other things.


it's still open though


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Ogoma said:


> Anything from Henna Sooq? I really miss Ayurnatural Beauty. They were my one-stop shop.


 


Kurlee said:


> what happened to it?


 


Ogoma said:


> She sent out an email (or something) that she was no longer going to be in that business as she was moving on to do other things.


 


Kurlee said:


> it's still open though


 
From the email she sent out Sept 11, 2012:



> Greetings,





> I know that many of you have noticed in the recent months that more and more inventory went out of stock, but was never replenished. It was not meant to be perceived as a sign of negligence. To summarize, external factors caused a time for reflection and reevaluation of both personal and professional priorities. During that time, there had been plans for expansion that needed to be put on hold and a freeze on restocking inventory became necessary. Serious decisions needed to be made that would affect the future of the company.
> 
> After a few months of deliberation, those decisions have been reached.
> 
> ...


----------



## TamedTresses (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Pompous Blue said:


> She can miss me with this "sale". Her shipping is outrageous!!!
> 
> 10 boxes of henna - $65. Sale price - $48.75. S/H - $15.95. *Savings - 30 cents.*
> 
> ...


*
*
Is the henna the same as the Jamila henna in the Indian stores? If so, you can just get someone to pick up a few boxes and mail them to you. The Indian stores sell it much cheaper and the shipping will be less as well. Just a thought.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



TamedTresses said:


> [/B]
> Is the henna the same as the Jamila henna in the Indian stores? If so, you can just get someone to pick up a few boxes and mail them to you. The Indian stores sell it much cheaper and the shipping will be less as well. Just a thought.


Thanks for the suggestion but I'm good on my stock until someone has a real sale. 

I don't know anyone in any city that sells henna. I use Jamila and, as I said, I'm well stocked. I just don't like my stock to get low.....I henna weekly and I henna DH twice a month. So, on average, I'm using about 4 - 5 boxes a month.

Henna-head for life!!


----------



## serenity34 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Komaza Care 20% off with coupon code THANKS.. limited availabiility.   would rather get all my stuff from sagenaturalceuticals but she said she will no longer cary Komaza care.


----------



## Imoan (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

NjoiCreations


♥*'"*:•.-:¦:-•*SALES DEETS!!!!!!*•-:¦:-•:*'"*♥

BLACK FRIDAY! Use cc BLKTGIF25 (25% off)
 SMALL BUSINESS SATURDAY! Use cc SBS20 (20% off)
 CYBER MONDAY! Use cc CYBER25 (25% off)

Each sale is "1" day ONLY starting at midinite and ends at 11:59 PST(remember ya'll i live in Cali) NO reserve orders sorry. NEW CreationS will debut on BF! *oh i may do a FLASHSALE on Thanksgiving Day!!!  okay i think thats it, HaPpY Shopping!
 ♥ Angie~


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 21, 2012)

Tiiva naturals.....40% off...code "thankful" nov 21-24


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



femmedusiecle said:


> *Soooo is Silk Dreams having a BF sale or what?? *


 
@femmedusiecle Hmp. Gurl....."Ain't Nobody Got Time Fah Dat" *just say you're not having one* Tis All.



lovelycurls said:


> *Komaza hair care BF sale....20% off with code: thanks*


 
@lovelycurls Thank you!



serenity34 said:


> *Komaza Care 20% off with coupon code THANKS.. *limited availabiility. would rather get all my stuff from sagenaturalceuticals but she said she will no longer cary Komaza care.


 
@serenity34 Thank You!



Imoan said:


> NjoiCreations
> 
> 
> ♥*'"*:•.-:¦:-•*SALES DEETS!!!!!!*•-:¦:-•:*'"*♥
> ...


 
Imoan  Thanks Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Pompous Blue Gurl...I just don't understand why ButtersNBars can't get her shipping rates in order. IMO that is killing her business.

@PJaye Gurl...You called it. Most of these vendors are trippin'. 

I'm still in sheer horror & utter disbelief that somebody got the nerve to be talmbout 10%


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Sarenzo Beads http://www.sarenzobeads.com/

Black Friday Sale

Shop For Both Jewelry &
Products All On One Site
We have been getting some questions & just want to let you all know you can buy your Products & Jewelry & Hair Accessories during this sale all at the same time in the same cart

You Pick Your own Great Deal

You also get to shop early
We hope you are ready to shop til you drop 

A portion of all of our sale will go to the partee family to try to help them have a merry x-mas also Dawnyele is missed & we will always remember her & her family as our family. It has been very hard for us to talk about it but we will always miss her & remember her. She was a great friend & sister to us all. RIP Purple Butterfly

Buy More Save More Sale
This is one of our most popular sales
Spend $25 get 15% off
Spend $50 get 25% off
Spend $75 get 35% off
Spend $100 get 50% off

Use Coupon Code FRIDAY
Shop Now Til
Friday 11/23/2012
Sale will end at midnight EST

Shop Now 



Buy One
Get One 50% off
This is one of our another one of our popular sales
Buy Any Item
& Get The
Second One 1/2 off

Use Coupon Code Black
Shop Now Til
Monday 11/26/2012
Sale will end at midnight EST


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Original Moxie

Black Friday/Cyber Monday Super Sale!
Get your Holiday Shopping Season off to a bang, with a 25% Discount* on your favorite Original Moxie products!  Stock up for yourself or a loved one at this once-a-year event.   Just enter Coupon Code OMBF12 at check out to redeem your savings.  And don't miss our new Progressive Shipping Option - it's a Flat Rate System that lets you spend less on shipping when you spend more on products.  Spend $75 or more, and your order ships free.  Just another great reason to shop at originalmoxie.com!
*No Minimum Order.  Gift Sets Excluded.  Limit one per customer.  Sale Begins Friday, November 23rd and runs through Monday,  November 26th. 
No Rain Checks.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Is Komaza having a sale??


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah it's listed up-thread virtuenow


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



coyacoy said:


> Yeah it's listed up-thread @virtuenow



^^^ Thank you, just saw it!


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



dmples2 said:


> *These vendors are showing out this year!*



Aren't they?? I mean, I can get my restock on and be set for the whole year the way these sales are going, geesh


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 21, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> :scratchch coyacoy - You may be on to something.  QB thread said there is not enough stock to have a sale.
> 
> I can def go for a Henna Sooq sale.



I call bullish!t on this one! QB should just say they ain't gon be having sales anymore or don't want to sell their products at a discounted price and stop playing already. All of a sudden sage ain't stocked for their sale despite them having been VERY regularly stocked all year AND the QB site miraculously reopens after having been closed all this time (since last year!) always citing it would reopen when it could have "an extended" sale....I hope I can wind up eating my words because I am starting to feel some kind of way about continuing to purchase these products and a couple of them are really so good! I just can't go for the okey doke


----------



## blah54 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



IDareT'sHair said:


> westNDNbeauty
> 
> Thank you for your Blog postings.
> 
> That's how I found out about _Nounou's Boutique_ last Black Friday which is a Great Site.




whats the blog site


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

And I'm horrified that a few feel some sense of _entitlement_ regarding vendors and their promotion details. It's an individual's choice whether or not to make a purchase, but the entitlement attitude is a bit much considering no vendor is obligated to give anyone anything. And let us remember that some vendors offer reasonable prices and even "subsidize" shipping costs all year long.

Oh and this is Supergirl, the 10 year LHCF member talking, not Jorien, the Silk Dreams owner.  Thanks


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



blah54 said:


> whats the blog site



blah54


She has a pretty good list of companies and the sales they are having.

http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/2012/11/black-friday-sales-announced-2012/


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*








http://www.blendedbeauty.com/


----------



## Solitude (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

---------------------


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Supergirl

I don't think we feel entitled.   BF is supposed to be one of the biggest shopping days and have some of the biggest and best sales.  So I think some expected your sale to be better than 10%.  To me and a lot more 10% is not really a sale.  To be honest I really didn't think your sale was going to be a "good" one b/c it really wasn't last year...however last year sale might have been better than this years.  Sorry, girl I still love you and your products.  I respect the fact that you don't use bases(at least I don't think you do) and think your products are not as high as some other small businesses but again a lot of people on here feel as though 10% off is not a sale..at least not a BF sale.

Off Topic-what's the shelf life of your products?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Solitude said:


> ---------------------



Why did you delete your comment?


----------



## kupenda (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh my


In other news...why can't I find out where to put my coupon code for Tiiva?


----------



## Solitude (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



gorgeoushair said:


> Why did you delete your comment?



gorgeoushair I didn't want to come across as catty. 

Basically, I said that I have no problem paying full price for products...I do that year round, but during this time of year when every retailer in America is offering deep discounts, a company that isn't having a decent sale is not _entitled_ to my money. 

That goes for everything - not just hair care. If it's not on sale, during the months of November and December, I'm not buying it!


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



gorgeoushair said:


> Supergirl
> 
> I don't think we feel entitled.   BF is supposed to be one of the biggest shopping days and have some of the biggest and best sales.  So I think some expected your sale to be better than 10%.  To me and a lot more 10% is not really a sale.  To be honest I really didn't think your sale was going to be a "good" one b/c it really wasn't last year...however last year sale might have been better than this years.  Sorry, girl I still love you and your products.  I respect the fact that you don't use bases(at least I don't think you do) and think your products are not as high as some other small businesses but again a lot of people on here feel as though 10% off is not a sale..at least not a BF sale.
> 
> Off Topic-what's the shelf life of your products?



I didn't notice any comments from you earlier, so I was referring to another. I'm not in the business of calling anyone out specifically though. I think the tone and approach with which people choose to express their thoughts makes a big difference in whether they sound entitled or like they were just hoping for something else. My company is not the only one that I'm referring to regarding decent regular prices and shipping. In business, you can't please everyone, but a particular comment in this thread was made by a member who has made "demanding" comments previously regarding the operations and business decisions of Silk Dreams. There's a fine line between feedback/suggestions feedback and acting as if businesses owe you something. As a consumer, when I want/need something, I make my request known in a diplomatic, non-entitled way. I don't act like I am owed anything.


So I just want to be clear that no one is obligated to patronize any particular business, and at the same time no business owes anyone anything in terms of sales and discounts. Is that a fair statement?


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



gorgeoushair said:


> Supergirl
> 
> I don't think we feel entitled.   BF is supposed to be one of the biggest shopping days and have some of the biggest and best sales.  So I think some expected your sale to be better than 10%.  To me and a lot more 10% is not really a sale.  To be honest I really didn't think your sale was going to be a "good" one b/c it really wasn't last year...however last year sale might have been better than this years.  Sorry, girl I still love you and your products.  I respect the fact that you don't use bases(at least I don't think you do) and think your products are not as high as some other small businesses but again a lot of people on here feel as though 10% off is not a sale..at least not a BF sale.
> 
> Off Topic-what's the shelf life of your products?



I have been wondering something about certain companies. Not Supergirl's company but just in general. Maybe certain companies really don't participate in BF sales or really go all out because they really don't need or want the extra business. I know that sounds dumb but maybe some of them feel as though they don't want the headache of having to fill alot of extra orders and take the chance on falling behind and receiving backlash so they just opt out and roll with the orders they get on the norm. It seems like alot of these companies are maybe 1 or 2 people operations and just would rather not deal so they will just take the few extra orders they might get from giving 10% or 15% as oppose to the possible orders they might of gotten by giving a better deal. I could be totally off base with this


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Solitude said:


> gorgeoushair I didn't want to come across as catty.
> 
> Basically, I said that I have no problem paying full price for products...I do that year round, but during this time of year when every retailer in America is offering deep discounts, a company that isn't having a decent sale is not _entitled_ to my money.
> 
> That goes for everything - not just hair care. If it's not on sale, during the months of November and December, I'm not buying it!



not catty at all  That's how business works. Consumers decide to buy or not to buy. Your statement is objective, while others have decided to be critical.


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



*Frisky* said:


> I have been wondering something about certain companies. Not Supergirl's company but just in general. Maybe certain companies really don't participate in BF sales or really go all out because they really don't need or want the extra business. I know that sounds dumb but maybe some of them feel as though they don't want the headache of having to fill alot of extra orders and take the chance on falling behind and receiving backlash so they just opt out and roll with the orders they get on the norm. It seems like alot of these companies are maybe 1 or 2 people operations and just would rather not deal so they will just take the few extra orders they might get from giving 10% or 15% as oppose to the possible orders they might of gotten by giving a better deal. I could be totally off base with this




Well, at this time, I have tried to align the particulars of the sale with current demand, and we've been pretty steady/busy after we hit our 1 year mark. Besides my already competitive pricing , it is also true that a very deep discount would likely bring in a number of orders that would have customers having to wait too long for their orders. You make a very good point and yes you're right.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2012)

People please keep in mind that most of the small natural hair care vendors are just that.  They don't have the capital or supply to keep up with the high demands.  Now they can probably take all your orders but not fulfill them for a month or two and that's not acceptable either.  Hosting a BF SALE could mean a major backlog of orders due yo high demand and little supply and then they get slammed for poor CS.  Also on BF, it's the stores who offer the sale and take a year end loss only to write it off their taxes.  With the largely discounted door busters, boutique businesses just can't afford that kind of loss.  I love businesses like QB and will support it, sale or no sale, I want them and others like them to become the next top commercial line that still provides superior product.

Don't get me wrong, I love me a fantastic sale but I won't blacklist a vendor because they won't give away money.  It's hard out here for small businesses, cut them some slack.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Supergirl said:


> I didn't notice any comments from you earlier, so I was referring to another. I'm not in the business of calling anyone out specifically though. I think the tone and approach with which people choose to express their thoughts makes a big difference in whether they sound entitled or like they were just hoping for something else. My company is not the only one that I'm referring to regarding decent regular prices and shipping. In business, you can't please everyone, but a particular comment in this thread was made by a member who has made "demanding" comments previously regarding the operations and business decisions of Silk Dreams. There's a fine line between feedback/suggestions feedback and acting as if businesses owe you something. As a consumer, when I want/need something, I make my request known in a diplomatic, non-entitled way. I don't act like I am owed anything.
> 
> 
> So I just want to be clear that no one is obligated to patronize any particular business, and at the same time no business owes anyone anything in terms of sales and discounts. Is that a fair statement?



I wasn't just speaking for myself but everyone who doesn't think 10% off is a BF sale.  You're right, you can't please everyone.


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



KiWiStyle said:


> People please keep in mind that most of the small natural hair care vendors are just that.  They don't have the capital or supply to keep up with the high demands.  Now they can probably take all your orders but not fulfill them for a month or two and that's not acceptable either.  Hosting a BF SALE could mean a major backlog of orders due yo high demand and little supply and then they get slammed for poor CS.  Also on BF, it's the stores who offer the sale and take a year end loss only to write it off their taxes.  With the largely discounted door busters, boutique businesses just can't afford that kind of loss.  I love businesses like QB and will support it, sale or no sale, I want them and others like them to become the next top commercial line that still provides superior product.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love me a fantastic sale but I won't blacklist a vendor because they won't give away money.  It's hard out here for small businesses, cut them some slack.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Thanks for putting this out there. Before I was a small business owner, I would not have thought this way, so I'm sure there are others who never thought of it this way either. 'Tis true.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



*Frisky* said:


> I have been wondering something about certain companies. Not Supergirl's company but just in general. Maybe certain companies really don't participate in BF sales or really go all out because they really don't need or want the extra business. I know that sounds dumb but maybe some of them feel as though they don't want the headache of having to fill alot of extra orders and take the chance on falling behind and receiving backlash so they just opt out and roll with the orders they get on the norm. It seems like alot of these companies are maybe 1 or 2 people operations and just would rather not deal so they will just take the few extra orders they might get from giving 10% or 15% as oppose to the possible orders they might of gotten by giving a better deal. I could be totally off base with this



I agree but I also think you can plan ahead and put limits on the products a customer can buy.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Supergirl

Shelf Life?  You must didn't see that in my other post.


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Sorry hon gorgeoushair

Here ya go:



> Q: Since SD products are handmade, should I put them in the refrigerator?
> A: No, it is not necessary to refrigerate the products since they contain a preservative.
> The shelf life of the conditioning and cleansing products is approximately 6 months.
> The shelf life of butter and oil products is 2-4 months.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



KiWiStyle said:


> People  I love businesses like QB and will support it, sale or no sale, I want them and others like them to become the next top commercial line that still provides superior product.


Not sure if you were going off of the lady who called out Qhemet, but I think her bottom line was to not say that you will have a sale and then not have it. 

That is a lame business practice.


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Keshieshimmer said:


> Not sure if you were going off of the lady who called out Qhemet, but I think her bottom line was to not say that you will have a sale and then not have it.
> 
> That is a lame business practice.


 
I didn't read it to be in response to my QB rant; but you're right - I could ultimately care less whether they decide to discount their products or not but make a decision and be transparent AND timely in communicating it.  For example, I need a couple of QB items now but if there is a sale in the next few days, of course I am going to hold off for it.  Saving a few bucks is saving a few bucks any way you slice it - especially for something you planned to order anyway.  Just quit with the "don't know the deets yet" BS - that uncertainty is negatively impacting my purchasing experience.  I digress, though - this thread is about actual sales.  And ther are some good ones this year!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 21, 2012)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> I didn't notice any comments from you earlier, so I was referring to another. I'm not in the business of calling anyone out specifically though. I think the tone and approach with which people choose to express their thoughts makes a big difference in whether they sound entitled or like they were just hoping for something else. My company is not the only one that I'm referring to regarding decent regular prices and shipping. In business, you can't please everyone, but a particular comment in this thread was made by a member who has made "demanding" comments previously regarding the operations and business decisions of Silk Dreams. There's a fine line between feedback/suggestions feedback and acting as if businesses owe you something. As a consumer, when I want/need something, I make my request known in a diplomatic, non-entitled way. I don't act like I am owed anything.
> 
> So I just want to be clear that no one is obligated to patronize any particular business, and at the same time no business owes anyone anything in terms of sales and discounts. Is that a fair statement?



I so agree.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2012)

Keshieshimmer said:
			
		

> Not sure if you were going off of the lady who called out Qhemet, but I think her bottom line was to not say that you will have a sale and then not have it.
> 
> That is a lame business practice.



Keshieshimmer I used QB as an example.  My comment was general and not specific to any particular person.  QB was called out by several posters so I'm unsure how you came to that conclusion.  Nevertheless, it was your conclusion to make.  

Happy Thanksgiving and BF Shopping all!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2012)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Well, at this time, I have tried to align the particulars of the sale with current demand, and we've been pretty steady/busy after we hit our 1 year mark. Besides my already competitive pricing , it is also true that a very deep discount would likely bring in a number of orders that would have customers having to wait too long for their orders. You make a very good point and yes you're right.



Actually, when demand is high, prices soar.  Thank you for not being greedy and maintaining your competitive pricing.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 21, 2012)

Any sale details from HennaSooq? That is all I am interested in this year.


----------



## Arian (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I can't get my Hydroquench Systems cart to work!!!!!  I got $70 worth of items for $35.  And I REALLY want them!!!!  ARRRGHHHH!

Maybe that means I shouldn't purchase...


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 21, 2012)

Arian said:


> I can't get my Hydroquench Systems cart to work!!!!!  I got $70 worth of items for $35.  And I REALLY want them!!!!  ARRRGHHHH!
> 
> Maybe that means I shouldn't purchase...



Arian....i saw in her FB page she provides an email address to email her your order if you are encountering difficulty w/the artfire site....sounds like it's an ongoing issue


----------



## Arian (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



coyacoy said:


> Arian....i saw in her FB page she provides an email address to email her your order if you are encountering difficulty w/the artfire site....sounds like it's an ongoing issue



coyacoy, thanks!


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



KiWiStyle said:


> Actually, when demand is high, prices soar.  Thank you for not being greedy and maintaining your competitive pricing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I just like the products to be (financially) accessible. If someone wants to turn SD products into staples, I want them to be able to do so comfortably. Before i started my business, I always admired how Hairveda had great products AND great prices. They've had minimal price increases over the years. I hope I can be similar.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

3 Sisters beauty supply 





Darcy's Botanicals


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if Misikko is having a sale? I want a new flat iron.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using LHCF


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Supergirl said:


> And I'm horrified that a few feel some sense of _entitlement_ regarding vendors and their promotion details. It's an individual's choice whether or not to make a purchase, but the entitlement attitude is a bit much considering no vendor is obligated to give anyone anything. And let us remember that some vendors offer reasonable prices and even "subsidize" shipping costs all year long.
> 
> Oh and this is Supergirl, the 10 year LHCF member talking, not Jorien, the Silk Dreams owner.  Thanks



Jorien is a beautiful name.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

lawd. so many sales *faints*


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 21, 2012)

blackeyes31626 said:


> 3 Sisters beauty supply
> 
> Darcy's Botanicals



Ooooo i might have to try that cocoa bean whip cuz i lurves the soothing cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



gorgeoushair said:


> *I don't think we feel entitled. BF is supposed to be one of the biggest shopping days and have some of the biggest and best sales. So I think some expected your sale to be better than 10%. To me and a lot more 10% is not really a sale. To be honest I really didn't think your sale was going to be a "good" one b/c it really wasn't last year...however last year sale might have been better than this years. Sorry, girl I still love you and your products. I respect the fact that you don't use bases(at least I don't think you do) and think your products are not as high as some other small businesses but again a lot of people on here feel as though 10% off is not a sale..at least not a BF sale.*


 


Solitude said:


> *Basically, I said that I have no problem paying full price for products...I do that year round, but during this time of year when every retailer in America is offering deep discounts, a company that isn't having a decent sale is not entitled to my money. *
> 
> *That goes for everything - not just hair care. If it's not on sale, during the months of November and December, I'm not buying it!*


 
Both of these express my sentiments on the matter.  Very well said Ladies!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



KiWiStyle said:


> I used QB as an example.  My comment was general and not specific to any particular person.  QB was called out by several posters so I'm unsure how you came to that conclusion.  Nevertheless, it was your conclusion to make.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving and BF Shopping all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle
Sorry about the "going off" I did not mean it in a "yelling off", I meant it in a following that person way. 

ha.

Oh I just saw that 3 sisters is having a sale. Just check the vendor forum before yall buy from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

**AFROVEDA BLACK FRIDAY SALE** Black Friday through Cyber Monday

*35%* off Everything

*AVBF12*


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Not sure if this was posted already just saw it on FB..

BLACK FRIDAY SALE!!!

Sophia Sunflower Salon, Inc is offering a Buy one 8oz. product & receive another 8oz. product for FREE!

To access this special, you must enter "MYBF" in the Coupon/Gift Certificate box when checking out.

Cannot be combined with other offers. Limit of 5 per customer. Happy Shopping!

Visit them over at ==>> http://www.myhoneychild.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

**KOILS BY NATURE**

*35% *off $40.00 + $5.00 Shipping

Code =* BLACK2012*


----------



## Imoan (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Praying that God helps me control my spending so MANY great sales,  Hoping for an unexpected check in the mail..lol ... Amen....


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 21, 2012)

Naturalista - 25% off Friday - code - NATURALISTA


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like Henna Sooq is offering gifts sets and not a skrait discount, according to FB post.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> **KOILS BY NATURE**
> 
> 35% off $40.00 + $5.00 Shipping
> 
> Code = BLACK2012



I might actually be tempted to get the Hydrating Shealoe Conditioner. I quite like it. The only thing is it takes her a while to ship and I am undecided if I am ready to deal with that this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Ogoma

Okay Ms. Lady

So...What do you mean *= "a while?"* How long did you wait?

I was thinking about trying this Vendor for the 1st time.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2012)

Golden75 said:
			
		

> Looks like Henna Sooq is offering gifts sets and not a skrait discount, according to FB post.



I don't think this is relative to their BF sale, just another item they are selling among a few new ones.  I'm going to keep watching them.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

**SHE SCENT IT**

*30% *off - NO CODE NEEDED


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ogoma
> 
> Okay Ms. Lady
> 
> ...



I had to go back to my emails from last BF to make sure. I got a shipping notice two weeks later, but it didn't actually ship for another week so it took almost 4 weeks from when I paid to when I got it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Ogoma said:


> *I had to go back to my emails from last BF to make sure. I got a shipping notice two weeks later, but it didn't actually ship for another week so it took almost 4 weeks from when I paid to when I got it.*


 
Ogoma

Thanks Girl for taking time to do all that. 

I have a nice looking cart all locked & loaded.  Now I need to re-evaluate.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 21, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> I don't think this is relative to their BF sale, just another item they are selling among a few new ones.  I'm going to keep watching them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I just found their last year's BF sale information: http://hennablogspot.com/black-friday-sale/

They had discounts on specific items not an across the board discount.

BF begins just over 24 hrs from now so I will wait. I am not really pressed for anything.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ogoma
> 
> Thanks Girl for taking time to do all that.
> 
> I have a nice looking cart all locked & loaded.  Now I need to re-evaluate.



She has some nice products. I just tend to be a bit OCD about keeping track of what has arrived, when, where, and following up so it can get a bit stressful for me if things are outstanding .


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Is there a Qhemet BF sale? If not, I'm getting Afroveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

DDTexlaxed

DD - After reading 'some' of the posts, I _think_ you have to purchase QB from SageNaturaleuctics (sp) from the way it's sounding upthread.

Fortunately, for me, I've always gotten my QB from "Swaps" with other Cousins and while QB is very nice, for me it has not been a staple, so I never really care about that particular line.

Otherwise, I'd be right in there with everybody else.


----------



## Imoan (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Waiting to see if *IDARE* will be having a BF sale.. lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

@Imoan

I just had a big one. 

Actually 2. SMH. Regular Customers (nothing was posted/no thread or anything).

You should have hit me up last week.  I wanted to mail that stuff out before the "rush"

You know, you're one of my 'Fav' Customers.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Lawd, Shescentit is 30% off, no cooupon code needed


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Don't know if someone posted but is b.a.s.k having a BF sale?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Grabbed that Purabody!... I would've ordered my Hydroquench, but since the site's ordering capabilities are down, I have to wait 24-48 hours to have someone respond to me regarding my order... Might be broke by then  oh well...


----------



## PJaye (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



IDareT'sHair said:


> **KOILS BY NATURE**
> 
> *35% *off $40.00 + $5.00 Shipping
> 
> Code =* BLACK2012*


 

IDareT'sHair:  Have you tried their CocoAloe DC by any chance?


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Enjoy your shopping ladies.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



sexypebbly said:


> Don't know if someone posted but is b.a.s.k having a BF sale?



sexypebbly yes. It is 25%. Someone posted the graphic in this thread.

sorry it is 20% off.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

snagged the purabody, but it seemed as though there was less available than before the sale? Maybe i've been visiting so many sites, that I forgot . Anyhoo, I'm excited to try the line


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



IDareT'sHair said:


> **SHE SCENT IT**
> 
> *30% *off - NO CODE NEEDED



Been wanting to try this line for a few years... can someone tell me how their shipping rates are? Does SSI offer flat rate?


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Supergirl said:


> I just like the products to be (financially) accessible. If someone wants to turn SD products into staples, I want them to be able to do so comfortably. Before i started my business, I always admired how Hairveda had great products AND great prices. They've had minimal price increases over the years. I hope I can be similar.


You're right Supergirl, your prices stay reasonable year round and I feel comfortable making your products staples because of that.  Some of the vendor's who are having the deep discounts I don't feel that way.....I could/would only buy from them when having a great sale so I couldn't rely on those products as staples so thanks for operating your business this way.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

KiWiStyle Golden75 

*Henna Sooq*

We have Gift Sets, brand new handmade products such as our Sweet Honey Enriching Hair Nourisher and Red Velvet Cake Body Bar, new Cocoveda Hair Oil 2 oz, and the discounts galore!! 

Sale begins at 12:00 am November 23, 2012.

*Orders over $45.00 will receive an additional 20% off !! Use discount code: BlackFriday2012 (case sensitive)*

*All orders shipping with USA will ship for a flat rate of $5.95 and orders over $75.00 will ship for FREE !*

Every order made on Black Friday, November 23, 2012 will receive a shampoo or body bar gift from Henna Sooq. No order minimum.

HUGE SURPRISE!! : You can also pre-order our Red Raj !! Now in 1 kilogram quantities. Will be available to ship December 3, 2012 for USA and International orders, and December 12, 2012 for Canadian orders.

Terms: All orders over $45.00 before shipping and applicable taxes, will be eligible for 20% off using discount code BlackFriday2012. Coupon code must be entered in code box exactly as written, and make sure to apply the discount code to your order. *All orders within USA will receive a flat rate of $5.95. No minimum required for this flat rate shipping fee. Sorry not valid on Canadian and International orders for flat rate shipping discount. All orders over $75.00 for USA and Canadian orders (International orders not eligible) will ship for free. *All orders containing a pre-order product will not ship until pre-order product comes back in stock and is ready to ship the whole complete order. No exceptions. No extensions. We recommend you pay for orders online during non-business hours to avoid cancellation of your order. Sale begins at 12:00 am November 23, 2012 and ends 11:59 pm EST November 23, 2012


----------



## coolhandlulu (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I'm only trying one line this year...hairitage hydrations.  I've been wanting to try them for a while.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 22, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle Golden75
> 
> Henna Sooq
> 
> ...



I knew they were having a great BF sale, they told me already but just didn't give the specifics at that time.  Thanks for posting this!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ThickRoot (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Karen's Body Beautiful

30% percent off, looks like it's starting today. Free shipping over $50.


----------



## Meridian (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Does anyone know what time Claudie's Hair Revitalizer sale starts?


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

i am so getting the red raj!!!!


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Is the shescenit bf sale going on right now because I don't see a price difference?

E.T.A: I just realized it's Thursday lol


----------



## peachfuzzz (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I don't know if anyone has tried Naturalee Hair Care. I've wanted to try it for a while and I think I'm going to take the plunge after looking at almost every youtube video last night that reviewed the products. 

The Naturalee Hair Care sale is from 23rd to 26th,  20-25% off everything, no code required. 

website: www.naturaleehaircare.com


----------



## SimJam (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Meridian said:


> Does anyone know what time Claudie's Hair Revitalizer sale starts?



she just said the 22, been checking since I woke up this morning .....


----------



## LisaMar (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Maxiusbeauty.com the mg of Maxiglide emailed me that they will have a limited supply of maxi glides, I believe XPs model on BF.  They did not mention the price in the email.


----------



## Meridian (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



SimJam said:


> she just said the 22, been checking since I woke up this morning .....



I've been checking since 11/21 11pm CST.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

PJaye 

I'm going on a Referral from chebaby We like alot of the same 'stuff' and Ogoma also said it was good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

AyannaDivine

SSI's shipping is "reasonable"


----------



## SimJam (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

iiiiiiiiiinteresting Qhemet is back open ??


----------



## Meridian (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I emailed Claudie and she emailed me this back:

Happy Thanksgiving *Meridian*!!   The sale starts at 11:30 est tonight, the online store will open at that time.  I have work to do on the store before I reopen tonight.  Thanks


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Save 30% on all purchases through November 26, 2012. Coupon Code: thankful2012
​



*



    shop our thanksgiving
    sale and save 30%.*


sale ends November 26, 2012.

    coupon code: thankful2012
​​
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/#


----------



## peachfuzzz (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Ethnic Flair Hair has 30% off with code below.  They carry Mizani, Design Essentials, Keracare, Dudley's, etc.  I've ordered from them many times and they always had great customer service and fast shipping.

www.ethnicflairhair.com/

Shop Friday and Saturday
and stock up on all your hair care needs for the holiday season!  
Be sure to use code: 30offbf at checkout!


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

*MOZEKE


Black Friday 24 hour Sale 25 - 50%  off *
 November 23 Starts at 12 AM  midnight CST 
_Only while supplies last! Sorry, no rain  checks. _




*Cyber Monday 8 hour Sale *
*Mini-launch new product  line ~Hydrating Essentials~*
 November 26 Starts at 12 PM  noon CST 
_Only while supplies last! Sorry, no rain  checks. _


 Hydrating Essentials is a 100% Vegan hair care line devoted to combating  the five signs of unhealthy hair - excessive dryness,  brittleness, rough, split ends, and breakage.
 Each ingredient was carefully handpicked to insure its properties included  a high degree of Essential Fatty Acids (EFAs) and  especially Alpha Linolenic Acids (ALAs) which increases moisture  retention in hair. Hydrating Essentials is free of shea butter, aloe vera,  protein, glycerin, silicones, mineral oil, parables, and sulfates.


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



SimJam said:


> iiiiiiiiiinteresting Qhemet is back open ??



But will she be restocking Sage in time for their online sale?? Sigh.


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Rastafarai said:


> But will she be restocking Sage in time for their online sale?? Sigh.



THIS!!! I just want one thing from QB and I havent ordered from her in years.  I didnt even know you cant order from her site anymore...gotta get her stuff in store @ Sage.

I hope she gets her stuff in stock by Cyber Monday cause it sure says ZERO..Makes no sense.


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

IronButterfly (or anyone)

What products have you brought from Hairrogant?


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Hairizon
*TODAY 4PM -11PM
30% off*
ENTIRE PURCHASE (Use Code: *16121* at checkout)
http://www.hairizonbeauty.com/

They sell Oyin, Kinky Curly, Bee Mine, Donna Marie, Mixed Chicks etc.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I'll just stick with Afroveda. No confusion on the sale and my hair loves it.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Ive decided against my original decision. Im gonna try Karens Body Beautiful I think. And maybe some Darcys. We will see


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Meridian said:


> Does anyone know what time Claudie's Hair Revitalizer sale starts?



Meridian

Our Thanksgiving Sale starts at 11:30 p.m. est, on Thursday November 22, 2012, and ends at 11:59 p.m. est on Sunday November 25, 2012.  25%-30% discount on all merchandise. A discount code is not required. Discount cannot be combined, and is not applicable to prior sales, sales taxes.  
Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Kahve Hair Care will debut on Friday November 23, 2012 by 11:00 p.m. est.
Happy Thanksgiving from the staff of Claudie's Hair Revitalizer.


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



l said:


> @IronButterfly (or anyone)
> 
> What products have you brought from Hairrogant?



MarriageMateria

I haven't actually ordered from Hairrogant directly, but I've ordered several of the products from the actual vendors (Anita Grant, Blended Beauty, Curl Junkie, Darcy's, etc).  I've known ppl on other hair forums to order from Hairrogant.  

I currently have some CJ Pattern Pusher in a shopping cart while I contemplate between this and HennaSooq.  I've bought so much stuff already, I only have room for one more.  If PP wins, then it will be the first thing I've ordered from H.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Grabbed that Purabody!... I would've ordered my Hydroquench, but since the site's ordering capabilities are down, I have to wait 24-48 hours to have someone respond to me regarding my order... Might be broke by then  oh well...



huh? whats wrong with the site ... lordy 



MizzBrown said:


> THIS!!! I just want one thing from QB and I havent ordered from her in years.  I didnt even know you cant order from her site anymore...gotta get her stuff in store @ Sage.
> 
> I hope she gets her stuff in stock by Cyber Monday cause it sure says ZERO..Makes no sense.



the Qhemet site is up and running errthing in stock and ready to sell 

sage can have their sale and cut into their profits ... miss Qhemet ent budging


----------



## Imoan (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Tasti kiss Essential are they having a sale??? seen a few utube vids on them.. Thanks


----------



## TiaBia (Nov 22, 2012)

Not sure if this site was posted but they have a list of companies who are having Black Friday and cyber Monday sales too.

http://derbycitynaturals.com/2012-black-friday-cyber-monday-deals-for-natural-hair/


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Imoan said:


> Tasti kiss Essential are they having a sale??? seen a few utube vids on them.. Thanks



Imoan
from http://confessionsofablogvixen.com/2012/11/black-friday-sales-announced-2012/
Tasti Kiss Essentials*
Sale Date: Nov 23 (9am -3pm PST)  |  Nov 24 (3am -- 12am PST)
Sale Details: 25% OFF using ‘TastiFriday’  |  20% OFF using ‘PinkSaturday’
Featured Product: Ayurvedic Hair Butter [+]


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Just put my order in for this company:


Black Friday Sale on Solids
Supplies are Limited! NO COUPON CODE NEEDED
Starts Thursday Nov. 22, 5pm Ends Friday Nov. 23, 7pm

All Regular Size Bonnets $15
All Extra Roomy $18
All Double-Lined $30
All Double-Lined Extra Roomy $33
Drawstring double-lined $30
Drawstring double-lined Extra Roomy $33
Hard Candy Taffies $20
Solid Scrunchies 3

http://store.bonbonscheveux.com/


----------



## CheLala13 (Nov 22, 2012)

So a lot of Darcy's products say out of stock, once the sale starts they will be in stock, right? Will curlmart be having any sales? I want free shipping...


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



CheLala13 said:


> So a lot of Darcy's products say out of stock, once the sale starts they will be in stock, right? Will curlmart be having any sales? I want free shipping...



Curlmart just had a 3 day sale 25% off and $5 shipping.

I was wondering about Darcy's everything that I wanted is out of stock.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I could be wrong.  I think Darcy's does that put Out of Stock b4 a sale.  Some vendors do that.


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I am excited about purchasing items from Silk Dreams Hair Care and soaps from Lia Naturals: http://www.etsy.com/shop/LiaNaturals .

My hair and skin are going to be so pampered for Christmas. Thank you everyone for listing the additional sale info! Yea!!!!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I guess I'm giving up on Hair Trigger, might as well get my original plan of Silk Dreams.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 22, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> I guess I'm giving up on Hair Trigger, might as well get my original plan of Silk Dreams.



They're having a sale, but I guess they are playing games with announcing the sale  (talking bout hair trigger)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Meridian (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

ceecy29 

Naturelle Grow's BF sale has already started. It's 25% off!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

25% Flash Sale Off Everything Until Midnight

ButtersNBars = *FLASH1122*


----------



## coolhandlulu (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Just got my hairitage.  35% off. BUT NO CUP OF JOE!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

coolhandlulu

You should have convo'ed her and asked her to add it to your order.  On "Contact" Seller, you can always request an additional item.

HTHs


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

The DB homepage states that the site is closed 11/19-11/26 to prep for the sale.



Keshieshimmer said:


> Curlmart just had a 3 day sale 25% off and $5 shipping.
> 
> I was wondering about Darcy's everything that I wanted is out of stock.





CheLala13 said:


> So a lot of Darcy's products say out of stock, once the sale starts they will be in stock, right? Will curlmart be having any sales? I want free shipping...





LadyMacgyver said:


> I could be wrong.  I think Darcy's does that put Out of Stock b4 a sale.  Some vendors do that.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Is there a site that sells Brown Butter Beauty and DB?  Might look out for Curl Junkie too.

TIA!


----------



## polished07 (Nov 22, 2012)

Philippians413 said:
			
		

> Hairizon
> TODAY 4PM -11PM
> 30% off
> ENTIRE PURCHASE (Use Code: 16121 at checkout)
> ...



This code isn't working for me


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Lordy, with all these sales, I have no idea what I want!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



prettyinpurple said:


> The DB homepage states that the site is closed 11/19-11/26 to prep for the sale.



But the sale is tomorrow...maybe the items in question will reappear.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Can't decide between

1. Darcy's (Pumpkin Seed Condish & Avacado & Wild Plum Twisting Cream)

2. Silk Dreams: (Shea What Deux & Creme De la Silk)

3. Bee Mine: (Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer, BEE-u-ti-ful DC, and 2 oz. BeeHold Curly Butter).

I will only purchase from one vendor. Ok, if I feel extra $pendy, then 2.

What's a girl to do?


----------



## BeyonceCarter (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Got my Silk Dreams in. Now to hit Bee Mine up. Why does Harizon have everything out of stock?!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

So I made a mock cart on the Qhemet site and they invoice me.......I hadn't even went to the Paypal site yet. I thought that was odd erplexed.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Froreal3 said:


> Can't decide between
> 
> 1. Darcy's (Pumpkin Seed Condish & Avacado & Wild Plum Twisting Cream)
> 
> ...



I have a solution....order #1 & #3 from Sage instead of making separate orders w/ each vendor


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

......So I'm on darcy's site Righ' Na' and this Cocoa Bean Curl Whip is CALLING MY NAME! I seriously am just about to order, I'm so afraid I'm going to miss out I can't think straight .


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



EnExitStageLeft said:


> ......So I'm on darcy's site Righ' Na' and this Cocoa Bean Curl Whip is CALLING MY NAME! I seriously am just about to order, I'm so afraid I'm going to miss out I can't think straight .



EnExitStageLeft Doesn't the sale begin at 12:00am? They won't let me use the code yet.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Froreal3
*Sigh......Unfortunately it does.  I CAN'T STAND THIS WAITING MAN!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

^^^I DONT SEE NO DOG'GON COCOA WHIP!!! WHERE IS IT???

Ok, sorry for e-yelling, but I've been refreshing the page for an hour to see if its on the website yet and I don't see it.

------NEVERMIND


----------



## Imoan (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @coolhandlulu
> 
> You should have convo'ed her and asked her to add it to your order. On "Contact" Seller, you can always request an additional item.
> 
> HTHs


 

I emailed her earlier about that and as of yet no response.. I have my cart ready just wanna know about the cup of joe..


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



AyannaDivine said:


> ^^^I DONT SEE NO DOG'GON COCOA WHIP!!! WHERE IS IT???
> 
> Ok, sorry for e-yelling, but I've been refreshing the page for an hour to see if its on the website yet and I don't see it.
> 
> ------NEVERMIND



AyannaDivine Doesn't it look good enough to eat?! I bet the scent is heavenly! 

BTW I ended up ordering the Bee Mine from the Bee Mine website because Sage isn't having their sale anytime soon and they don't have the new Darcy's goodies that look delish.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Froreal3
> *Sigh......Unfortunately it does.  I CAN'T STAND THIS WAITING MAN!



Shoot, I may just have to set me an alarm so I can get a couple hours sleep! lol


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Froreal3 said:


> Can't decide between
> 
> 1. Darcy's (Pumpkin Seed Condish & Avacado & Wild Plum Twisting Cream)
> 
> ...



DBB Pumpkin Seed Condish is my only DC (if you don't count Anita Grant's Rhassoul Clay treatment), I don't add anything to it and I don't always use heat with it.....it's that good.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I gots my cart ready at Sage already lol. Just getting two items though (*1*) Anita Grant - Rhassoul Deep Condish Block, 2 lbs and (*2*) Hair Therapy Wrap - Cordless Thermal Turban Heat Wrap. I wanted to try Curly Kinks Twist Whip but it's out of stock.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

ShyIntellect Now you got me adding that back into the cart I have locked and loaded at Darcy's. smh. I'm a mess...


----------



## BeyonceCarter (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I am done shopping! My goodies:

Silk Dreams
(2) of each of the Silk Spa DCs (Avocado, Soothing, Chocolate)
(2) Go Moist Shampoos

Curlmart
(2) Curl Junkie Repair Me's
(1) Oyin Hair Dew

Shescentit
(1) Tahitian Vanilla Leave In
(2) Rich Moisture Masques

Bee Mine
(1) 16 OZ. Luscious Moisturizer
(1) 8 OZ. Curly Butter

Yippe!!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Froreal3 said:


> @ShyIntellect Now you got me adding that back into the cart I have locked and loaded at Darcy's. smh. I'm a mess...





Well, Sage's discount is 20% and DB's is only 15%. May want to check to see if Sage has the DB products you're eyeing, could save a little bit of money and pick up some Bee Mine at the same time!


----------



## Imoan (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

CoilyHeadChick any BF sale??? Thanks

I hope sage have some stuff left come monday... I really want to place a good size order.. fingers, legs, toes crossed...


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



ShyIntellect said:


> I gots my cart ready at Sage already lol. Just getting two items though (*1*) Anita Grant - Rhassoul Deep Condish Block, 2 lbs and (*2*) Hair Therapy Wrap - Cordless Thermal Turban Heat Wrap. I wanted to try Curly Kinks Twist Whip but it's out of stock.



You're gonna wait till Monday? I'm too impatient. If I wasn't so darn busy tomorrow, I would stop by there and have a looksie.

 					Originally Posted by **Frisky** 

 
_Sage Naturalceuticals*
Sale Date: Nov 23 (In-Store Only 6am -- 7pm) |  Nov 26 (Online Only 12:01am -- 11:59pm)
Sale Details: 25-30% OFF Everything + In-Store style demos | 20% OFF Everything using ‘cyber12′ + Flat Rate Shipping (by region)

I interpret this to read that they are only having a Cyber Monday sale for people that order online..is that correct?_


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



ShyIntellect said:


> Well, Sage's discount is 20% and DB's is only 15%. May want to check to see if Sage has the DB products you're eyeing, could save a little bit of money and pick up some Bee Mine at the same time!



ShyIntellect Hol' on. I see a big green sign on Darcy's homepage that says 25% off... 
Are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Froreal3 said:


> AyannaDivine Doesn't it look good enough to eat?! I bet the scent is heavenly!
> 
> BTW I ended up ordering the Bee Mine from the Bee Mine website because Sage isn't having their sale anytime soon and they don't have the new Darcy's goodies that look delish.



Yes it looks delish!!! I bet it smells just like the Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream, which smells so yummy. 



ShyIntellect said:


> Well, Sage's discount is 20% and DB's is only 15%. May want to check to see if Sage has the DB products you're eyeing, could save a little bit of money and pick up some Bee Mine at the same time!



DB's discount is 25%!!!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Froreal3 yeah Sage isn't having an online BF sale. Thats why I decided to only order from Darcy's this year. I don't have the patients to wait until Monday PLUS they don't carry the Cocoa Whip.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



AyannaDivine said:


> Yes it looks delish!!! I bet it smells just like the Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream, which smells so yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> *DB's discount is 25%!!*!



*Yes, I know I don't need glasses! lol * 

I was eyeing the Smoothing cream. I like my scents to match too. I was thinking about the hair/body oil in the same scent. I usually go for thick/creamy products. I wonder if I should try the smoothing cream... *thinks*


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Does anybody have the 24% off coupon code from Bask?

ETA: Found it...PLATINUM24


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



AyannaDivine said:


> @Froreal3 yeah Sage isn't having an online BF sale. Thats why I decided to only order from Darcy's this year. I don't have the patients to wait until Monday PLUS they don't carry the Cocoa Whip.



Yeah that's exactly why I decided against it.

ETA: I'm kinda scared about getting hooked on one of these lines. I'm used to buying cheap at the BSS.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Keshieshimmer said:


> But the sale is tomorrow...maybe the items in question will reappear.



Good point, maybe it's a typo on her home page.



EnExitStageLeft said:


> ......So I'm on darcy's site Righ' Na' and this Cocoa Bean Curl Whip is CALLING MY NAME! I seriously am just about to order, I'm so afraid I'm going to miss out I can't think straight .





AyannaDivine said:


> ^^^I DONT SEE NO DOG'GON COCOA WHIP!!! WHERE IS IT???
> 
> Ok, sorry for e-yelling, but I've been refreshing the page for an hour to see if its on the website yet and I don't see it.
> 
> ------NEVERMIND



I couldn't find it on the site at first either.  It's not showing up through search.  I had a sample a while back and I loved it.  Guess I'll order from her site cause I'm sure no one else has it yet.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that both the 8oz and 16oz of the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner are the same price, at $12.00? Mistake?


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



prettyinpurple said:


> Good point, maybe it's a typo on her home page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I see it..it is the last item on the page under "moisturize".


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Froreal3 I noticed that too!


----------



## Ltown (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Shescent 30% offer is open now, discount don't help with shipping.


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

***awaits patiently for Sage's re-stock of Qhem*** 

That said, this thread has made me consider buying some other product lines, specifically Silk Dreams and Claudie.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Froreal3 said:


> You're gonna wait till Monday? I'm too impatient. If I wasn't so darn busy tomorrow, I would stop by there and have a looksie.
> 
> Originally Posted by **Frisky**
> 
> ...



I completely forgot Sage's doesn't start until Monday , I'm all premature.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

My Darcy's cart is ready to go...3 16 oz pumpkin condish's and 1 cocoa bean whip.


----------



## tiffal1922 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Am I the only one who cant put  the items in my cart on BASK's website?


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Froreal3 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that both the 8oz and 160z of the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner are the same price, at $12.00? Mistake?



I came in here to post this  
I dont think its a mistake, a few years ago she gave away the Curl Styling Cream for FREE!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



tiffal1922 said:


> Am I the only one who cant put  the items in my cart on BASK's website?



Nope, theres no buy/add to cart button.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



AyannaDivine said:


> I came in here to post this
> I dont think its a mistake, a few years ago she gave away the Curl Styling Cream for FREE!


 
That's good to hear.  I was in here plotting on how I could get it @ $12 before it was switched to the correct price.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Philippians413 said:


> That's good to hear.  I was in here plotting on how I could get it @ $12 before it was switched to the correct price.



^THIS!


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



tiffal1922 said:


> Am I the only one who cant put  the items in my cart on BASK's website?



I have items in my cart.


----------



## tiffal1922 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

so bask's server is down...


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Just placed my order.
1 Pumpkin Seed Condish
1 Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream
1 Cocoa Bean Hair Whip


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



tiffal1922 said:


> so bask's server is down...



I saw that. I wasn't purchasing, but was just being nosy.   They should extend the sale.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

omg....db site is loading sooo slow


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

tiffal1922  You could try ordering from their etsy page.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/BaskBeauty


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Good night ladies! Happy shopping!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Froreal3 said:


> Just placed my order.
> 1 Pumpkin Seed Condish
> 1 Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream
> 1 Cocoa Bean Hair Whip



Get outta my head! This is exactly what I ordered too!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

OK, I guess I'm going to throw in the towel with Hair Trigger too....she told me that they were having a BF sale, but I don't see nay one word about the sale posted on their website and they haven't sent out an email.  Don't know what gives...maybe they'll pull something out on CST?! Who knows.


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Philippians413 said:


> tiffal1922  You could try ordering from their etsy page.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/BaskBeauty



I didn't even realize they had another site besides their Etsy page. I just placed my order with no problem.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

copped my red raj henna


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Couldn't pass up that $12 for the 16 oz Pumpkin Seed Condish, it's normally $20 (via Sage). Got two of 'em!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I am done.  Darcys and silk dreams.....in and out.   Now gotta get some rest I have to wake up for work in 5 hours!  I just couldnt let you ladies have all the fun.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 23, 2012)

I just finished my Henna Sooq order!!  I can't wait to get my goodies!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Got my DB order in:
1 Cocoa bean smoothing cream
1 Cocoa bean curl whip
2 16oz Pumpkin DC


----------



## Meridian (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I got from Darcy's: 

2- Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream (for my sister)
2- Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Hair Whip (1 for my sister)
1- Pumpkin Seed Curl Moisturizing Conditioner (for me)


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Ok wtf Oyin


----------



## ThickRoot (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Ok, you'll are crashing the BASK site, can't place my order.


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



blackeyes31626 said:


> Ok wtf Oyin



What??....


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



ThickRoot said:


> Ok, you'll are crashing the BASK site, can't place my order.



Yall should order from their Etsy page.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



*Frisky* said:


> What??....



They are taking too freakin long to change these prices to reflect the 20% discount.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hit up Hydroquench, Purabody, SheScentIt, Curly Kinks and My Honey Child.


----------



## tiffal1922 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

lol welp I'm done! 

I ordered from Anderson Soap Company, BASK, and DB....I splurged a little but I figured why not....lmao

BTW Thanks to those who suggested ordering from BASK's etsy 
Nighty-Night!


----------



## kupenda (Nov 23, 2012)

Woo!

Bee Mine- done

Darcy's before the price change- done


----------



## CheLala13 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got my Darcy's. I'm really happy! I love trying out new products, but I think Darcy's may be the right line for me.


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

.........................................


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I got my darcy's order in..........

I got:

2 Cocoa Bean Curl Whip
2 Cocoa Bean Hair and Body Oil

:S I'm reluctantly about to "scan" shescentit. Should I? That was suppose to be my original BF purchase, but the release of a upgrade of my already HG moisturizer (Sweet Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream) changes thangs .


----------



## ThickRoot (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Thanks Frisky, I had no problem with the Bask Etsy site; order placed! Next stop, MyHoneychild or SD can't decide, then KBB.

Then makeup...out of control, smh.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I could not find the discount code box on DB and I panicked lol.  I kept clearing my order then I finally saw that box on the left.

I ordered DB and Brown Butter Beauty.  I'm done, can't wait for my goodies.


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 23, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> i am so getting the red raj!!!!



Ditto! I just purchased a kilogram of it


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



chocolat79 said:


> I'm not getting free shipping on my Shescentit order! And it's over $60.



Is your total 60 before shipping?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Ok....So I got another Tahitian Vanilla Moisture Mist from SheScentIt. I know that was pretty fast, but its really all I wanted. I already have enough DC's to last me the entire year. Not going to lie though....I'm going to be ordering more AO's DC's when my order gets here, *Hoping for a 5 Dollar Coupon


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

copped my oyin. Kinda not sure about Darcy's. the shipping is high


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



chocolat79 said:


> I'm not getting free shipping on my Shescentit order! And it's over $60.



Me neither, I believe she removed that due to the sale so i removed certain items and paid $48.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Kurlee said:


> copped my oyin. Kinda not sure about Darcy's. the shipping is high


 
Darcy's shipping is what always made me order from Sage rather than them directly. My staple from them is the pumpkin seed condish though and they lowered the 16 oz from $20 to $12; so even with the $10.50 I paid in shipping, I'm still getting a deal.


----------



## Meridian (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Philippians413 said:


> Darcy's shipping is what always made me order from Sage rather than them directly. My staple from them is the pumpkin seed condish though and they lowered the 16 oz from $20 to $12; so even with the $10.50 I paid in shipping, I'm still getting a deal.



My shipping was only 6.75.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Shoot! I had DB pumkin seed 16oz in my cart and the price changed to $20. ;o(


----------



## PJaye (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Is there a coupon code for Curly Kinks because the site isn't applying the discount?


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



ms.blue said:


> Me either, I believe she removed that due to the sale so i removed certain items and paid $48.



Oh I see..she changed it from free shipping to a free gift if you order over 60.00.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Meridian said:


> My shipping was only 6.75.


 
I'm guessing you only ordered 1 thing? I ordered 4 and 3 of those were 16 oz's.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



			
				@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=186070" said:
			
		

> PJaye[/URL];17328443]Is there a coupon code for Curly Kinks because the site isn't applying the discount?


 
We want to apologize for the mix up on our website. You will see your discounts once you add the products to your... fb.me/1SCJQLLpr

Saw this on the site.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Meridian said:


> My shipping was only 6.75.



Mine was only $6.95 for two 16 oz PS Condishes, I'm in MI


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



jayjaycurlz said:


> Shoot! I had DB pumkin seed 16oz in my cart and the price changed to $20. ;o(


Same here, I am beyond pissed right now lol.  Oh well, I didn't need it anyway.....but I wanted it


----------



## PJaye (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Philippians413 said:


> We want to apologize for the mix up on our website. You will see your discounts once you add the products to your... fb.me/1SCJQLLpr
> 
> Saw this on the site.


 

Thanks, Philippians413.  I've tried adding, re-adding and refreshing to no avail; the discount just does not come up no matter what I do.  I'm about to skip it and move on to something else.  I appreciate your assistance, though.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Kurlee said:


> copped my oyin. Kinda not sure about Darcy's. the shipping is high





Philippians413 said:


> Darcy's shipping is what always made me order from Sage rather than them directly. My staple from them is the pumpkin seed condish though and they lowered the 16 oz from $20 to $12; so even with the $10.50 I paid in shipping, I'm still getting a deal.





Meridian said:


> My shipping was only 6.75.





jayjaycurlz said:


> Shoot! I had DB pumkin seed 16oz in my cart and the price changed to $20. ;o(


I ordered 4 - 16 oz. Pumpkin Seed Conditioners at $12. Shipping was $6.75. Total order = $42.75.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Pompous Blue said:


> I ordered 4 - 16 oz. Pumpkin Seed Conditioners at $12. Shipping was $6.75. Total order = $42.75.



Wait...I had 3 items (two of them were 8oz and one was 16oz) and my shipping was $8.50. That ain't fair, you made out like a bandit!


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 23, 2012)

Got the 16oz pumpkin condish for $12 and shipping for 6bucks too.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



AyannaDivine said:


> Wait...I had 3 items (two of them were 8oz and one was 16oz) and my shipping was $8.50. That ain't fair, *you made out like a bandit!*


AyannaDivine I agree! When Froreal3 reported the conditioner was $12 for 16oz, I jumped on that right away!!! I'm in Florida; maybe that accounts for the shipping differences. Where does she ship from?

The pumpkin seed conditioner is my HOLY GRAIL conditioner.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Pompous Blue said:


> I ordered 4 - 16 oz. Pumpkin Seed Conditioners at $12. Shipping was $6.75. Total order = $42.75.


 
Well now I just feel robbed lol. I'm in MD so maybe that was the difference.


----------



## Meridian (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Philippians413 said:


> I'm guessing you only ordered 1 thing? I ordered 4 and 3 of those were 16 oz's.



Nope. I ordered 5 items. 4 were 8oz and 1 was 16oz.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



ShyIntellect said:


> Couldn't pass up that $12 for the 16 oz Pumpkin Seed Condish, it's normally $20 (via Sage). Got two of 'em!



It's also $12 on DB site. Does anyone know if Oyin has a BF sale? Can't found the discount code


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Meridian said:


> Nope. I ordered 5 items. 4 were 8oz and 1 was 16oz.


 
Well dang lol! Do you live down the street from her? No fair!


----------



## Meridian (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Philippians413 said:


> Well dang lol! Do you live down the street from her? No fair!



Actually, I have no idea where she's located.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



**SaSSy** said:


> It's also $12 on DB site. Does anyone know if Oyin has a BF sale? Can't found the discount code



**SaSSy** - 

*Oyin Handmade*
Sale Date: Nov 23-26
Sale Details: 20% OFF +Free Shippping on $60 using ‘ThisBlackFriday’ ($10 OFF using ‘BLFI’ on International Orders)
Featured Product: Whipped Pudding *[+]*


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Anyone else having problems with that MyHoneychild discount code. And why doesn't she take Paypal

I swear, they are always the worst when it comes to doing things right!


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Strillaniah conditioner (2) - shipping was flat rate.

Darcys - (2) Banana Brulee Conditioner, Cocoa whip and smoothing cream.....my shipping was $11.95.....GOSH!!!


----------



## An_gell (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I wonder what's up wit da hydroqenchsystem site at checkout?? Every time I click the pay method it takes me to a blank screen...smh!! Oh, well guess that means I didn't need it anyway.


----------



## LadyPBC (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I am so overwhelmed!  What is the deal with Qhemet Biologics?  I just want the detangling ghee.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Am i late with darcys? I dont know the discount code


----------



## coolhandlulu (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

For those of you who want to try something different , go to etsy.com and type in black Friday.   Siamese twists is having 30% off sale.  Nice items for ayurvedic lovers.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

How fast does Oyin deliver products?  I read an older thread that said its pretty slow.  How slow? Is it better now?


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

KBB is tempting me. lol



CurlyCoilycourt said:


> Am i late with darcys? I dont know the discount code



thankyou


----------



## Meridian (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



CurlyCoilycourt said:


> Am i late with darcys? I dont know the discount code



It's "thankyou".


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



**SaSSy** said:


> Anyone else having problems with that MyHoneychild discount code. And why doesn't she take Paypal
> 
> I swear, they are always the worst when it comes to doing things right!


**SaSSy** It worked for me. Showed up on my receipt as *MYBF $-0.00*


----------



## coolhandlulu (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

poison apple apothecary is having a 50 percent off sale on etsy.  basically for skin, not hair.  i like their foaming sugar scrubs.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



virtuenow said:


> How fast does Oyin deliver products?  I read an older thread that said its pretty slow.  How slow? Is it better now?



My stuff has always shipped in a day or two.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Does anyone know what's the policy if forget to add your discount code? Do they refund you, cancel the order and start over, etc?




Pompous Blue said:


> **SaSSy** It worked for me. Showed up on my receipt as *MYBF $-0.00*



Pompous Blue Did you use paypal or the credit card option?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



**SaSSy** said:


> Does anyone know what's the policy if forget to add your discount code? Do they refund you, cancel the order and start over, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> @Pompous Blue Did you use paypal or the credit card option?



**SaSSy**
She is very hard-nose about not letting you use the discount if you forgot to add the code at check-out. Also, I see she says you can't cancel your order or change it after you've checked-out.


> In the Coupon/Gift Certificate box when checking out, you must enter MYBF for this order to be valid.
> ( This will appear on your check out order ) No exceptions . Once order  has been placed the order cannot be canceled nor changed. No other offer  can be added .


That's why I'm glad I saw the coupon acknowledged on my receipt, 'cause for the last 2 years, she would have these B1G1 free BF sales and until you got your products, you didn't know if your order went through for B1G1. The coupon code was always placed in the "comments" box, so there was no confirmation that the code went through.

And I only saw an option to use my credit card.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2012)

AyannaDivine said:


> Get outta my head! This is exactly what I ordered too!



AyannaDivine

You know what they say about great minds.   Oh and I bet you got the 16oz pumpkin.  They apparently upped it to the right price too!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2012)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Shoot! I had DB pumkin seed 16oz in my cart and the price changed to $20. ;o(



Dang! That's what I thought would eventually happen.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShyIntellect said:


> Mine was only $6.95 for two 16 oz PS Condishes, I'm in MI



Same here. I'm in GA. Paid $6.75 for three items... two 8oz and one 16oz. Didn't seem exorbitant to me. She must be somewhere in the Southeast.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Pompous Blue said:


> I ordered 4 - 16 oz. Pumpkin Seed Conditioners at $12. Shipping was $6.75. Total order = $42.75.



really? mine came up as 10.50


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 23, 2012)

Man i almost has that $12 16 oz pumpkin seed condish in the bag!!! The price literally changed while i was going through the checkout process! It's just as well tho cuz i shole did not need to make that purchase!  Must be the universes' way of saving me from myself lol


----------



## Imoan (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Does anyone know if *Naturalsis72 * on Etsy is having a sale? She has Charmeuse Oversized Satin Bonnet that I want.. Thanks


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

so I got 3 Pumpkin 16 oz @ 12.00 each is she going to honor that?  Was it a mistake or on purpose?


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



coyacoy said:


> Man i almost has that $12 16 oz pumpkin seed condish in the bag!!! The price literally changed while i was going through the checkout process! It's just as well tho cuz i shole did not need to make that purchase!  Must be the universes' way of saving me from myself lol




Same here. I wasn't planning on getting anything, but couldn't resist the 16 oz at $12. For whatever reason, I decided to go look at the Curl Bean Whip and when I went back to my cart it was back at $20. I just cleared the cart and left. The universe was telling me something so I listened .


----------



## Phoenix14 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Are curlformers on sale anywhere?


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Froreal3 said:


> Same here. I'm in GA. Paid $6.75 for three items... two 8oz and one 16oz. Didn't seem exorbitant to me. She must be somewhere in the Southeast.



She is in Marietta.



SouthernStunner said:


> so I got 3 Pumpkin 16 oz @ 12.00 each is she going to honor that?  Was it a mistake or on purpose?



I wonder about that too. Pretty sure that it was a mistake. I stupidly went to sleep haha. I thought that I set my alarm but my body didn't listen.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 23, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Same here. I wasn't planning on getting anything, but couldn't resist the 16 oz at $12. For whatever reason, I decided to go look at the Curl Bean Whip and when I went back to my cart it was back at $20. I just cleared the cart and left. The universe was telling me something so I listened .



Same here lol! I went back to take off the cocoa bean lotion cuz shipping was looking ugh.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Phoenix14 said:


> Are curlformers on sale anywhere?



Phoenix14
20% OFF
Coupon Code: 555361
Sally Beauty Supply: 20% off entire purchase for Beauty Club Members only. Valid 11/1/12 through 11/30/12.

There is another code in here somewhere.


----------



## Lita (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

IDareT'sHair Do you know if bear fruit is having a sale? Thanks!


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I got my orders in for Silk Dreams, Soultanicals, CCsNaturals, and Curly Kinks. Once Claudie pulls out the Kahve line, I'll be done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Lita 

I don't know?  

They had alot of $6, 7, 8 items when I just happened to look on their Site, so I picked up x2 of the Espresso Hair Cremes on the cheap.

I haven't purchased from them in a while. Not sure of any Sale tho'.  *sorry*


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I just ordered from Shescenit-2 of their new moisturizing conditioner, the okra reconstructor, a hair butter (don't really remember) and I ordered from bask-my first order from them-i got the y.a.m conditioner, honey &silk and java & honey.  I think I'm not going to buy my beloved qhemet from sage since I want to try the bask products w/o comparison.


----------



## ThickRoot (Nov 23, 2012)

I hauled on Bask and did an impulse purchase of My Honeychild. 

Now, I'm trying to see what Hair Trigger's gonna do and I'm still on the fence with KBB. 

If the Cyber Monday sale for NYX cosmetics is right I'm hitting them up then I think I'm done...until Christmas lol, lol.


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Philippians413 said:


> Well now I just feel robbed lol. I'm in MD so maybe that was the difference.



I am in MD and I paid 6.95 for 2 items. The calculations for her shipping seems all kinds of random hahaha


----------



## kupenda (Nov 23, 2012)

Ladies! So last night I was in such a hurry to get my orders in that I typed in the wrong email address. And then I got a text message from a person who got all my shipping and paypal info sent to his email account! He was really cool about it, but I felt like a loser. Who messes up their own email?! He was like "why would your hair need milk? Your hair is gonna be really well conditioned!" He had me dying! But he forwarded all my info and is on the lookout for anything else


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

***50%*** On All Blended Hairitage Products on ETSY

Until Midnight tonight 11/23.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 23, 2012)

kupenda said:
			
		

> Ladies! So last night I was in such a hurry to get my orders in that I typed in the wrong email address. And then I got a text message from a person who got all my shipping and paypal info sent to his email account! He was really cool about it, but I felt like a loser. Who messes up their own email?! He was like "why would your hair need milk? Your hair is gonna be really well conditioned!" He had me dying! But he forwarded all my info and is on the lookout for anything else



That's something I would do but I think most would just ignore it.  I probably triple checked my shipping info.  Glad it worked out for you 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## polished07 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Ok Im a recovering PJ but I was tempted to try DB yall talk so highly of her lol! I need something for twists and moisture Im happy using Giovanni direct products to wash/condition and cheapie condishs to cowash. I got the AVOCADO HONEY TWIST CREAM and the COCO BEAN MOISTURIZING CREAM, Im fighting myself bc I really want to reup on KBB deep conditioner my 4B hair loved that ish! Thanks for all the codes and info ladies I cant wait to twist up my hair


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Coupon Name :: blackfriday
Coupon Amount :: $70.00
Start Date :: 11/23/2012
End Date :: 11/26/2012

The link about RPGShow Black Friday Wigs: http://www.rpgshow.com/black-friday-flash-sale-c-172.html


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I sent an email to DB last night. How long is her responding time to emails? I want to change something before it's shipped, is she accommodating in regards to matter like this?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 23, 2012)

kupenda said:
			
		

> Ladies! So last night I was in such a hurry to get my orders in that I typed in the wrong email address. And then I got a text message from a person who got all my shipping and paypal info sent to his email account! He was really cool about it, but I felt like a loser. Who messes up their own email?! He was like "why would your hair need milk? Your hair is gonna be really well conditioned!" He had me dying! But he forwarded all my info and is on the lookout for anything else



Wow, that's very rare, you might have found a new friend lol


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Is curly kinks sales over already?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

@**SaSSy**

I wish I could help you out with that question. 

I don't think I've ever tried directly to change an order with DB. However, she does have excellent CS (so keep us posted).

I normally purchase my DB from other Houses that carry the line. *Sorry I couldn't answer that* but I'm curious in finding out.

Keep us posted on the response. Thanks


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

DAG i wish I wouldve bought the 160z DB pumpkin seed condish. I got the 8oz. Never tried it but it sounds like a hit. WISH i wouldve gotten BASK y.A.M. TOO. ;-(


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

FOUND.....


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

misikko.com

$35 off $135 or more

code:misikko

i bought the Hana titanium flat iron


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



*Frisky* said:


> Is your total 60 before shipping?



......................


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 23, 2012)

As anyone tried ambrosia hair products, any reviews?


----------



## Ltown (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Target in my area MD has Miss Jessie buy one get one free check your out.


----------



## Imoan (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence
Black Friday Sale!
30%OFF*
with coupon code:  Thanks2012

November 23rd - November 26th

$5 flat rate shipping on all Domestic orders


I gotta say I like the shipping price how come other vendors don't offer this??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

@Imoan

Somebody asked about Kyra's? I can't remember "who?" 

But I hope they check back in this thread. SMH

Thanks for Posting

@Vonnieluvs08 @Lita ????? *i wish i could remember*  Nice Sale & Great Shipping.

She has really good CS too.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 23, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Wow, that's very rare, you might have found a new friend lol



I did! He's really funny and he's been sending all my emails as they come to him


----------



## Z-kitty (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I went straight ham on KBN and original moxie with full product lines. I'm about to cancel my beemine order since I'm still on the quest to find something better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

*20%* Hydratherma Naturals through Cyber Monday

*25%* Jamaicanoils.com through Cyber Monday


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



kupenda said:


> I did! He's really funny and he's been sending all my emails as they come to him



Awwwwww. Are you thinking what I'm thinking??  

Hey, you never know!


----------



## SimJam (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Brownie518 did claudie say when exactly she was gonna introduce the Khave line? and what products like stylers, LI DCs ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Brown Butter Beauty

*25%* off BLACKFRIDAY


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ltown said:
			
		

> Target in my area MD has Miss Jessie buy one get one free check your out.



Mine too!  But all Targets are honoring the sale...


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

*Hatsome.com* - Satin lined hats that fit your style.

Black Friday sale up to 35% off.

*
Paylessbeauty.com* - 25% off site-wide. Coupon code - *Black Friday*
Sale ends Tuesday, Nov 27, 2012. Free shipping over $25
They sell several hair product lines and have super-fast shipping.


----------



## Lita (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



SimJam said:


> Brownie518 did claudie say when exactly she was gonna introduce the Khave line? and what products like stylers, LI DCs ?



I've been waiting on that Khava line for the longest..


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Not sure if this was posted already...

*Hair Trigger:
*
Expires 11/23/12

Save: 
25% off purchases of $65 or more-USE COUPON CODE BLKF25
15% off purchases of  $35 or more-USE COUPON CODE BLKF15
10% off purchases of $15 or more-USE COUPON CODE BLKF10

BOGO-BUY ONE GET ONE FREE ON ALL NATURAL FRAGRANCE SCENT OPTIONS UNTIL 3 PM (NO COUPON NEEDED)

FREE UPGRADE TO EXPEDITED SHIPPING FOR ALL ORDERS OVER $50


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Why was this moved to Off Topic? Or am I going crazy and it was always in Off Topic?


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Mod Cloth : 50% off select items (ends tonight i believe)

Forever 21: 50% off sale items, ends 11/25


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 23, 2012)

Couldn't pass up on myhoneychild's sale....BOGO is all good


----------



## bizybee316 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Express clothing...50% off everythang...


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I work at Macy's. I worked from Midnight til 10am.

Boot sale is awesome! 20% off on all boots. They are also having a morning special where about 6 pair of boots that are usually $50 were only $20. They also had some Style & Co Boots on sale for $30. Also Ralph Lauren Polo is selling $20 pillows for $7. Yes, I bought all of this on my shift.


----------



## polished07 (Nov 23, 2012)

coyacoy said:
			
		

> Couldn't pass up on myhoneychild's sale....BOGO is all good



Did the code work for you?


----------



## polished07 (Nov 23, 2012)

The My Honeychild code is saying bogo but the total isn't reflecting that did anybody else have trouble am I too late?


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I posted lots of discounts in the Fashion forum in this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=602181


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah it won't show until the very end but as long as accepts it after you type it in you're good.....you won't see the +1 in your cart but the code will say bogo at the very end. I don't know why they insist on doing it like this.....so much confusion last year and the year before you would think they would have changed the process. polished07


----------



## Meridian (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Lita said:


> I've been waiting on that Khava line for the longest..



From the site:

*Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Kahve Hair Care will debut on Friday November 23, 2012 at 11:00 p.m. est.*


----------



## PJaye (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



VinDieselsWifey said:


> misikko.com
> 
> $35 off $135 or more
> 
> ...


 

This is exactly what I wanted! *rocks back and forth in distress because I've reached my limit*


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Save 25% on all Aubrey Organics products plus get free shipping on all orders over $25. Now through 11:59pm on 11/25.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

@ShyIntellect

No, it wasn't always in Off Topic! It was in the Vendor Forum.

I wonder why it was moved, because I certainly didn't "request" that?????????erplexed

I didn't know a Thread could be moved w/o the OP requesting it?

Kindheart


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Ladies, what's good from My Honey Child? Some of her Deep conditioners sound good, particularly the Molasses one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

@LaToya28

I liked the:

Molasses
Olive You
Papaya Hair Paste
Honey Horsetail Reconstructor
So Deep

Most of them are good.

*i'm still trippin' about this thread being moved*....  I never even come to OT.

And why is this Thread Suddenly "Off Topic"?


----------



## missyanne (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

LaToya28..............which supplier


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 23, 2012)

Supergirl.....I was trying to place an order and use the 'PINK15' code (my cart total was $60.99) but I am receiving an error message saying the code is no longer valid.....its just 5:00 here now and the sale codes are still listed on the homepage....is this a glitch or has the sale ended? Thx


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 23, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Supergirl.....I was trying to place an order and use the 'PINK15' code (my cart total was $60.99) but I am receiving an error message saying the code is no longer valid.....its just 5:00 here now and the sale codes are still listed on the homepage....is this a glitch or has the sale ended? Thx



Oops sorry...user error...I figured it out....my total was including shipping


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



kupenda said:


> Ladies! So last night I was in such a hurry to get my orders in that I typed in the wrong email address. And then I got a text message from a person who got all my shipping and paypal info sent to his email account! He was really cool about it, but I felt like a loser. Who messes up their own email?! He was like "why would your hair need milk? Your hair is gonna be really well conditioned!" He had me dying! But he forwarded all my info and is on the lookout for anything else



Wow, that is scary! Change all your info now. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



missyanne said:


> LaToya28..............which supplier



missyanne MyHoneyChild


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaToya28
> 
> 
> *i'm still trippin' about this thread being moved*....  I never even come to OT.
> ...



I'm wondering the same thing. I couldn't find it in the vendors and sellers forum. I had to search the forum to find it. lol


----------



## Lita (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Meridian said:


> From the site:
> 
> *Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Kahve Hair Care will debut on Friday November 23, 2012 at 11:00 p.m. est.*



Cant wait...I hope she still has a  discount code.


----------



## Lita (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Does uncle funky have a sale?


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey hey now...just grabbed from SD :
2 destination hydration
16 oz vanilla silk
16 oz chocolate bliss
2 go moist
1 whip my hair
1 mocha fusion

Between this, myhoneychild purchase, henna sooq and Curlmart I think I am set for all of 2013 !!


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 23, 2012)

Lita said:


> Cant wait...I hope she still has a  discount code.



AwwwSuki nah ....new claudie's products you say?  I think I dunn spoke too soon....maybe just one more purchase that is "to: me, from: me, love, me" and then I am forreal done!!


----------



## polished07 (Nov 23, 2012)

I gave up I bought some more vitamins though I think I'm gonna take the plunge and on that AO I need to get some for my teen who's transitioning


----------



## polished07 (Nov 23, 2012)

LaToya28 said:
			
		

> Save 25% on all Aubrey Organics products plus get free shipping on all orders over $25. Now through 11:59pm on 11/25.



Thanks so much just got my babies some stuff for their hair too might as well take advantage of not having to use amazon and get free shipping ;-) 

I got the GBP rosemary, swimmers shampoo (my preschooler swims 1 time a week) and the white camellia poo and conditioner ;-)


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Oyin shipped my stuff today! They move fast, wish all vendors were prepared for sales like Oyin.



Lita said:


> Does uncle funky have a sale?



What are so special about Uncle Funky's products? Everyone wants them to have a sale, and I've never used their products a day in my life.


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



**SaSSy** said:


> Oyin shipped my stuff today! They move fast, wish all vendors were prepared for sales like Oyin.
> 
> 
> 
> What are so special about Uncle Funky's products? Everyone wants them to have a sale, and I've never used their products a day in my life.




Girl some people swear by their products but I am not impressed at all. My hair really doesn't like that Curly Magic stuff and I hate that I spent that much on it.


----------



## daviine (Nov 23, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:
			
		

> Oyin shipped my stuff today! They move fast, wish all vendors were prepared for sales like Oyin.
> 
> What are so special about Uncle Funky's products? Everyone wants them to have a sale, and I've never used their products a day in my life.



I just can't get interested in any product with  "Uncle Funky's" in the name. Not even a little bit.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



IDareT'sHair said:


> *i'm still trippin' about this thread being moved*....  I never even come to OT.
> 
> And why is this Thread Suddenly "Off Topic"?



 Why is this thread here?  It's all about hair and products.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2012)

daviine said:


> I just can't get interested in any product with  "Uncle Funky's" in the name. Not even a little bit.



Thought I was the only one.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Bask:
2 Silk and Honey Lattes

CoilyHeadChick:
Ultimate Hair Treat 
Hair Perfection

Curl Junkie:
2 Argan and Olive Daily Hair Conditioners.  (I ran out a few months ago and finally decided to re-buy after finishing my smoothing lotion last week)
Curl Rehab in Strawberry

UFD: 
Curly Magic (I get it on the ground)

I didn't do so bad this year.  I usually do damage at Oyin, Qhemets, and Jessie's Curl, but I have grown out of those products.  I'm not interested in twist outs or anything like that.  I just need to accept the fact that I'm a wash and goer and stop buying those damn hair butters that I end up hating and can only use in my daughter's hair.  Her hair loves butters and I have A TON sitting around.


----------



## Lita (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

I just checked the Claudies the khava line will debute saturday 24th at 11pm..


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



daviine said:


> I just can't get interested in any product with  "Uncle Funky's" in the name. Not even a little bit.



It's okay.

I can't get into products with the weird spellings like Hairitage or Njoi.  The Vedas and Shescentit kinda bother me.  Hairitage really really bothers me for some reason 

I'm sure there are others cause I'm weird like that.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 24, 2012)

AHeadOfCoils said:
			
		

> Bask:
> 2 Silk and Honey Lattes
> 
> CoilyHeadChick:
> ...



You sound like me. I loooove the idea of a butter, I'm drawn to them like a bee to honey....but I barely use them! I really have to fight to not buy a ton of butters and heavy moisturizers because I don't use them much.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

*VITACOST.COM*


Cyber Sale: Offer cannot be applied to previous orders and is not valid through affiliate and/or rebate channels. *Use promo code SAVEBIG*. While supplies last. No rain checks allowed. Discount does not apply to shipping or taxes. Promotional discount applies to purchases up to US$1,000.

Free Shipping: Offer cannot be applied to previous orders. No rain checks allowed. No promo code required. Discount to be applied to your order at time of purchase. Total order amount must be greater than $49 before any applicable taxes are added. Free standard shipping applies to the 48 contiguous United States only and does not include Alaska, Hawaii, U.S. territories, International or APO/FPO addresses.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Allandra, Why is this in off topic but other hair sales are in the hair forum area?


----------



## ceecy29 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Meridian said:


> ceecy29
> 
> Naturelle Grow's BF sale has already started. It's 25% off!



Thanks Meridian I purchased the slippery elm and marshmallow root conditioner yesterday and already got a shipping notification. Super awesome!!!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



**SaSSy** said:


> I sent an email to DB last night. How long is her responding time to emails? I want to change something before it's shipped, is she accommodating in regards to matter like this?



Normally she's super quick, like 1-2 days quick to respond. Considering its black friday I'd give her a few days to respond, I know she has a brick and mortar store now, maybe you can call the store and see if they can help you. Or message her on facebook. Just a few ideas.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



bizybee316 said:


> Express clothing...50% off everythang...



WHHHHHAAAATTTT! I MISSED IT!


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Hmmmm :scratchch

I didn't move it. I guess one of the other mods did. Maybe they thought it was a general black Friday thread and not specific to hair care vendors.


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 24, 2012)

Camille rose naturals cyber Monday sale

30% off Entire purchase
Coupon code : CRN
Sales starts NOW

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*

Gilt groupe. Discount designer items extra 50% off with gilt50. This is not a subscription site.
My reference link: http://www.gilt.com/invite/schizoteddy


----------



## SaNyjh (Nov 24, 2012)

Went ahead and took advantage of Folica's $25 off of purchases $75 and over. Got a Sedu 1" flat iron for $50


----------



## Lita (Nov 24, 2012)

This thread moves around..lol..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

erplexedWell, I'm glad it's back. @Lita

Anyway, that Camille Rose Sale sounds great. I've been wanting that Pomade and maybe the Cranberry Lotion @Ogoma

I'll have to think on it.

lovelycurls Thanks for posting that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

Koils By Nature Extended their Sale through Cyber Monday 25% 

$5 Flat Rate over Fiddy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Ladies for Sticking with this Thread throughout Black Friday & Cyber Monday.

Keep the Sales coming!

Will start one for Christmas/New Year and will start it here in the Hair Forum (instead of Vendor Forum).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2012)

SaNyjh said:


> Went ahead and took advantage of Folica's $25 off of purchases $75 and over. Got a Sedu 1" flat iron for $50



I got this also...i dont even know why bc I just got the maxiglide lol. I will conpare the two but I had to take advantage of the price.

ETA- I also got the hair trigger pound cake scent


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 24, 2012)

*Shea Radiance*





https://www.shearadiance.com/


----------



## Lita (Nov 24, 2012)

Kizura Beauty On Etsy 25% off Code-THANKS2012

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## femmedusiecle (Nov 24, 2012)

Is Naturelle Grow's sale 25% or 10%?


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 24, 2012)

femmedusiecle said:


> Is Naturelle Grow's sale 25% or 10%?



I think the 25% was for black friday only. It maybe back to that on cyber monday but I don't know.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 24, 2012)

Hairfinity 25% off
Code: BFriday12
EXP:11/27


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 24, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> I got this also...i dont even know why bc I just got the maxiglide lol. I will conpare the two but I had to take advantage of the price.
> 
> ETA- I also got the hair trigger pound cake scent



Was this the Sedu Revolution for $50!?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chesleeb (Nov 24, 2012)

naturaleehaircare.com 20-25% thru cyber Monday I went crazy purchased:Olive & Jojoba Buttercream 25% OFF,Cupuacu & Hemp Moisture Cream,Whipped Soy Leave In 25%OFF,and Mango Vanilla Hair Butter all products are Shea Butter Free so I am so happy!
This will be first time using these products as anyone used these or heard of them? 
Thanks


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 24, 2012)

chesleeb said:


> naturaleehaircare.com 20-25% thru cyber Monday I went crazy purchased:Olive & Jojoba Buttercream 25% OFF,Cupuacu & Hemp Moisture Cream,Whipped Soy Leave In 25%OFF,and Mango Vanilla Hair Butter all products are Shea Butter Free so I am so happy!
> *This will be first time using these products as anyone used these or heard of them*?
> Thanks


Never purchased from her, but youtuber ArkansasBigGirl (I think thats her name) came up with this line. Please give us a review after your goodies come in


----------



## kupenda (Nov 24, 2012)

Rastafarai said:
			
		

> Awwwwww. Are you thinking what I'm thinking??
> 
> Hey, you never know!



That depends...what are you thinking chile?!?!?
Rastafarai


----------



## Lita (Nov 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Claudies Khava line is now listed...


----------



## Lita (Nov 24, 2012)

Sabino is having buy one/get one half


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 25, 2012)

Just placed my order on Sage for Qhem/Camille Rose products. Happy!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 25, 2012)

Rastafarai said:
			
		

> Just placed my order on Sage for Qhem/Camille Rose products. Happy!



Is the 20% off sale going on now?  I need QB, DB and AO GPB?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 25, 2012)

kupenda said:


> That depends...what are you thinking chile?!?!?
> Rastafarai





No clue...

j/k...I hope you've made a good friend _at the least_!


----------



## Rastafarai (Nov 25, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Is the 20% off sale going on now?  I need QB, DB and AO GPB?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes it is. Started at midnight ET...7 mins ago.


----------



## chesleeb (Nov 25, 2012)

AyannaDivine's you know I will. After seeing some of yt reviews i haven't seen anything I wouldn't like. She has a fb page I have asked her many questions and she has answered me love the customer service so far and some of her butters I bought came in 16oz size so I am stocked up for a minute and her shipping wasn't much either.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 25, 2012)

Just placed my Sage order! I got:

Anita Grant Rhassoul Deep Condish Block, 2 lbs
Hair Therapy Wrap Cordless Thermal Turban Heat Wrap
Anita Grant Babassu Amla Shampoo Bar


----------



## kupenda (Nov 25, 2012)

Rastafarai said:
			
		

> No clue...
> 
> j/k...I hope you've made a good friend at the least!



You're silly. He seems...nice


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 25, 2012)

Was in and out of Sage in less than 2 mins. Had that cart locked and loaded from 11pm!

I bought:
Anita Grant Rhassoul clay cubes - Marshmallow (have wanted to try these forever!)
QB AHTB
QB CTDG
B.a.s.k. YAM Nectar Intense Honey Hair Moisturiser (that's a mouthful)


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 25, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Was in and out of Sage in less than 2 mins. Had that cart locked and loaded from 11pm!
> 
> I bought:
> *Anita Grant Rhassoul clay cubes - Marshmallow (have wanted to try these forever!)*
> ...



Hope you like them! I love them so much I had to upgrade from the cubes to the 2 lbs block . I like to mix mine with coconut milk.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 25, 2012)

ShyIntellect

I sure hope so! I am in  with rhassoul clay for conditioning already. If I try these out, and they're better than my homemade mix...I'm definitely getting that 2lb block next yr.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 25, 2012)

ShyIntellect I just purchased the blocks as well. There are literally 3 blocks, so I take it one block per use? or do I split the block? I read some we\here it swells..


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 25, 2012)

I just placed my Sage order!:

QHEMET BIOLOGICS:
2 - Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
2- Aethiopika Hydrate & Twist Butter
1- AOHC

DARCY'S BITANICALS:
Daily Leave-In Conditioner-Vanilla Delight 16 oz

Tropic Island JBCO 8oz
AO GPB

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 25, 2012)

I also just purchased: 

Hot Combs - HS13620 Detangling Styler Comb
                  HS703WW Styling Comb


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 25, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> @ShyIntellect I just purchased the blocks as well. There are literally 3 blocks, so I take it one block per use? or do I split the block? I read some we\here it swells..



@hair4romheaven - 
I use half a block to a block per application (kinda depends on how heavy handed I'm being with the mix), you look like you have more hair than I do though so you may need to use a block to a block and a half. FusionOfCulture's has a really good demo vid for the cubes and she uses a block and a half per application, so maybe seeing her length/thickness will give you a good gauge for your own hair:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJyGvqzROaA


----------



## amber815 (Nov 25, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Was this the Sedu Revolution for $50!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It was the regular Sedu...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 25, 2012)

amber815 said:
			
		

> It was the regular Sedu...



Oh, ok.  You had me sweating for a minute there.  I bought the Revolution several days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 25, 2012)

ShyIntellect said:


> @hair4romheaven -
> I use half a block to a block per application (kinda depends on how heavy handed I'm being with the mix), you look like you have more hair than I do though so you may need to use a block to a block and a half. FusionOfCulture's has a really good demo vid for the cubes and she uses a block and a half per application, so maybe seeing her length/thickness will give you a good gauge for your own hair:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJyGvqzROaA



I hope I don't fall in love with this thing because $15. for 2 or 3 uses 
Thanks for the video. I'm a little heavy handed my self but am learning to do better.lol


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 25, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> I hope I don't fall in love with this thing because $15. for 2 or 3 uses
> Thanks for the video. I'm a little heavy handed my self but am learning to do better.lol



That's why I just went ahead and purchased the huge 2 lb block lol. Def didn't plan to make this expensive product from a UK brand a staple, but this blew my little homemade rhassoul clay mix out of the water. My hair retains moisture better, less frizz and less breakage/SSKs since I started using this product in July. 

Hope all you 1st time ladies like it!


----------



## Kookookiwi (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey Ladies, I'm not seeing the discount on Sage.  Does it come up once you begin to checkout?


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 25, 2012)

Kookookiwi said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm not seeing the discount on Sage.  Does it come up once you begin to checkout?



Its *cyber2012*!


----------



## Kookookiwi (Nov 25, 2012)

AyannaDivine said:


> Its *cyber2012*!


 
Ahh thank you!!  You're the best


----------



## Mahogony7 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



LaToya28 said:


> Save 25% on all Aubrey Organics products plus get free shipping on all orders over $25. Now through 11:59pm on 11/25.



Lank or site pretty please.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Mahogony7 said:


> Lank or site pretty please.



Aubrey Organics 25% sale and free shipping on their main website: http://www.aubrey-organics.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

femmedusiecle said:


> *Is Naturelle Grow's sale 25% or 10%?*


 
@femmedusiecle

Try TWENTYOFF and see if it works

ETA: My Naturelle Grow Shipped


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 25, 2012)

Dang, I thought Sage's cyber sale started on Monday.I almost missed getting some amla heavy cream for my mom.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

Naturally The Store still has $5,10,15 Sale going on:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...7IGYBg&usg=AFQjCNEEkQUqvlEAXgWXXd8ZigwwyfQMJg

Reasonable shipping and Great Customer Service.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 25, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> Aubrey Organics 25% sale and free shipping on their main website: http://www.aubrey-organics.com/



Dang it, I wish this was posted yesterday.  I ordered from sage.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 25, 2012)

I just bought something from Sage. I think I am going to leave this thread until Tuesday. I cannot trust myself anymore .


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 25, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> I just bought something from Sage. I think I am going to leave this thread until Tuesday. I cannot trust myself anymore .



I'm all tapped out of cash so I can be tempted all I want, lol!  I got everything I wanted, mine and DD's staples are on the way!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

Ogoma

You'll be BAAAACCCCKKK  *rubs hands togevver in evil laugh*

We'll be having another Thread for Christmas/New Years Sales.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

***FREE SHIPPING*** Over $25 

+ $19 Complimentary Bottle of Limited Bottle of Monoi Leave-In (Spritz)


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ogoma
> 
> You'll be BAAAACCCCKKK  *rubs hands togevver in evil laugh*
> 
> We'll be having another Thread for Christmas/New Years Sales.....



IDareT'sHair you temptress!! ;-)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

coyacoy

You betta' know it.


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 25, 2012)

Guurrrrrrl i am laughing now but will be crying once i get that amex bill!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

coyacoy

I hear ya' Ms. Coy!  

But just think how long your stash will last you.  

You'll be nicely stocked and can get ready and focus on the Mother's Day or 4th of July Sales....


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



virtuenow said:


> Aubrey Organics 25% sale and free shipping on their main website: http://www.aubrey-organics.com/



Thank you for this vituenow.  I just bought gpb (a staple) and the j.a.y. conditioners.


----------



## Imoan (Nov 25, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Was in and out of Sage in less than 2 mins. Had that cart locked and loaded from 11pm!
> 
> I bought:
> *Anita Grant Rhassoul clay cubes - Marshmallow (have wanted to try these forever!)*
> ...


 
I bought 2 of these 1st time trying them as well. seen a lot of utube vids on them...(Lola Kinkz,FusionofCultures, Kinky Kurly Queen)


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> coyacoy
> 
> I hear ya' Ms. Coy!
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair...lol at you planting the seed about future sales...i love it.   True tho.....and now i won't have to worry about being heavy handed either cuz i am stocked to the hilt!!


----------



## Imoan (Nov 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Naturally The Store still has $5,10,15 Sale going on:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...7IGYBg&usg=AFQjCNEEkQUqvlEAXgWXXd8ZigwwyfQMJg
> 
> Reasonable shipping and Great Customer Service.


 
OMG!!!  STOPPPPPP IT GIRL... wow, never knew about this site, awesome prices...


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 25, 2012)

So DB didn't respond to my email or change my order. They aren't too favorable for me at least in terms of customer service.

Sent from lavish iPhone


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 25, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Was this the Sedu Revolution for $50!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think it was the sedu pro ionic ceramic tourmaline


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

**SaSSy**

I think there is still time.  No worries.  

If I'm mistaken, most of her items is w/in the $12 range with the exception of the DC'er being $20, so that switch should be easy to make.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

@Imoan I had been tearing that little site up. 

And the owner is really nice too.

@coyacoy Yeah, Girl, I'm always 1 "Sale" Ahead.


----------



## kellistarr (Nov 25, 2012)

I just ordered a couple goodies from Camilla Rose Naturals, since she's a small business and had a cool 30% off deal.  I purchased the algae deep conditioning mask and the ultimate hair growth oil.  I picked what I'd actually use.  I feel like I got my Black Friday gratification!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

@kellistarr

I think you'll love CR's Algae Mask. We'll have to compare notes.

Jansyn Moisture Max and SOYlicious conditioners are also very, very good. Only con for me, is that they are 8 ounces.

Moisture Butter is also good.


----------



## Lymegreen (Nov 25, 2012)

I broke down and got the Rhassoul Clay from Sage $20 isn't bad with shipping.  But that's all I'm getting!! lol


----------



## Lita (Nov 25, 2012)

kellistarr said:


> I just ordered a couple goodies from Camilla Rose Naturals, since she's a small business and had a cool 30% off deal.  I purchased the algae deep conditioning mask and the ultimate hair growth oil.  I picked what I'd actually use.  I feel like I got my Black Friday gratification!



kellistarr Camille Rose products are awsome,I have & use the entire line..You'll enjoy..I have a couple of reviews on this site..


----------



## Lita (Nov 25, 2012)

Mad I couldn't get the ginger/berries pomade & oil..By Lavida


----------



## soulglo (Nov 25, 2012)

Lymegreen said:


> I broke down and got the Rhassoul Clay from Sage $20 isn't bad with shipping.  But that's all I'm getting!! lol


 I did too an also got Qhemet's Cocoa Ghee. No Mas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

***25%*** All Butters (even scented Butters) from ButtersNBars

Ends at Midnight tonight

Code = *JUSBUTTER*


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Hmmmph...she need to be offering free shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

@bajandoc86

Ain't that the troof? Girl, I've been talking to her for 2 years about her Shipping.

I love that Extra Conditioning Butter and the Grow My Hair (Peppermint) Butter, but can never reup on it, because of the durn shipping.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok my family just left, so now I can finally concentrate!  Gotta find out if any sales still going on???


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Nov 25, 2012)

Ladies I was able to use the cyber12 code for monday on  sage naturalceuticals just now!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 25, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Ok my family just left, so now I can finally concentrate!  Gotta find out if any sales still going on???



I'm starting with shescentit.com!  Then I'm going to sage...


----------



## Lita (Nov 25, 2012)

Covergirl5906 said:


> Ladies I was able to use the cyber12 code for monday on  sage naturalceuticals just now!



Yep,I just used the code too & it's working..


----------



## daviine (Nov 25, 2012)

Lymegreen said:
			
		

> I broke down and got the Rhassoul Clay from Sage $20 isn't bad with shipping.  But that's all I'm getting!! lol



I want to try it but how many treatments are we getting for 20? I keep staring at the screen. Idk what to do.


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 25, 2012)

Covergirl5906 said:


> Ladies I was able to use the cyber12 code for monday on  sage naturalceuticals just now!



It was working at midnight when I placed my order.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 25, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> It was working at midnight when I placed my order.



Same and mine has already shipped


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 25, 2012)

My sage order has shipped too!!  Super fast processing.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kookookiwi (Nov 25, 2012)

Anyone else having trouble getting QB's AOHC at Sage?  I'm pressing add to cart and it just goes to my cart without adding the product.  Only that product though.  I knew I shouldn't have played around and should have just ordered last night!


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 25, 2012)

Kookookiwi said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting QB's AOHC at Sage?  I'm pressing add to cart and it just goes to my cart without adding the product.  Only that product though.  I knew I shouldn't have played around and should have just ordered last night!



Kookookiwi just tried it, it's not in stock.


----------



## Kookookiwi (Nov 25, 2012)

jamaica68 said:


> @Kookookiwi just tried it, it's not in stock.


 
 I just saw that.  Dangit!  It's getting cold here and I really need something heavy for moisture.  Thank you!


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 25, 2012)

Kookookiwi said:


> I just saw that.  Dangit!  It's getting cold here and I really need something heavy for moisture.  Thank you!



No problem, the Burdock Root Buttercream is good too.


----------



## Kookookiwi (Nov 25, 2012)

jamaica68 said:


> No problem, the Burdock Root Buttercream is good too.


 
Just ordered it.  This is my first time with this online hair care stuff.  Idk how you ladies do it!  I was stressing up until I saw tht confirmation page.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 25, 2012)

Kookookiwi said:


> Just ordered it.  This is my first time with this online hair care stuff.  Idk how you ladies do it!  I was stressing up until I saw tht confirmation page.



Yeah I've been doing this for awhile(7 years) it gets easier.  Next big sale is after Christmas for the things you didn't get for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 25, 2012)

Black Friday Deal / Huetiful Hair Steamer - $95

_1. Order your Holiday Huetiful Hair Steamer for just $95 between Black Friday, November 23rd and Cyber Monday, November 26th. 

2. You will receive your order confirmation, order number, and a one-time unique code that gives you or the recipient of your gift a $116.95 credit that can be used towards the purchase of the Huetiful Hair & Facial Steamer.

3. Beginning December 25th, you can place an order for your Huetiful Hair Steamer using the unique code. Remember, your one-time, unique code will be available for use starting on December 25th and it is transferable to anybody. 
_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

@Always~Wear~Joy

Would you mind please re-posting the Huetiful info again, when I start the Christmas Sales Thread?

Thanks Lady! I'll try to remember to send you a mention.


----------



## Lita (Nov 25, 2012)

jamaica68 said:


> Yeah I've been doing this for awhile(7 years) it gets easier.  Next big sale is after Christmas for the things you didn't get for Thanksgiving.



jamaica68 Yep & I got my Christmas sale-list ready...


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Always~Wear~Joy
> 
> Would you mind please re-posting the Huetiful info again, when I start the Christmas Sales Thread?
> 
> Thanks Lady! I'll try to remember to send you a mention.


 

I will definitely post it there!

I'm going to order the DB Pumpkin seed condish from Sage which I'm so excited to try. The only product I've used by DB is the herbal leave-in which is pretty good.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 25, 2012)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Black Friday Deal / Huetiful Hair Steamer - $95
> 
> _1. Order your Holiday Huetiful Hair Steamer for just $95 between Black Friday, November 23rd and Cyber Monday, November 26th.
> 
> ...


Always~Wear~Joy what website is this?


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 25, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> @Always~Wear~Joy what website is this?


 
Kurlee http://www.behuetiful.com/products/holiday-huetiful-hair-steamer-95


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 25, 2012)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Kurlee http://www.behuetiful.com/products/holiday-huetiful-hair-steamer-95



thanks! i seriously need to hide from this thread!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

Always~Wear~Joy

Thanks for sharing.  Yeah, it will be a nice addition to the Christmas Sales List.

Again, Big Thanks! Great Info!

Kurlee  Girl, Pull up a Chair.  This thread stay hot & poppin' with some great info.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm still deciding whether or not to buy a wax roller .  The pot and stick is MESSY!


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 25, 2012)

Kookookiwi said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting QB's AOHC at Sage?  I'm pressing add to cart and it just goes to my cart without adding the product.  Only that product though.  I knew I shouldn't have played around and should have just ordered last night!



Yea they had 55 of them in stock at midnight when I ordered mine. I figured they would go fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

**20%* Off Everything* at: HAIRSISTERS.COM Until Midnight Cyber Monday

Click on Coupon at Cart (no code necessary) Free Shipping over $49

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...adurl=http://www.hairsisters.com/en/index.php


----------



## LadyPBC (Nov 25, 2012)

Well I was too slow and I missed out on Qhemet's CTDG.  Any suggestions for a substitution that I might find during Cyber Monday?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 25, 2012)

LadyPBC said:
			
		

> Well I was too slow and I missed out on Qhemet's CTDG.  Any suggestions for a substitution that I might find during Cyber Monday?



LadyPBC I'm not sure but I hear Bask is a good duplicate of QB, some say its better.  Check out the Silk & Honey Latte Detangling Hair Milk.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LadyPBC (Nov 25, 2012)

KiWiStyle - do you know the coupon code?
no worries - the site gives the information"thankyou".  Thanks!


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 25, 2012)

Just bought 2 Bask Silk and Honey Latte . I used a small sample of it on very dry hair and it made my hair feel amazing. I had to get some before the sale is over.

She only had the Cucumber Honeydew scent left. I hope it smells nice and light.


----------



## MsDes (Nov 25, 2012)

I went to Target yesterday and bought Miss Jessies cleansing conditioner and regular conditioner both for $17. Can't wait to try em out when I take my micros down.


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just ordered a few things from Sage! Can't wait to try the Rhassoul Clay cubes!


----------



## Lita (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm glad some of the items I ordered was shipped..Yeah.


----------



## thatscuteright (Nov 26, 2012)

Save $5.00 on Priteva Ultra Charge Hair Formula Use code:FALLPRITEVA12

PRITEVA.COM


----------



## ThickRoot (Nov 26, 2012)

Uncle Funky's Daughter

Lita
bronzebomb


For you UFD shoppers there is a sale for Cyber Monday.

20% off your purchase of $35 or more all day Monday online or in the Houston flagship store.

Use code:  funkycybermonday


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 26, 2012)

Lita said:


> @jamaica68 Yep & I got my Christmas sale-list ready...


 
I'm not mad at ya.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 26, 2012)

chocolat79 said:
			
		

> Just ordered a few things from Sage! Can't wait to try the Rhassoul Clay cubes!



I want to buy one of these one day.  There is one that costs over $100 :-o!  Have you tried that one?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2012)

So, Here's what I know this a.m.:

Carol's Daughter 25% + Free Shipping
Bath & Body Works 25%
Visvical Cyber Monday 11% = *CYBM11* until Midnight
FragranceX 20% (Perfumes, etc)
Scentiments 20% (Perfumes, etc)
ButtersNBars 25%


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 26, 2012)

My Oyin ships today...now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## ThickRoot (Nov 26, 2012)

^^^^^^^ I ordered from Oyin last year and had a very good shipping experience with them. They were the first to ship. I think the next day or something. KBB was also fast with shipping.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Nov 26, 2012)

Sage is OOS for most Qhemet products!


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yay! My Oyin came today. Now that was fast. 
I love Oyin!


----------



## SimJam (Nov 26, 2012)

not sure if this was posted before
*
LIQUID GOLD 40% off entire purchase *
code: CYBER


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow ..myhoneychild and sage orders have shipped already!


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 26, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Wow ..myhoneychild and sage orders have shipped already!


 
Businesses that have accounts with the post office can assign your purchase a tracking number but I highly doubt it has been physically shipped already. I don't know about MyHoneyChild but right after I ordered from Sage at midnight Sunday I got an email saying my order had been shipped with the tracking number..hahaha aint no dam way. I just checked the tracking number and my package has not moved. It still says electronic shipping info received on the USPS site.


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 26, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> Businesses that have accounts with the post office can assign your purchase a tracking number but I highly doubt it has been physically shipped already. I don't know about MyHoneyChild but right after I ordered from Sage at midnight Sunday I got an email saying my order had been shipped with the tracking number..hahaha aint no dam way. I just checked the tracking number and my package has not moved. It still says electronic shipping info received on the USPS site.



I realize that - it's impressive still the very short processing time!  Some vendors take several business days even if they have the products stocked/on the shelf.  Knowing Sage though my guess is that it physically shipped out that very next business day (today,lolz) and i will have it in a couple/few days


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 26, 2012)

This is why I's f with Oyin! My stuff came today and I order Friday night


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 26, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> This is why I's f with Oyin! My stuff came today and I order Friday night



Suh-weeeeeeet!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2012)

Bee Mine shipped today. *giddy*


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll be back on Christmas for Hair Trigger and possibly re-ups on BRBC and JBCO.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 26, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:
			
		

> This is why I's f with Oyin! My stuff came today and I order Friday night



That's almost as good as Zappos.com!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 26, 2012)

Got shipping notices for Sage and Cheveux Bonbon. Given past experience, I think Bask will ship shortly. I don't expect to hear from Curly Kinks and PBN anytime soon, which is okay because they were upfront about their shipping times.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 26, 2012)

I received my Bee Mine order today. I ordered some small sizes for when I travel. I like to have my products with me.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 26, 2012)

I wish I could buy up the entire Cheveaux Bon Bon store lol. Don't let me win the lotto no time soon.


----------



## missjones (Nov 26, 2012)

I wish Curlmart was having a cyber Monday sale


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 26, 2012)

Got my Oyin!!! Man, they don't play! I ordered Friday and I'm on the opposite coast.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 26, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> Got shipping notices for Sage and Cheveux Bonbon. Given past experience, I think Bask will ship shortly. I don't expect to hear from Curly Kinks and PBN anytime soon, which is okay because they were upfront about their shipping times.



I got my Curly Kinks from Ma'Mocha Naturals bc they said they ship next business day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2012)

Additional Black Friday Sales:

Liquid Gold
Oyin Handmade
Carol's Daughter

And the Sales Continue........


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 26, 2012)

chocolat79 said:


> Got my Oyin!!! Man, they don't play! I ordered Friday and I'm on the opposite coast.



Mine delivers tomorrow! Ka-razy!!!


----------



## Imoan (Nov 26, 2012)

Holy Smokes Batman!!!!!!!!

I order from Naturalsis72 Esty store on BF, and I got my stuff today, whaaa whaa .. she makes beautiful Charmeuse Oversized Satin Bonnet.  I also rec'd a few shipping notices from other vendors on Etsy and Sage..... ZOOM ZOOM!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2012)

Imoan

You'll hafta' post that Lank for the Bonnet.  Sounds like something I need.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 26, 2012)

Sage has shipped my order and my package is presently in Atlanta's sort facility.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 26, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Sage has shipped my order and my package is presently in Atlanta's sort facility.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Maybe our packages are snuggling together because mine is there too as of 3:30 today hahahaha


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 26, 2012)

*Frisky* said:
			
		

> Maybe our packages are snuggling together because mine is there too as of 3:30 today hahahaha



HaHa!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imoan
> 
> You'll hafta' post that Lank for the Bonnet.  Sounds like something I need.



Here's the etsy store:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/Naturalsis72

I'm looking at bonnets on bonbons cheveux too.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm jealous. I have to wait a few weeks which isn't terrible, I'm just impatient lol. I wanna try the stuff out now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2012)

prettyinpurple

Thank you Ms. Lady!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2012)

Rozlewis said:


> I received my Bee Mine order today. I ordered some small sizes for when I travel. I like to have my products with me.



Girl, I thought you only ordered one thing! Lol Anyway that was crazy fast! Will be looking for your review. Rozlewis

I know Darcy's is gonna take a while. She stated that on her website.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2012)

Deleted double post


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry I'm super late and I don't know if this has been posted, but Anita Grant is 15% off on the website through tomorrow (11/27 British standard time). The code is *I am beautiful.* 

I ordered the Rhassoul Clay cubes (3) and Creamy Cafe Latte Unscented (100g) for $31.00, including shipping.


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't wait to get my stuff from my black Friday sales! I also bought some charcoal soap (among others) from Jarmelia DIY. I love supporting small businesses! *drooling*


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Nov 27, 2012)

did anybody get something from The Pomade Shop? i want the Rosemary one!


----------



## coolhandlulu (Nov 27, 2012)

I did not purchase anything from The Pomade Shop this time, but I have in the past.  I am very impressed with her products.  I've never had much success with sulfur products because I can't stand the smell.  This is one product that is more than tolerable to me.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 27, 2012)

Angelicus said:
			
		

> I can't wait to get my stuff from my black Friday sales! I also bought some charcoal soap (among others) from Jarmelia DIY. I love supporting small businesses! *drooling*



What website is this on?! I love charcoal soap!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 27, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> Girl, I thought you only ordered one thing! Lol Anyway that was crazy fast! Will be looking for your review. Rozlewis
> 
> I know Darcy's is gonna take a while. She stated that on her website.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



Darcy's always take forever.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2012)

@anartist4u2001

I didn't get anything from the Pomade Shop (this time). Her CS is excellent, her product Presentation is very nice too.

I bought one of the Coffee Pomades (Special Edition) and was 'gifted' a Coffee Pomade.

If she happens to have a Christmas Sale  I'd like to pick up a Peppermint Pomade in Vanilla.


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2012)

anartist4u2001 said:


> did anybody get something from The Pomade Shop? i want the Rosemary one!



I didn't this time but most likely will restock around Christmas..I love her pomades & it has worked wonders on my edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Imoan (Nov 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Imoan
> 
> You'll hafta' post that Lank for the Bonnet. Sounds like something I need.


 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Naturalsis72
Her name is Mary, very very nice lady, even sent me a sample of her hair and body butter, and lovely Thank you note...


----------



## Imoan (Nov 27, 2012)

coolhandlulu said:


> I did not purchase anything from The Pomade Shop this time, but I have in the past. I am very impressed with her products. I've never had much success with sulfur products because I can't stand the smell. This is one product that is more than tolerable to me. I highly recommend it.


 

She does offer to make pomade w/o sulfur very nice service, also I agree with Idare, product has VERY nice presentation....


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 27, 2012)

has anybody heard anything from purabody naturals? shipping notifications?


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 27, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> has anybody heard anything from purabody naturals? shipping notifications?


 
Nope. I'm waiting for them too (as well as Darcy's). I'm looking on the site for info about processing time, but I don't see any.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Philippians413 said:
			
		

> Nope. I'm waiting for them too (as well as Darcy's). I'm looking on the site for info about processing time, but I don't see any.



Me too on the Purabody.  Only notifications I got out of 7 purchases are MyhoneyChild, Sedona Lace (makeup brushes) and Hydroquench.


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 27, 2012)

I gotta find a place to store all these products!


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2012)

My Kizuri Beauty came today..I love fast shipping & nice presentations..Products smells lite & herbal..The Dc (very,very creamy) has coco beans ext & it smells like a Hershey bar/looks like frosting...Yum..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 27, 2012)

got my oyin and my coily head chick is on it's way.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 27, 2012)

I havent gotten any shipping notice from nobody yet! I got my maxiglide today though.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 27, 2012)

My Hairveda should be here tomorrow.  I've been missing the vatika frosting smell.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 27, 2012)

Froreal3, I am a product junkie and a sucker for a sale.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry I misspelled my previous post.

Does anyone have a link to where I can buy it online???

Protective Stylin' on y'all.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 27, 2012)

And not a single shipping notification was received today..._le sigh _


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 27, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> has anybody heard anything from purabody naturals? shipping notifications?



Kurlee
In a previous email, she stated the processing time during the BOGO sales is 5-7 business days.


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2012)

I need to order more-

*BASK-Java Bean/honey..Down to last Jar/little left..

*Heritage-Jar of Joe..My hair thrives/loves coffee based priducts in fall/winter..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 28, 2012)

justicefighter1913 said:


> What website is this on?! I love charcoal soap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Sorry that I missed this. I bought it from http://www.etsy.com/people/DIYHaircareProducts


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 28, 2012)

I got my MyHoneyChild products today.  I was thinking I would receive 6 8oz products instead of 3 16 oz products.  I was going to give 3 as gifts.  Oh well can't do that now.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 28, 2012)

Imoan I didn't know she would make the pomades without sulfur!?! I didn't even think to ask! I was so mad because everything sounded sooo good and I can't use sulfur. Wow, you just made my day. Off to the pomade shop to look around again...


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 28, 2012)

Received my order from CurlyHeadChick this morning...according to the tracking info, should be getting my Sage order later today.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 28, 2012)

^^^ same here, my sage order is arriving today.  Im not as excited receiving my sage order because I pretty much stocked up on staples I already have.   I will be getting my henna Sooq order in a few days and I'm super excited!!

ETA: Sage order just arrived.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 28, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> I got my MyHoneyChild products today.  I was thinking I would receive 6 8oz products instead of 3 16 oz products.  I was going to give 3 as gifts.  Oh well can't do that now.



Interesting...that is what i thought as well....also that's how they did it last year


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 28, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> ^^^ same here, my sage order is arriving today.  Im not as excited receiving my sage order because I pretty much stocked up on staples I already have.   I will be getting my henna Sooq order in a few days and I'm super excited!!
> 
> ETA: Sage order just arrived.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oooooo!  Can't wait for my red raj henna from henna sooq!


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 28, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> Received my order from *CurlyHeadChick* this morning...according to the tracking info, should be getting my Sage order later today.



i'm so jealous!


----------



## Imoan (Nov 28, 2012)

Black Friday Sale As Promised!


Hello IPN Family!!!

I would like to extend a 50% off savings on any orders placed this Friday November 30th. Many of you have contacted me regarding this awesome discount; due to the holiday last week I was away and unable to get things set up for the sale. For one day only you will be able to save 50%...YES 50% off your entire order!

No other discounts and/or coupon codes can be used during the sale except Free Shipping on all orders over $50 ( order must total $50 after the discount has been applied).

The website will be up starting at 12:00 a.m. CST on 11-30-2012. The sale will last through 12:00 a.m. 12-1-2012.

This will be a great time to stock up on all of your IPN favorites! Remember all IPN products are family-friendly, hand-made to order, for natural or relaxed hair and 99% organic.


Discount Code to use at check out is "BLACK"

Please contact me at   [email protected] with any questions.


Be Blessed Today And Everyday,

Denise


----------



## Imoan (Nov 28, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> @Imoan I didn't know she would make the pomades without sulfur!?! I didn't even think to ask! I was so mad because everything sounded sooo good and I can't use sulfur. Wow, you just made my day. Off to the pomade shop to look around again...


 

 awwww, yahooooo lol, Yes, I had to ask because everything was looking so nice, and I just can't do sulfur, I break out like I have the chicken pox.. ..  Big THANKS to the ladies that spoke about the pomade shop thats how I found out..


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 28, 2012)

Got my Sage and Ovation orders today :trampolin, making me wanna take these senegalese twists out like *right* now


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 28, 2012)

Ordered HQ on Thurs, received them today!  Now, that's how you ship during a sale! (silly pun not intended...)


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 28, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> i'm so jealous!



hahahahhaha I meant to say CoilyHeadyChick..I thought something was off.

ETA: I got my Sage order a bit ago. Not a peep from Bask or Darcy Botanicals. It's all good. I can be patient.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 28, 2012)

Got my Hydroquench stuff already. I was not expecting that anytime soon.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 28, 2012)

Imoan said:
			
		

> Black Friday Sale As Promised!
> 
> Hello IPN Family!!!
> 
> ...



What's IPN?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ThickRoot (Nov 28, 2012)

I wish I had one package; just one sigh. You ladies are getting stuff nothing yet for me. I didn't order from Oyin this year, but last year I ordered my stuff Black Friday and had my products on Monday -- miss that. Waiting on:

Bask
MyHoneychild
Hair Trigger
BH Cosmetics
ELF Cosmetics
Makeup Mania


----------



## ThickRoot (Nov 28, 2012)

KBB is having a 12 hour flash sale today, 11/28, 9a-9p. 

25% off everything
Use code:  FLASH

I may have to order KBB keeps dangling temptation in front of me even though I resisted on bf. NARS, did the same thing yesterday, smh.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 28, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> I got my MyHoneyChild products today.  I was thinking I would receive 6 8oz products instead of 3 16 oz products.  I was going to give 3 as gifts.  Oh well can't do that now.



I got my mhc today and had 2 16oz instead of 4 8oz...think I'm gonna contact them because I was planning to gift a set as well.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 28, 2012)

Pokahontas said:


> What's IPN?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It's Perfectly Natural


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 28, 2012)

Pokahontas said:


> What's IPN?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i want to know too 

Just researched IPN Ya'll keep putting me on to stuff I want to try.


----------



## Meridian (Nov 28, 2012)

IronButterfly said:
			
		

> Ordered HQ on Thurs, received them today!  Now, that's how you ship during a sale! (silly pun not intended...)



I ordered from her on 11/19. Got an email from her wanting to verify my zipcode yesterday, but no shipping notice.

My Sage order has processed through the same facility twice.


----------



## daviine (Nov 28, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> I got my MyHoneyChild products today.  I was thinking I would receive 6 8oz products instead of 3 16 oz products.  I was going to give 3 as gifts.  Oh well can't do that now.



gorgeoushair That sucks. They should have called you. You should call or email them and let them know. Even if they don't offer to fix it, hopefully they'll learn not to make assumptions and to contact customers before making substitutions.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 28, 2012)

coyacoy said:
			
		

> Oooooo!  Can't wait for my red raj henna from henna sooq!



Will you henna this weekend too?!  What is the difference in the red raj and the Jamila Hennas??  I may try the red raj one day but I bought 2 500g packs so I have enough to last well over six months, lol! Tracking says my package has been in Maryland since yesterday so maybe I'll get it tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ThickRoot (Nov 28, 2012)

Spoke too soon...just got my My Honeychild order. Yaaayy! Oh, btw I got all 8oz, not the 16 oz that some of you received. Wonder why some of us got the 8 and others 16.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 28, 2012)

Kurlee said:
			
		

> i want to know too
> 
> Just researched IPN Ya'll keep putting me on to stuff I want to try.



Do you have a link? I'm searching but can't find much, just an etsy vendor that says nothing for sale at this time. I just want to window shop first.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> hahahahhaha I meant to say CoilyHeadyChick..I thought something was off.
> 
> ETA: I got my Sage order a bit ago. Not a peep from Bask or Darcy Botanicals. It's all good. I can be patient.



when did you place your sage order?
I ordered on Sunday and my stuff is still in Atlanta.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 28, 2012)

My Hydroquench came in today!  She even shipped a little surprise for me.  About to DC with my Go Deep right nah!

Can't wait to seal with the Pineapple Coconut Lime Oil.  It smells so good.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 28, 2012)

Got my Hairveda today. Fast shipping AND a 20% off coupon, now that's how you do it!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2012)

Got my Bee Mine today! I'm about to wash and dc real quick right nah!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF

ETA: So I was too lazy/tired to wash and DC. I did try a little bit of the Luscious Balanced Moisturizer on dirty hair. Consistency is good...nice and creamy, smell is "meh" for me (not heavenly and not bad). I will shampoo on Sunday (wash day) and see how these babies really work.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Darcy's always take forever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Good to know. If I like her stuff, I'll probably just order it from Sage. I also see she has a retailer in a mall nearby so...


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 28, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> Got my Hairveda today. Fast shipping AND a 20% off coupon, now that's how you do it!



Really??? Didn't order from them this time cus of their slow shipping!  I hope they keep this up.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 28, 2012)

Got a shipping notice from artfire for my hydroquench order! 

ETA- oh and from hair trigger


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 28, 2012)

lovelycurls said:


> Really??? Didn't order from them this time cus of their slow shipping! I hope they keep this up.


 
Yup. She even called me beautiful...it was a generic message, but still lol. She knows how to get my money.


----------



## ThickRoot (Nov 28, 2012)

I broke down and ordered the KBB ugh I knew I would crack, smh.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 28, 2012)

I received my Curly Kinds today from Ma'Mocha Naturals... Fast shipping!


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 28, 2012)

blackeyes31626 said:


> when did you place your sage order?
> I ordered on Sunday and my stuff is still in Atlanta.



blackeyes31626

I ordered right at 12:00 am on Sunday so I was probably one of the first ones.


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't forget Cush Cosmetics still has 40% off sale BlackFriday40

My MUAC came today...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2012)

IPN is having a 50% sale this friday..Nov 30th


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2012)

Lita

Are you getting any IPN?

I really want that Root Food, but I haven't had the best Customer Service from this Vendor.erplexed


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Are you getting any IPN?
> 
> I really want that Root Food, but I haven't had the best Customer Service from this Vendor.erplexed



IDareT'sHair I don't know.I remember the customer service issues...Thinking!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 28, 2012)

My Henna Sooq order arrived in Chicago so it should be delivered tomorrow!!!

I'm going to lock myself in the bathroom on Saturday and be in Ayurveda HEAVEN!!


Cocoveda Hair Oil 
(Size: 500 ml) 

Fresh Jamila Henna Powder 2012 
(Amount: 500 grams) 2	

Indigo for Hair 
(Amount: 100 grams) 

Organic Amla Oil for Hair 
(Size: 4 oz) 

Sukesh Ayurveda	2

Sweet Honey Enriching Hair Nourisher
(Size: 4 oz) 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Yes,I wanted 

to get some root food too..We shall see..lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 28, 2012)

dp ................


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 28, 2012)

Lita said:


> IPN is having a 50% sale this friday..Nov 30th
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!





IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Are you getting any IPN?
> 
> I really want that Root Food, but I haven't had the best Customer Service from this Vendor.erplexed





Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair I don't know.I remember the customer service issues...Thinking!
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


deets on this vendor?


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 29, 2012)

Myhoneychild and sage orders arrived today!!

Eta: i received 8 oz bottles with my bogo so I'm thinking it depends on the products like whether they come in only 8 oz normally


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 29, 2012)

Meridian said:


> I ordered from her on 11/19.* Got an email from her wanting to verify my zipcode yesterday, but no shipping notice*.
> 
> My Sage order has processed through the same facility twice.


 
I know she had some issues with Artfire.  I received my shipping notice the same day I received my products (today).  She mentioned on her FB that because of artfire, she has to enter the shipping notices manually.  You might get yours after you receive your products.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Nov 29, 2012)

I got my Oyin Handmade box today!


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Will you henna this weekend too?!  What is the difference in the red raj and the Jamila Hennas??  I may try the red raj one day but I bought 2 500g packs so I have enough to last well over six months, lol! Tracking says my package has been in Maryland since yesterday so maybe I'll get it tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


KiWiStyle...unfortunately not..the red raj isn't stocked till 12/3 but i don't mind the wait cuz i've been coveting this stuff for evs!!


----------



## majinbuu252 (Nov 29, 2012)

Oyin has a couple also 10% off codes: TELLAFRIEND2012 & honeylove. I wish I would have remembered to hit up oyin on bf. Could have used these on top of the bf discount.


----------



## Meridian (Nov 29, 2012)

IronButterfly said:


> I know she had some issues with Artfire.  I received my shipping notice the same day I received my products (today).  She mentioned on her FB that because of artfire, she has to enter the shipping notices manually.  You might get yours after you receive your products.




Thanks! I went back to Artfire and it shows that my items were sent yesterday. You're probably right about the shipping notice though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2012)

Kurlee  *cough* 

Some of us like myself and Ltown and a few others have had some serious CS issues with this company.

Slow shipping, argumentative, fussy, non-responsive etc.....This last time she supposedly refunded me my $ after about 6 weeks and no package.  

And there was ISF's for the refund.  It was later refunded via PayPal through another account.

But then there are others like Lita Brownie518 IronButterfly that have had nothing but good times buying from this company.

Unfortunately, I like her products....her CS (towards me has been meh).  Not sure right now, if I'm willing to take another chance.


----------



## Imoan (Nov 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Are you getting any IPN?
> 
> I really want that Root Food, but I haven't had the best Customer Service from this Vendor.erplexed


 
Back it up, what CS issue... Please let me know.. I had no idea..  *Nevermind I should have read all the pages to see you already answered this ?? sorry....*


----------



## coolhandlulu (Nov 29, 2012)

For those of you who didn't get your Hairitage Hydration orders in, the "BLACKFRIDAY2012" code is still working.  Just got my Jar of Joe ordered.  Yeah!


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 29, 2012)

Just got my Njoi Creations. Only got 2 things.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 29, 2012)

Oyin posted on their FB that all of Sundays orders have been shipped and Cyber Monday orders are starting to go out today.


----------



## dmples2 (Nov 29, 2012)

*I got my Sage order today and I have shipping notices from Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence and My Honey Child.*


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kurlee  *cough*
> 
> Some of us like myself and Ltown and a few others have had some serious CS issues with this company.
> 
> ...



thanks for this!


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> deets on this vendor?



Kurlee Hi! I didn't have any issues with IPN,some folks did I'm really iffy when others have bad experiences with CS...I'll see if im going to order anything tomorrow....

*I don't like my money played with either..IDareT'sHair you know we hate poor CS..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks guys! 
http://itsperfectlynatural.yolasite.com


----------



## SimJam (Nov 29, 2012)

coolhandlulu said:


> For those of you who didn't get your Hairitage Hydration orders in, the "BLACKFRIDAY2012" code is still working.  Just got my *Jar of Joe* ordered.  Yeah!



coolhandlulu
I never saw this product listed for BF (thats what I wanted) and Im still not seeing it now. Do I need to convo her to make it specially?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 29, 2012)

My Hennq Sooq order arrived today!  That's it for me 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 29, 2012)

Still waiting on Darcy's and Pura Body.


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2012)

My sage came early today...KBB scalp treatment awful smell..I'll use it as a pre poo only..Eveything else is great..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 29, 2012)

Got my Sage order today!!


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Nov 29, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> I got my MyHoneyChild products today.  I was thinking I would receive 6 8oz products instead of 3 16 oz products.  I was going to give 3 as gifts.  Oh well can't do that now.



gorgeoushair That's odd, I received (2) 8oz products just like last year.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## coolhandlulu (Nov 29, 2012)

SimJam said:


> coolhandlulu
> I never saw this product listed for BF (thats what I wanted) and Im still not seeing it now. Do I need to convo her to make it specially?



SimJam

Not sure why it's not showing up, hun.  Try to convo her.  I know her facebook page says she just whipped up a new batch recently.  This is my first time dealing with her.  Just try to convo her.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 29, 2012)

Lita said:


> Don't forget *Cush Cosmetics* still has 40% off sale BlackFriday40
> 
> My MUAC came today...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



That 10.00+ shipping is not the business-for 4 products...at least not to me.

What products do u use?


----------



## kupenda (Nov 29, 2012)

Aw man. No shipping info or anything for me 

Waiting on Darcy's and Bee Mine. I wanna try my products soooooo bad


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 29, 2012)

still waiting on purabody naturals.  not even a shipping notification


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 29, 2012)

gorgeoushair, she will substitute them if you want.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 29, 2012)

My Henna Sooq is 'Awaiting Shipment'. I don't know what that means, but it has ship in there so


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 29, 2012)

Anyone get products/communication from Silk Dreams or Claudie's yet?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolhandlulu (Nov 30, 2012)

got my first order of hairitage hydration today!!!!!!!!!!!!!  can't wait to try these goodies!!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2012)

*ahem* Darcy's...

*looks at watch*

*thinks* "this ish better be da bomb diggity."

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 30, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> @gorgeoushair, she will substitute them if you want.



Are u talking about MyHoneyChild?


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 30, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> Are u talking about MyHoneyChild?



Yes...sorry for not clarifying


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 30, 2012)

what is the code for IPN?


----------



## SimJam (Nov 30, 2012)

my liquid gold shipped.

no word yet from HV or Claudies


----------



## Meridian (Nov 30, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> what is the code for IPN?



*BLACK*


----------



## Xaragua (Nov 30, 2012)

I got my sage order yesterday.
the post office stated that my Hydroquench was undeliverable as addressed, and they stated that they  cannot locate my MUAC lactic Acid. They've been messing with my packages for a long time now. I am just tired of dealing with them.


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2012)

My HairOmega (dht/block) vitamins came today..yodie they added more goodies to HairOmega.(dht/block).


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 30, 2012)

Meridian said:


> *BLACK*


enabler


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2012)

Kurlee What are you goodies are you ordering from IPN?


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 30, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Yes...sorry for not clarifying



I had the pleasure of talking to her yesterday morning.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.creamandcoco.com/specials.php
http://www.creamandcoco.com/cyber-monday.php

They are still having a sale.  Their products looks good.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 30, 2012)

Yesterday I got my Shescentit stuff, I haven't heard from my other two orders; Claudia's and Darcy's


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> enabler









Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 30, 2012)

Xaragua said:
			
		

> I got my sage order yesterday.
> the post office stated that my Hydroquench was undeliverable as addressed, and they stated that they  cannot locate my MUAC lactic Acid. They've been messing with my packages for a long time now. I am just tired of dealing with them.



I am so sorry. That happened to me in Houston.

My mailman brought me my package to my door last night. It had been buried under boxes. I was crying about being afraid about my products freezing when I talked to him the other day.

I'll make sure I get him a Christmas gift.


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> http://www.creamandcoco.com/specials.php
> http://www.creamandcoco.com/cyber-monday.php
> 
> They are still having a sale.  Their products looks good.




I'm looking at the volcanic soap & the green tea hair milk...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 30, 2012)

Lita said:


> Kurlee What are you goodies are you ordering from IPN?
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Macadamia Mango Daily Moisture Control 16 oz.

Brahmi Honey Strengthening Creme 16 oz.

Creamy Carrot & Avocado Leave-in 16 oz.

Marsh-Aloe Transitioning Creme 16 oz.

Cupuacu & Grapeseed Twist Butter 16 oz.

Pumpkin-Honey Hair Butter 16 oz.


----------



## amber815 (Nov 30, 2012)

Got my Hercules comb and Bee Mine...I'm all set!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2012)

@Lita I have 2 bottles of the HairOmega 3n1's. I think I'll start on these when I finish up this box of Viviscal to help stretch my Viviscal out longer.

I have 3 (unopened) boxes left, so incorporating the HO's will make them last longer.


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita I have 2 bottles of the HairOmega 3n1's. I think I'll start on these when I finish up this box of Viviscal to help stretch my Viviscal out longer.
> 
> I have 3 (unopened) boxes left, so incorporating the HO's will make them last longer.



IDareT'sHair Sounds like a good idea...I'm about to take a HairOmega right now.




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2012)

Lita  After I finish these up, I may just start buying the DHT Blockers and take them with Visvical.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 30, 2012)

Not sure if it was posted, but *20% off your entire purchase* at http://www.butters-n-bars.com/, ends today at *midnight*.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 30, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> http://www.creamandcoco.com/specials.php
> http://www.creamandcoco.com/cyber-monday.php
> 
> They are still having a sale.  Their products looks good.



Is there a code for this? That conditioner bar looks sweet.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 30, 2012)

Got my seamless combs today!


----------



## ThickRoot (Nov 30, 2012)

Anybody hear from BASK yet? Received your package or a shipping notice?

ETA: just checked the website it's saying 10 days


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Nov 30, 2012)

I ordered on Monday and Oyin sent me an email saying they would ship it next week. :/


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ Nothing surpisingly. I guess Bask had a good black friday. 

It is interesting to watch companies going through growing pains. I can wait, I am in a patient frame of mind .


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  After I finish these up, I may just start buying the DHT Blockers and take them with Visvical.



IDareT'sHair I take the DHT blocker with multi & liquid bamboo silica..Yep,you should take the blockers & visvical



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2012)

Lita And Our Beloved Mineral Rich!


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita And Our Beloved Mineral Rich!



IDareT'sHair Yes,I can't forget our MR..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hair Trigger delivered today and Tiiva delivered on Tuesday! Now that's what I call Customer Service! Yea!!!!!!

P.S. Also got my Mineral Rich!!!! Double Yea!!!!

Now my impatient butt is waiting on SD and Claudie's........... :/


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sedu got here today


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 30, 2012)

I ended up ordering the Hair Perfection from CoilyHeadChick & the Marsh and Aloe Transitioning Creme  and the Tea Lightful Spritz from IPN. Them ingredients man.....


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 30, 2012)

My Camille rose naturals orders arrived today

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 30, 2012)

Pokahontas said:


> Is there a code for this? That conditioner bar looks sweet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think those are the CM prices on the Cyber Monday page and the specials page.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 1, 2012)

My Solia came Thursday. I'm still wanting a Maxiglide.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 1, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Sedu got here today



You will LOVE IT!!!  I never flat ironed my hair before because it just looked awful and then I bought the Babyliss Pro Nano, I got mediocre results.  Now I have the Sedu Revolution and this one is a true winner!!  Straightens my hair in one pass on 260 degrees, silky and shiny.  It could be the products I put on before I flat iron, I don't know.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 1, 2012)

Lita said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair I take the DHT blocker with multi & liquid bamboo silica..Yep,you should take the blockers & visvical
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



This combo sounds interesting.  I have the viviscal already but what is this DHT blocker and the liquid bamboo silica you mentioned? It sounds like something I want to get my hands on.  Where can I buy it!?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just a head's up to anyone still waiting on Darcy's...

Your package may have shipped. I got my package today, but never recieved a shipping notice and the site still says that my order is processing.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 1, 2012)

Philippians413 said:
			
		

> Just a head's up to anyone still waiting on Darcy's...
> 
> Your package may have shipped. I got my package today, but never recieved a shipping notice and the site still says that my order is processing.



Yep, this is exactly how I remember Darcy's.  I called to track my package and then next you know, my door bell rings.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## dmples2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> Just a head's up to anyone still waiting on Darcy's...
> 
> Your package may have shipped. I got my package today, but never recieved a shipping notice and the site still says that my order is processing.


 
*Thanks for the heads up. This is the first time that I have ordered directly from DB.*


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 1, 2012)

ThickRoot said:


> Anybody hear from BASK yet? Received your package or a shipping notice?
> 
> ETA: just checked the website it's saying 10 days



10 days! I hope I get it this year. It takes two weeks for anything to get to me so if it is not shipped by the end of next week, I will probably not get it before I travel for the holidays. 

I may get her to ship it across the border and just go down there and pick it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2012)

@KiWiStyle

These:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...poGIDQ&usg=AFQjCNHIQ9ZOZdNhfkb49aiR-LjYU1NCzQ

ETA:  It's the DHT Blockers in this line.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 1, 2012)

So far only I have only more package outstanding and that's Shescentit. 
I've received my sage, hair trigger, camille rose and hairitage packages. Really pleased with the turn around time of these vendors.  This is how you do it


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2012)

A big "yes ma'am"  to *Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Moisturizer*. It definitely rivals Elasta QP Mango Butter Moisturizer for how it makes my hair feel. I may have applied a tad bit too much  I'm a bit heavy handed w/products. But its good to know that a little goes a long way. I added a little grapeseed/EVOO to seal it in and my hair is actually shining. Wow.

Prior to applying, I DCed with the Bee-u-ti-ful. It was ok. I think I like Aubrey's conditioners as DCs better...though DCing has never really made my hair go "OMG!" I just do it because I think I should. *shrug* Anyway, back to the Luscious. My hair is soft, soft, soft. It feels great. Its only wash day, so we'll see how this moisture holds up during the week. I will attempt a roll and tuck for this week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> Just a head's up to anyone still waiting on Darcy's...
> 
> Your package may have shipped. I got my package today, but never recieved a shipping notice and the site still says that my order is processing.



@Philippians413 I think I checked out as a guest, so I don't think there is a way to check my order status on the website. I created an account after the fact, but my order is not there since it is not linked to my new account. I'm like her next door neighbor here in ATL, so hopefully I get it soon. #thirsty


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 1, 2012)

anyone hear from purabody?


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 1, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> My Solia came Thursday. I'm still wanting a Maxiglide.




Still waiting for mine. I haven't flat ironed my hair in over a year, yet I'm sitting here excited.  Please let us know how you like it!


----------



## darlingdiva (Dec 1, 2012)

I received my Burnt Sugar pomade and my bottles of AO GPB from Aubrey Organics.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 1, 2012)

Still waiting on my Hairveda...ETA: Well, WHATS THE HOLD UP.


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 1, 2012)

*Michael Jackson voice* Hee heee! My charcoal soap is coming from Jarmelia DIY Naturals! SO EXCITED! I purchased:

Charcoal soap
Frosted Pink Cupcakes soap
Chocolate Delight soap

Can't wait! My Silk Dreams order is still processing but that is okay because I already have 8745345375733493 jars of it


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> This combo sounds interesting.  I have the viviscal already but what is this DHT blocker and the liquid bamboo silica you mentioned? It sounds like something I want to get my hands on.  Where can I buy it!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle Hi! It's from luckyvitamin.com Life-Flo liquid silica drops..

*Life-Flo..6 drops..... Recommended dose take 6 drops twice a day (12)drops,which will double the amount..I only take 6...

Vitamin D3-400iu
  Biotin 5mg
  Zinc 1mg
  Boron 5mg
  Silica from bamboo 6mg/Leaf & Stem

IDareT'sHair Thanks for posting the HairOmega link


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## coolhandlulu (Dec 1, 2012)

2nd order of Hairitage got here.  Jar of Joe smells heavenly.  Got my seemless comb too.  I'm impressed with HairitageHydrations turn around.


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 1, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> anyone hear from purabody?



Nope. Still waiting on them too. They said on their Facebook (Wednesday I think) that they're shipping around the clock.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone got their curly kinks orders yet?
Still waiting on Darcy botanicals, bobeam, cc's naturals, & curly kinks


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2012)

Got my HQ and hair trigger today. Still waiting in my BM and SD oh and folica


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 1, 2012)

I received everything except Hairveda and Lilla Rose purchases.  I really stocked up on Hairveda probably enough till this time next year. I hope they arrive soon.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 1, 2012)

I feel like driving to pick up my SD. I hope its like Darcy's.


----------



## kellistarr (Dec 2, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> http://www.creamandcoco.com/specials.php
> http://www.creamandcoco.com/cyber-monday.php
> 
> They are still having a sale.  Their products looks good.



Thanks for posting this.  Her products have a quality about them that I find very appealing.  I checked out her site and read her story and really liked the sound of her products.  I selected a few for myself and will post when I receive them.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 2, 2012)

I ordered from Samsbeauty.com for Black Friday and I'm waiting for a shipping confirmation.  I'm trying reaaaaaaaaally hard to be patient but I want my stuff. Seriously.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2012)

I got my Shipping Notice yesterday from Koils By Nature


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 2, 2012)

purabody where are youuuuuuuu?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2012)

Gleau Oil is having a 20% off Sale


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...3YHgAQ&usg=AFQjCNEBmO2YXZN2yOdqg93P65SsXZGqUQ


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 2, 2012)

This thread is simultaneously a product junkie's (me!) worst nightmare and paradise.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Have you got your liquidgold yet?


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks to ALL you ladies who posted the black friday/cyber monday sales. I got soo much stuff and also found new things i would like to try cause of you all  hope you keep this up for chrismas sales. A girl always wants more stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2012)

sexypebbly I have a Christmas Thread out there waiting....just ready to fill it up.

gorgeoushair  It shipped.  It may be out there in the box.  I think it shipped on the 28th or 29th.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Apparently I got my Darcy's yesterday. Yay! It was waiting in my box when I checked the mail this morning. The Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream smells delicioso, como chocolate! The Pumpkin Seed Conditioner smells heavenly. But tell me why the Coco Beam Hair Whip has no smell. I was like, "Did I get the wrong product?" It looks good and creamy, but it is just an unscented white cream. erplexed

We'll see how they all work when I wash next Sunday. I already have the Bee Mine Luscious in my head, which I'm sure will get me through the week.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 2, 2012)

.....Am I the only one who hasn't received my Darcy's Order yet?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 2, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> .....Am I the only one who hasn't received my Darcy's Order yet?



EnExitStageLeft It should be there soon, especially since you're also in GA.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 2, 2012)

Froreal3

*Stops Soul Crying

......OK.


----------



## serenity34 (Dec 2, 2012)

I ordered from Pura body  naturals on the 21st still havent received it yet.  Anyone else ordered and not received it


----------



## Meridian (Dec 2, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> .....Am I the only one who hasn't received my Darcy's Order yet?



Nope! I'm still waiting.


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 2, 2012)

serenity34 said:


> I ordered from Pura body naturals on the 21st still havent received it yet. Anyone else ordered and not received it


 
I'm in the same boat, but I ordered on the 22nd. Their facebook page says they've been shipping around the clock though (and that was posted on the 28th).


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 2, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> I'm in the same boat, but I ordered on the 22nd. Their facebook page says they've been shipping around the clock though (and that was posted on the 28th).



me too. I guess they have gotten a lot of orders.  I ordered over a week ago.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 2, 2012)

serenity34 said:


> I ordered from Pura body  naturals on the 21st still havent received it yet.  Anyone else ordered and not received it



I have not received it either. I ordered on BF and nothing. When did the sale start?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 2, 2012)

Just received my Purabody shipping notification.  It won't officially ship until tomorrow, but finally!  I ordered 11/21... Damn.


----------



## polished07 (Dec 2, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:
			
		

> .....Am I the only one who hasn't received my Darcy's Order yet?



Still waiting I'm in ohio


----------



## coolhandlulu (Dec 3, 2012)

Still waiting in Bama


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 3, 2012)

Is there anyone in GA still waiting for their Darcy's Order?....I'm beginning to panic a lil'. I HATE waiting on shipment w/o tracking....Darcy's MUST do better .


----------



## Creatividual (Dec 3, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:
			
		

> Is there anyone in GA still waiting for their Darcy's Order?....I'm beginning to panic a lil'. I HATE waiting on shipment w/o tracking....Darcy's MUST do better .



I think Darcy's is notorious for this. I bought from them a few months ago n this happened to me. I was just about to call regarding the status bc it kept telling me there was no shipping info and then it arrived. Hang in there girl, it prob shipped and is on its way


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 3, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Just received my Purabody shipping notification.  It won't officially ship until tomorrow, but finally!  I ordered 11/21... Damn.



Got mine as well.


----------



## coolhandlulu (Dec 3, 2012)

well i may still be waiting, but i aint hating.  i'll take the savings along with a little wait anyday.  full price is for suckers


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 3, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Just received my Purabody shipping notification. It won't officially ship until tomorrow, but finally! I ordered 11/21... Damn.


 


Ogoma said:


> Got mine as well.


 
Me 3.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 3, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Got mine as well.





Philippians413 said:


> Me 3.



-____- -____-


----------



## serenity34 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just received mine also finally


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 3, 2012)

My Hairveda order is shipping. Yipee!!


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 3, 2012)

Any BASK updates?


----------



## Imoan (Dec 3, 2012)

~waiting on BASK,PB,DB,HAIRVEDA,NATURALEE~

Wow after I post this I got a shipping notice from BASK & Naturalee. hummm  ssh I think we have eyes watching this thread....


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 3, 2012)

Waiting on BASK and Darcy's . It's all good though: I have more than enough to hold me over 

ETA: Forgot about Ojon. My products are backordered


----------



## kellistarr (Dec 3, 2012)

Got my Camille Rose Naturals Purchase.  I've Used the *Ultimate Hair Growth Serum- *it has a nutty scent that isn't overpowering.  I wouldn't hesitate to wear this in my hair to work.  Also got the* Algae Deep Conditioner*.  Using it today.  It smells really good, like it's scented with a cake frosting fragrance.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 3, 2012)

Waiting on DB and Brown Butter Beauty.

No message from DB.  But Christine from BBB sent a message right away -- said shipment will take 1-2 weeks.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 3, 2012)

I am waiting on Bask and Silk Dreams,,,,,,,, I am a closet product junkie ready to come out,.  IDare has truly exposed me and shown my family the true junkie that I am.  DH already talking bout rehab.  AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR DAT!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 3, 2012)

I got all my stuff Tuesday and the last stuff on Thursday. Curl junkie might have been here on Monday! They have the fastest shipping. Ordered my bask and anita g through sage! I had my bask on Tuesday, I am sure their  discount was more but I have my stuff.  I also smell great! Hennasooq was here Wednesday. 


I can't see mentions and don't use capitilization on my iPhone unless it autocorrects.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 3, 2012)

Still waiting on my BASK and silk dreams.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 3, 2012)

Grrrr...I need my Darcy's and Bee Mine! I'm about to move and I want my products :/

I've even put off a proper wash an restyle day so I can use my stuff as soon as it gets here


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 3, 2012)

Got Bask and Henna Sooq notices. I think everything is on its way now. It takes 2 weeks for things to get to me from the US so it will be awhile before I see it.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 3, 2012)

kupenda said:
			
		

> Grrrr...I need my Darcy's and Bee Mine! I'm about to move and I want my products :/
> 
> I've even put off a proper wash an restyle day so I can use my stuff as soon as it gets here





My Bee Mine was shipped today. Another week to wait :/


----------



## KinkyGenius (Dec 3, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Is there anyone in GA still waiting for their Darcy's Order?....I'm beginning to panic a lil'. *I HATE waiting on shipment w/o tracking*....Darcy's MUST do better .



_That_ will make me not order from a vendor again. I don't like playing the guessing game on the status of my order.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 3, 2012)

ShyIntellect said:


> _That_ will make me not order from a vendor again. I don't like playing the guessing game on the status of my order.



Exactly. I just went on there and my item is now marked as shipped my question is, Where's the tracking number?...*sigh*. I hope Darcy ain't playing cause lawd knows I'm a class A Darcy's Botanicals addict .


----------



## ThickRoot (Dec 3, 2012)

Got my Bask shipping notice today!


----------



## tiffal1922 (Dec 3, 2012)

I still haven't recieved my bask shipping notice..  for those who did, did you order from the main website or etsy?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 3, 2012)

tiffal1922

This is what they have on the homepage of their site. 

"Current shipping turn-around time for after-Thanksgiving order fulfillment ~ 10 business days".

I dunno if this helps any, but I how so .


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Dec 3, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Is there anyone in GA still waiting for their Darcy's Order?....I'm beginning to panic a lil'. I HATE waiting on shipment w/o tracking....Darcy's MUST do better .



I am in Athens, still waiting.

Also nada from Silk Dreams.


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't need a darn thing, but I'm sitting here hoping that Aveyou surprises us with a belated black friday sale.  Maybe they'll do something for Christmas.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 3, 2012)

tiffal1922 said:


> I still haven't recieved my bask shipping notice..  for those who did, did you order from the main website or etsy?



Main site.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 3, 2012)

SheScentIt anyone?  Only confirmation I've received is via Bank of America with that cleared post!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 3, 2012)

Still "on order" with SD.

I swear between this and Qhemet, I'm about thru with vendor sales. I'd rather pay regular price than playing the waiting game. I need more reliability which sucks cause my hair loves online products


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 3, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> SheScentIt anyone?  Only confirmation I've received is via Bank of America with that cleared post!



Ive ordered from her twice before and while her processing time TAKES FOREVER during sales, rest assured when shipped you'll recieve your order in its entirety and a shipping confirmation with tracking number via Paypal.
Now if Darcy's Botanicals could just follow suit .

Also to those awaiting SD orders, know that this is actually pretty standard time around time for her (during sales). I think (don't quote me) thats she's a one woman team and does it herself for the most part so it may take a minute. BUT WHEN THAT JAMMY SHIPS! That crap is LIGHTNING fast. I'm talking one or two days fast and lets not get started about her pretty packaging and AWESOME PRODUCTS . She's really sweet and I'm sure if you contact her about the hold up she'll get back to you within minutes (literally .....well at least the few times I contacted her she did). Not trying to sound like a PR Rep or anything, I just stan for good quality products, great customer service and prompt shipping .


----------



## tiffal1922 (Dec 3, 2012)

I received my shipping notification for bask. Nothing yet for darcys. I received my package from Anderson soap company and everything smells yummy.


----------



## tiffal1922 (Dec 3, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> tiffal1922
> 
> This is what they have on the homepage of their site.
> 
> ...



Technically speaking its been 10 days :/


----------



## ThickRoot (Dec 3, 2012)

Tiffal1922


I ordered my Bask from the Etsy site. We got shipping notices girl, things are coming together.


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2012)

My Cush was sent...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> I don't need a darn thing, but I'm sitting here hoping that Aveyou surprises us with a belated black friday sale.  Maybe they'll do something for Christmas.



I'm hoping they do too..AveYou have a nice selection of products.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks, I needed that reassurance cause if her products "come correct," I have another order to make  the wait was just giving me pause.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 3, 2012)

Curly kinks  orders has been shipped, I should get them before the of this week



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## coolhandlulu (Dec 3, 2012)

If it makes anyone feel better, the order that I placed with DB in 2010 is still processing per the website status.  I didn't have any issues with receiving it though.  Serenity now!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, I just received my shipping notice from SD!!!! Yea!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 3, 2012)

Tracking number received from BASK...come on Darcy! hahahaha


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 4, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> SheScentIt anyone?  Only confirmation I've received is via Bank of America with that cleared post!



Lol. Same here but her site says 5-10 business days and the 10th day will be next monday for me. So im cool for now


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 4, 2012)

tiffal1922 said:


> Technically speaking its been 10 days :/



10 "business" days which means weekends are not included - so technically she should send my order out starting on Friday of this week or Monday of next week. Of course, she can always send it out before; that'd be great, but I'll only freak out if I don't get a shipping notice by Tuesday.


----------



## Meridian (Dec 4, 2012)

Got my shipping notice from Claudies yesterday and got my package from Hydroquench with an upgrade yesterday also.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Dec 4, 2012)

Meridian said:


> Got my shipping notice from Claudies yesterday and got my package from Hydroquench with an upgrade yesterday also.



I got my shipping notice from Claudie's too! 

Now, the only products I'm waiting for are DB. Has anyone heard from them yet?


----------



## Meridian (Dec 4, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> I got my shipping notice from Claudie's too!
> 
> Now, the only products I'm waiting for are DB. Has anyone heard from them yet?



Just checked and it says "Shipped". I have no idea when though.


----------



## miss stress (Dec 4, 2012)

recieved my chargin valley order last thursday still waiting on my shescentit and my darcy's


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 4, 2012)

Received my flat iron from Folica yesterday. I'd wash and DC my hair now just to try it but I have things to do.  Still waiting on my Henna Sooq. erplexed


----------



## Lita (Dec 4, 2012)

Curly Kinks sent out an email saying..Due to high amount of orders,the products with bill shipped sometime this week...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 4, 2012)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Got my shipping notice from Claudies yesterday and got my package from Hydroquench with an upgrade yesterday also.



Jealous!!!! I want my Claudie's shipping notice too!!! *folds arms and stomps away*

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 4, 2012)

....So guess who got her Darcy's order? ME THATS WHO! . 

However, I really didn't appreciate the fact that I had to contact her in order to get a tracking number for MY purchase. I sent 3 emails, and finally she responded to my third. She told me that she has so many orders that her shipping system crashed and I understand that, but judging from others experience with DB on this board...this is a usual thing for them *shrugs*.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 4, 2012)

I haven't received any of my Black Friday stuff yet. I got a Vitacost order waiting at home for me tho.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 4, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ....So guess who got her Darcy's order? ME THATS WHO! .
> 
> However, I really didn't appreciate the fact that I had to contact her in order to get a tracking number for MY purchase. I sent 3 emails, and finally she responded to my third. She told me that she has so many orders that her shipping system crashed and I understand that, but judging from others experience with DB on this board...this is a usual thing for them *shrugs*.



Oh dear, I need to follow-up because I ordered something from her too.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't find the stuff I ordered from DB on the account list. I am scared I am not going to receive ANYTHING from them. I have never had any such anguish from ordering online from anyone. I can't even contact the site because my customer account is not working. I don't know what to do!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 4, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I can't find the stuff I ordered from DB on the account list. I am scared I am not going to receive ANYTHING from them. I have never had any such anguish from ordering online from anyone. I can't even contact the site because my customer account is not working. I don't know what to do!



customerservice @ Darcysbotanicals.com<----- This is her direct email address for the company. This how I contacted her. However, if you paid through paypal you can also contact her this way. If you have a paypal invoice, I suggest you take a screen-shot of it and attach it to your email and explain the situation with your buyer account via her website. 

HTH


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 4, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oh dear, I need to follow-up because I ordered something from her too.



................


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 4, 2012)

Just bought some Hair Trigger and Proactiv, I wonder if I'll get them at the same time as SD. It'll be my early Christmas presents


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2012)

@DDTexlaxed

I Agree Ms. DD. Go in through your PayPal and check the Status of your order. 

Or in your In-Box right after you placed that order you should have something there.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe I'm a true product junkie who needs her fix, but why is Darcy's updating facebook status and ish, and not working hard getting my products shipped!


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 4, 2012)

I hope i get my darcy order before i go out of town. This is my last time ordering anything from Darcy.....this is pathetic


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 4, 2012)

^ Lmao  You got it bad, girl.


----------



## tiffal1922 (Dec 4, 2012)

I think my DB products arrived today  (when I wasn't home). I had a shipment notification in my mailbox, so I'll check my leasing office tomorrow. My Bask order should be here tomorrow or Thursday. Thank the Lord!


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 4, 2012)

finally got a purabody shipping notification, but no tracking info.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 5, 2012)

Got my Darcy's!! Still waiting on BASK..it was still in GA yesterday so I probably won't get it til tomorrow or Friday. I also got my Rhassoul clay that I ordered on  that Wednesday after Cyber Monday.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 5, 2012)

Got everything but my Shescentit. I can't wait to try that avocado conditioner everyone loves so much.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 5, 2012)

My Purabody should be here either today or tomorrow


----------



## polished07 (Dec 5, 2012)

lovelycurls said:
			
		

> I hope i get my darcy order before i go out of town. This is my last time ordering anything from Darcy.....this is pathetic



I totally agree! I like to know when my stuff is on its way too


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 5, 2012)

I haven't gotten my BF orders yet, but I'm not worried. I haven't even been looking for them. That's what happens when you order from a small vendor during a sale.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 5, 2012)

Well my Darcy's account says my order is complete.  I'll keep stalking my front desk...been doing that since Monday lol.



DDTexlaxed said:


> I can't find the stuff I ordered from DB on the account list. I am scared I am not going to receive ANYTHING from them. I have never had any such anguish from ordering online from anyone. I can't even contact the site because my customer account is not working. I don't know what to do!



Maybe you didn't sign in to your account when you ordered?  You can checkout as a guest (no account) on her site.  Or you might have created a new account by accident.

But yes, look up your PayPal info (if you paid that way) and go from there.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 5, 2012)

Had to cancel my curly kinks 2nd order, checked the status and it still awaiting fulfillment, I will definitely not get that before I travel. I'm normally patient with these vendors but if I have to go out of town for some weeks I would love to get my stuffs before leaving.


----------



## Meridian (Dec 5, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Apparently I got my Darcy's yesterday. Yay! It was waiting in my box when I checked the mail this morning. The Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream smells delicioso, como chocolate! The Pumpkin Seed Conditioner smells heavenly. *But tell me why the Coco Beam Hair Whip has no smell. *I was like, "Did I get the wrong product?" It looks good and creamy, but it is just an unscented white cream. erplexed
> 
> We'll see how they all work when I wash next Sunday. I already have the Bee Mine Luscious in my head, which I'm sure will get me through the week.



I got my order today and the Coco Bean Whip has a slight coffee scent.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DDTexlaxed
> 
> I Agree Ms. DD. Go in through your PayPal and check the Status of your order.
> 
> Or in your In-Box right after you placed that order you should have something there.



I don't have paypal.  I guess I'm screwed.  edit- I sent an email to them and hope I get a good response. I don't think I will ever order from them again. How do you not send a tracking number or payment accept request ASAP?


----------



## tiffal1922 (Dec 5, 2012)

UPDATE:
My Darcy's order came this afternoon! Waiting for BASK (which should be coming tomorrow)


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 5, 2012)

Still waiting for Oyin and SheScentit


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> *I don't have paypal. I guess I'm screwed. edit- I sent an email to them and hope I get a good response. I don't think I will ever order from them again. How do you not send a tracking number or payment accept request ASAP?*


 
@DDTexlaxed 

Even after you place an order with your Credit Card, you should have received an email confirmation from Darcy's that your order was placed/ received and you should have an order # on that invoice.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 5, 2012)

Received my Hairveda order today. Yipee.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 5, 2012)

got my coilyheadchick today!!! well packaged and full. Smells great! Can't wait to try them!


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 5, 2012)

lovelycurls said:
			
		

> Had to cancel my curly kinks 2nd order, checked the status and it still awaiting fulfillment, I will definitely not get that before I travel. I'm normally patient with these vendors but if I have to go out of town for some weeks I would love to get my stuffs before leaving.



I had brought mines from MaMocha Naturals during their Black Friday sale because I was too impatient to wait on the actual Curly Kinks website. I had mines by that Tuesday after Black Friday. Their discount was 5% less but I rather that than playing the hurry up and wait game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2012)

My Koils By Nature arrived today and also my Gleau Oil.

So everything has arrived safe & sound.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 5, 2012)

Got Bee Mine today! I like the scent! When I saw the box in the mail I squealed and did a happy dance. My neighbors laughed me out

Will contain myself  and wash this weekend as planned. I really need my Darcy's tho. That pumpkin condish has me licking my lips


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm still waiting on Oyin. I should have just got the products from Sage but I had to have the hair dew liter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 5, 2012)

**SaSSy** said:


> Maybe I'm a true product junkie who needs her fix, but why is Darcy's updating facebook status and ish, and not working hard getting my products shipped!


 
Sassy Lysandra ( the owner of DB) has someone to update FB since she now has a store along with the website.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 5, 2012)

Meridian said:


> I got my order today and the Coco Bean Whip has a slight coffee scent.



I like the slight scent of the whip.  I couldn't handle the scent of the cocoa bean curl smoothing cream.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Even after you place an order with your Credit Card, you should have received an email confirmation from Darcy's that your order was placed/ received and you should have an order # on that invoice.



Yea my only other thought is that you had a typo in your e-mail address when you placed your order.  But glad you e-mailed them to check.  Did you check spam/junk folders?  Sorry if you already said that.

Check your cc bill to see if the charge went through.

Honestly I've never had a problem with DB being shady or anything.  But a shipping notice would be nice.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 5, 2012)

Everything has now shipped. It is now a waiting game for me. Things take two weeks to get to me . I am expecting the first batch that shipped right after BF next week.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 5, 2012)

BASK order is coming Thursday 
Darcy's finally updated my order to Complete, but I have no idea what that means: it's been shipped?
Still waiting on Ojon.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Dec 5, 2012)

Not sure if it's been posted, but this is the autoreply I received when I e-mailed Darcy's inquiring about my order:

_Hello!

Thank you for your black friday sale orders and patience!

We are working non-stop to process and ship out all Black Friday, Small Business 
Saturday & Cyber Monday orders.  Due to the overwhelming response, our 
processing time will remain at 10 business days, as announced on our home page 
(i.e. not including the weekends).

Please keep in mind that we re-opened on November 27th and started processing 
during the end of that week.

We will have all orders placed during this time, shipped out by December 7th!

Thank you so much for your patience and understanding!

Lysandra
_


----------



## Imoan (Dec 6, 2012)

Geez, My  Hairveda order has been sitting in MOUNT RAINIER, MD  since Monday 12-3-12.. whats up with that.....


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 6, 2012)

Still no word on my Claudie's order....... Of course I'm starting to fume 

At least I should receive SD today. Totally forgot that they are based in TX....so it shouldn't take too long

Correction: received shipping notice! Finally! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CheLala13 (Dec 6, 2012)

Why is Darcy's taking such a long time? It's the only one I actually had to pay shipping for versus the free shipping I got from two other stores which got here last week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2012)

justicefighter1913

Not sure if you meant Claudie or Silk Dreams, but I spoke with Claudie over the weekend and she said everything should ship by Wednesday 12-5.

So, hopefully, everything is on schedule with her.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 6, 2012)

Got a shipping notice from Brown Butter Beauty.

I'll stop checking my front desk for my Darcy's package and give it a few more days.  I kinda thought she would have more inventory on hand since she has a store now -- which would mean faster shipping.  But I guess this is the first year with the web store and the actual store.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Dec 6, 2012)

....Darcy......*shakes head* I am expecting a shipping notice tomorrow, I am in Georgia for goodness gracious. I could had picked it up in store. ha. Should had bought more from Silk Dreams.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 6, 2012)

Tomorrow is officially 2-weeks processing for SD, I expect to get my shipping notice


----------



## tiffal1922 (Dec 6, 2012)

My BASK products didn't come today but they should be here tomorrow. They're currently sitting in a USPS sorting facility about 2 hrs away. Either way I'll be waiting! lol


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @justicefighter1913
> 
> Not sure if you meant Claudie or Silk Dreams, but I spoke with Claudie over the weekend and she said everything should ship by Wednesday 12-5.
> 
> So, hopefully, everything is on schedule with her.


 
yup, I meant Claudie.  After I typed the first message, I received a notice that my package was shipped today.  I'm satisfied now.  All of my hair related products have been shipped! Yea!!!
 oooh, plus, I received my SD today, wow! I can't wait to DC!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DDTexlaxed
> 
> Even after you place an order with your Credit Card, you should have received an email confirmation from Darcy's that your order was placed/ received and you should have an order # on that invoice.



I don't remember getting one. No need to.   Anyway, I have my bank statement. If I don't get my order, I will report it and get my refund. Anyway, this will be my last order from DB.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 6, 2012)

Imoan said:


> Geez, My  Hairveda order has been sitting in MOUNT RAINIER, MD  since Monday 12-3-12.. whats up with that.....



Mines too. But my expected delivery date is 12/7


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry you had a Bad Experience @DDTexlaxed 

ALL of my DB Purchases (directly purchased from Darcy's) have gone smoothly and her Customer Service has been terrific.

Hate you had such a problem, because her products are great. 

Maybe next time, you can order from Curlmart, Sage, NaturallyTheStore or some of the other Sellers.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sorry you had a Bad Experience @DDTexlaxed
> 
> ALL of my DB Purchases (directly purchased from Darcy's) have gone smoothly and her Customer Service has been terrific.
> 
> ...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 6, 2012)

But if you didn't get an email confirmation of the order and an order#, it is HIGHLY unlikely that your order went thru.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2012)

prettyinpurple said:


> I like the slight scent of the whip.  I couldn't handle the scent of the cocoa bean curl smoothing cream.



I'm the opposite. I thought the whip was unscented....the scent was so slight. 

Love the scent of the smoothing cream. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## dmples2 (Dec 6, 2012)

* My HQS came today but I am missing 3 products(2-16oz and 1-12oz) contacted vendor, now waiting on her response. I am waiting on DB, SD, Naturelle, and Naturallee. My Liquid Gold will be here tommorrow.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2012)

dmples2

That's alot missing.  Keep us posted on that.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 6, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> But if you didn't get an email confirmation of the order and an order#, it is HIGHLY unlikely that your order went thru.



It went through. They charged my card, so I better get something.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 6, 2012)

marie dean looks yummy. i would love to try it!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 6, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> It went through. They charged my card, so I better get something.



Damn .  Hope you get that resolved in a timely manner.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 6, 2012)

I did my daily stop at my local post office to find out if there are packages waiting for me. As I wait in line the girl goes in and comes out with a package. When it gets to my turn she gives it to me. . I need to stop harassing them and wait until I get my notices.

My vitacost has arrived. 1 down, 8 more to go.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 6, 2012)

Still didnt receive a shipping notice from SD but I should next week. Recieved a BASK shipping notice on tuesday and today, no actually shipping happened yet. hopefully i get it by next week.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 6, 2012)

Got my curly kinks orders today....yayyy 
Waiting for Darcy order and cc's naturals *sigh*


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 6, 2012)

Got my hats from Hatsome. Love, Love, love them. I am ready for winter.


----------



## dmples2 (Dec 6, 2012)

*IDareT'sHair I recieved an email from HQS and she apologized and will be putting the missing products in the mail tommorrow. So, I should have them by Tuesday or Wednesday. Will keep you all posted.*


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 6, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> It went through. They charged my card, so I better get something.



Did you e-mail her?  Did you check your spam folder, just in case the confirmation e-mail is there?

I want you to resolve it, worrying is no fun.


----------



## Lita (Dec 7, 2012)

Curly kinks says my order should ship..This is my 2nd notice from them..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 7, 2012)

Butters & Bars code-FLASH1222 until 11:59 Friday 7th


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Meridian (Dec 7, 2012)

Lita said:


> Butters & Bars code-FLASH1222 until 11:59 Friday 7th
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I was tempted, but the $6 discount wasn't worth $11+ for shipping.


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 7, 2012)

Received a tracking number from bask on Tuesday and today it still says electronic info received.   I don't like when companies print out shipping  info and don't mail out products...this is leaving a very sour taste in my mouth.  This experience alone would make this my last purchase from them.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm trying not to be annoyed because I haven't received any of my Black Friday stuff yet.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Dec 7, 2012)

and like magic my DB stuff came in the mail without warning. 3 companies down, and one more to go!


----------



## Lita (Dec 7, 2012)

Curl Mart-As I Am products 20% until Dec 11th Code-IAM20


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 7, 2012)

Is the wait worth the savings? I bought my DB and Bask from Sage's BF sale and had it by the Tuesday after BF. I got my Curl Junkie on Monday after BF. My hennasooq was here less than a week after BF.


I don't think I will bother with the smaller vendors during sales. I can't believe people are still waiting. I will just buy before the sales. I like to know when I will get my stuff. I would be mad if I was still waiting.


----------



## miss stress (Dec 7, 2012)

just got my shipping notice from shescentit


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 7, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Is the wait worth the savings? I bought my DB and Bask from Sage's BF sale and had it by the Tuesday after BF. I got my Curl Junkie on Monday after BF. My hennasooq was here less than a week after BF.
> 
> 
> I don't think I will bother with the smaller vendors during sales. I can't believe people are still waiting. I will just buy before the sales. I like to know when I will get my stuff. I would be mad if I was still waiting.



ITA. I bought Hair Trigger on Tuesday and got the shipping info yesterday.  But I bought SD during BF and I'm still "on order" so I think I will forego any more small vendor sales.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lita said:


> Curly kinks says my order should ship..This is my 2nd notice from them..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

My Curkly Kinks came today  I'm going to use the DC tomorrow!! Can't wait. 
They have that system where they send you and email update to say your order is 'complete' then to say its 'ready to ship' then to say it's shipped.


----------



## tiffal1922 (Dec 7, 2012)

MY BASK PRODUCTS HAVE ARRIVED! *twerks* Finally! AAHHAHAH!
lol


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 7, 2012)

Henna Sooq here! 7 more to go.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Dec 7, 2012)

Got my Darcy's today and she threw in a sizeable free sample of the Natural Coils Curling Jelly. I'm not a WnG kinda girl, but I'll find some way to use it.

Got all of my BF purchases :trampolin


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 7, 2012)

Got all my BF goodies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2012)

Philippians413

Thanks for Sharing the Eye Candy!...


----------



## kupenda (Dec 7, 2012)

I need my DB. Like, yesterday. Grrr


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 7, 2012)

prettyinpurple said:


> Did you e-mail her?  Did you check your spam folder, just in case the confirmation e-mail is there?
> 
> I want you to resolve it, worrying is no fun.



Yep and got no response yet for the email. If I don't get my stuff by next Friday, I will report it to my bank.   It's strike 3 for DB. I'd rather stick with AV because I'm able to track my stuff better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2012)

@DDTexlaxed

WOW DD. This just doesn't sound like Darcy's at all. I've never known her to have shabby CS.  

I cannot imagine her being non-responsive to your emails. Maybe whenever she responds she'll refund your money and ship your stuff out anyway.erplexed

I.honestly.just.can't.imagine.because.it.doesn't.sound.like.them.

Hmp. I know someone it _'does'_ sound like, but not Darcy's.


----------



## Lita (Dec 7, 2012)

My Cush came today..

Curly Kinks was shipped...

*I have 2 more items to go..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DDTexlaxed
> 
> WOW DD. This just doesn't sound like Darcy's at all. I've never known her to have shabby CS.
> 
> ...




I've ordered from them in the past, as well. I've never had this happen before.  My card was charged on cyber Monday. I truly am worried that she's going to gyp me. Perhaps the BF orders overwhelmed her. I just want my stuff. I will order DB from a different site from now on.  I hope to get my order soon because I really like the products I ordered.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 7, 2012)

Ha! DB was waiting at my door when I got home thankfully. I was about to get upset. Tomorrow is moving day after all


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DDTexlaxed
> 
> WOW DD. This just doesn't sound like Darcy's at all. I've never known her to have shabby CS.
> 
> ...



I believe it because I experienced her bad cs two years ago and I'll never order anything from her again, too many other great products out there with better service.


----------



## polished07 (Dec 7, 2012)

Still no sign of DB and I didn't get a reply back from my email I sent inquiring about my ish! Last time for her I got everything else I could got KBB at least I know her products are worth the wait I hate complaining but dang this is not timely at all :-/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2012)

jamaica68 polished07 DDTexlaxed

Ladies.....That's too bad.  I _loathe_ poor CS anywhere (and I've also had my share of it).  

Just not from this particular Vendor.

For Ms. Polished and Ms. DDT, I hope things get worked out soon.

For Ms. Jamaica68: Thanks for the input.


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> jamaica68 polished07 DDTexlaxed
> 
> Ladies.....That's too bad.  I _loathe_ poor CS anywhere (and I've also had my share of it).
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair no problem, you live and learn. Thankfully I received my products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2012)

jamaica68

I'm glad you got them. 

Thankfully, most of my DB Purchases have come from Curlmart, Nounou, NaturallyTheStore, Sage (and other retailers).

But the items I did purchase directly from her, were w/o issues.


----------



## femmedusiecle (Dec 7, 2012)

Has anyone heard from henna sooqy sooq yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2012)

femmedusiecle

I thought I read Up Thread that some folks had received their Henna Sooq


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my henna sooq order but that's because i ordered the red raj and it was a preorder expected to be stocked 12/7


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Philippians413
> 
> Thanks for Sharing the Eye Candy!...



I put my phone close to my face to stare lovingly at all the products.


----------



## femmedusiecle (Dec 7, 2012)

.....oh werrrdddd?

My order didn't even include Red Raj!! I did call them today asking when it'd be in stock and they said they 'think next week'.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 7, 2012)

femmedusiecle said:


> Has anyone heard from henna sooqy sooq yet?



I got mine, but I didn't order Henna. I pre-ordered Amla which was stocked November 30 and my package was shipped on Monday.


----------



## femmedusiecle (Dec 7, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I got mine, but I didn't order Henna. I pre-ordered Amla which was stocked November 30 and my package was shipped on Monday.



I called them today and should've asked about my order. Grrrrrrr.....


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 7, 2012)

I didn't order any preorders because I am impatient. I didn't want to hold up my entire order for one item.

Now I can order my amla powder.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 7, 2012)

polished07 said:


> Still no sign of DB and I didn't get a reply back from my email I sent inquiring about my ish! Last time for her I got everything else I could got KBB at least I know her products are worth the wait I hate complaining but dang this is not timely at all :-/



It is very frustrating, but hopefully when it comes you will like them. All my orders have shipped this week, but it is a waiting game for me because of the customs process to ship things into the country. 

I have been ranting and raving about the ridiculous customs process here - every package is checked by an Customs Border Officer. I even mailed my MP to tell him I will not be voting for him if he doesn't put forward a bill to change things. I have not heard from him, but I will email him again. No one comes between a PJ and her products.


----------



## femmedusiecle (Dec 7, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> I didn't order any preorders because I am impatient. I didn't want to hold up my entire order for one item.
> 
> Now I can order my *amla powder*.




I just checked my order status online and it said the amla powder won't be ready until December 14th.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 8, 2012)

polished07 said:


> Still no sign of DB and I didn't get a reply back from my email I sent inquiring about my ish! Last time for her I got everything else I could got KBB at least I know her products are worth the wait I hate complaining but dang this is not timely at all :-/



So it's not just me. Now I know it's them. They have until Friday. Then I'm calling my bank.


----------



## Arian (Dec 8, 2012)

I got my Hydroquench samples and I already know I will buy full sizes of: 

Greaseless Moisture
Puttyful

I used the Botanical Peppermint Conditioning Mask...not sure how I feel about it just yet. Sealing the GM in with Qhemet is just the moisture my hair needs. Feels so soft after drying. I have to say, I had a good hair day, despite taking down my senegalese twists. I'm looking forward to using the rest of my samples.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 8, 2012)

That sucks about DB. She responded personally to my email and I received my products a week after ordering.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> *No one comes between a PJ and her products.*


 
Ogoma

.........


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 8, 2012)

The Red Raj from Henna Sooq wasn't supposed to ship until the 7th, 8th or 9th...I can't remember which day exactly. I ordered a kilo.

I got my Koils by Nature order yesterday and my HairVeda order today. I don't know what to try first! :superbanana:

Why did Koils by nature send me a sample of their Norishing Hair and Body butter?  OMG.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 8, 2012)

So I just found out my Lilla Rose order was delivered to the wrong address. I was sent a delivery notification with the wrong city. Bummer. I have to say the rep is doing everything she can to get the matter resolved. I have a Christmas party on next weekend and wanted to wear my new hair jewelry. I hope my replacement order arrived in time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2012)

AtlantaJJ

Gurl................They sent me one too!  Now I must have a Full Size Jar of that Butter.


----------



## CheLala13 (Dec 8, 2012)

I finally got my Darcy's Botanicals products. Really excited to use them today!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 8, 2012)

I am feeling slightly guilty. Having another spa weekend. I didn't understand the beauty of BASK! I smell so good! I keep trying to smell my  arms. My hair smells good too. I found myself wondering what that good smell was! It was me! 

Not that I stink. I am already prissy/girly but I smell really good!


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 8, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> I am feeling slightly guilty. Having another spa weekend. I didn't understand the beauty of BASK! I smell so good! I keep trying to smell my  arms. My hair smells good too. I found myself wondering what that good smell was! It was me!
> 
> Not that I stink. I am already prissy/girly but I smell really good!



I absolutely love some of their body stuff. The hair stuff is okay for me, but the body scrubs gives me lush skin and the whipped custard on my hair *and* body is divine. I tried a sample of the detangling milk on dry hair and it was super nice. I have two on the way and if it keeps working as well, Bask will be seeing my money (for those three items) for a long time.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 8, 2012)

Ogoma are you telling me I can put the body cream in my hair?!!  I bought 6 different Bask items (during sage BF) and you are telling me they are multi-purpose?


----------



## dmples2 (Dec 8, 2012)

*I got my Liquid Gold and Darcy's Botanicals today.*


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 8, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> @Ogoma are you telling me I can put the body cream in my hair?!!  I bought 6 different Bask items (during sage BF) and you are telling me they are multi-purpose?



The whipped custard on my hair was so good, but if you live in a dry place hold off until spring if your hair acts finnicky with glycerin in the winter. I am in the pacific northwest and it is humid in the winter with all the rain. I used it to re-moisturize on dry hair and it was perfection.

I also like that her scents are nice and light, not overbearing.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 8, 2012)

HanaKuroi both the whipped and condensed custard worked in my hair. Smells so good!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 8, 2012)

Darcy's Botanicals responded to my email and said I would receive my products in a few days. She apologized for the trauma I was going through. I agree about nothing coming between a PJ and her products, but more than that. With so many so called companies taking money and not giving products, one has to be extra careful with whom you do business with.  Many ladies have been burned and I was afraid I was one of them. Now I can look forward to getting my BF stash without worrying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2012)

@DDTexlaxed Great News Ms. DD! 

Hopefully @polished07 will get hers soon too.

I hope things end well for you both.  Thanks for the Update.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 8, 2012)

^^^
You probably sent an email for us. Thank you!lachen:


----------



## coolhandlulu (Dec 9, 2012)

anyone receive IPN order yet?  i'm still waiting on DB in Bama, but i did order later in the sale.  got my new storage furniture for storing hair products!  i really like siamese twists butters/ cream.  also the green tea hair lotion from hairitage made my hair almost too soft!  i'm more impressed with my andis ceramic hair dryer.  talk about MINIMAL breakage.  i didn't think there was a difference in hair dryers.  Live and learn.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone got their Silk Dreams?  I have not gotten any notices as of yet erplexed


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 9, 2012)

Still waiting on Purabody, Henna Sooq and IPN. My PJism has officially returned!


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 9, 2012)

ms.blue said:


> Received a tracking number from bask on Tuesday and today it still says electronic info received.   I don't like when companies print out shipping  info and don't mail out products...this is leaving a very sour taste in my mouth.  This experience alone would make this my last purchase from them.



I received my bask products yesterday...so far I'm not too impressed (I do love the smell of the java bean & honey) but I'll give the products a chance.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 9, 2012)

I received my Darcy orders yesterday,  didn't get any shipping notice but it arrived!! Like everyone had said, the sweet cocoa bean smells Nothing like a cocoa,  just ok but haven't tried it on my hair yet. 
Still waiting on the cc's orders, got a shipping notice on that, I should get them by tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 9, 2012)

SouthernStunner said:


> Anyone got their Silk Dreams?  I have not gotten any notices as of yet erplexed



I received my shipping notice from SD yesterday


----------



## Ajna (Dec 9, 2012)

I have not gotten anything from Shescentit nor Darcy my curly kinks stuff just shipped though.

Did anyone else notice on curly kinks if you ordered a gift set it was not 30% but 20%? That threw me.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Dec 9, 2012)

ms.blue said:


> I received my bask products yesterday...so far I'm not too impressed (I do love the smell of the java bean & honey) but I'll give the products a chance.



I like the BASK body stuff better. I have tried the yam and the palm tapioca.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 9, 2012)

SouthernStunner said:


> Anyone got their Silk Dreams?  I have not gotten any notices as of yet erplexed



I didnt get any notices but I did get my SD earlier in rhe week.


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 9, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> Still waiting on Purabody, *Henna Sooq* and IPN. My PJism has officially returned!




I'm also waiting on my Henna Sooq. I want to try that Sweet Honey Enriching Hair Nourisher already.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 9, 2012)

Got DB and BBB yesterday (Saturday).  I'm all set.


----------



## Imoan (Dec 10, 2012)

Still waiting on DB, and 3 vendors to ship items that where missing, NOT trying to rant, but I am NOT feeling too pleased with a few new/old vendors presentation, and quality of products sent, and cs, I had 2 vendors promising to send out items that was NOT mailed, contact 2 just to find out if missing item has been mailed out yet only to find out my stuff has NOT been mailed out and another promise to send it out on Monday 12-10-12, 2 items I rec'd had NO lablels on jars, and one item had hair and dirty smudges on white top... 
I hardly ever complain or fuss but this has NOT been a good BF/Cyber Monday 2012 Haul for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2012)

Imoan said:


> *Still waiting on DB, and 3 vendors to ship items that where missing, NOT trying to rant, but I am NOT feeling too pleased with a few new/old vendors presentation, and quality of products sent, and cs, I had 2 vendors promising to send out items that was NOT mailed, contact 2 just to find out if missing item has been mailed out yet only to find out my stuff has NOT been mailed out and another promise to send it out on Monday 12-10-12, 2 items I rec'd had NO lablels on jars, and one item had hair and dirty smudges on white top... *
> *I hardly ever complain or fuss but this has NOT been a good BF/Cyber Monday 2012 Haul for me.*


 
Imoan

Now you know this is some 'mess'............


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Pompous Blue said:


> I ordered 4 - 16 oz. Pumpkin Seed Conditioners at $12. Shipping was $6.75. Total order = $42.75.


I meant to post this last week when I received my order. She honored the price of $12 for the 16 oz conditioner. With shipping, that was 50% off. I'm so happy. She has good customer service.  

Unlike Afroveda. Had a customer svc issue with her. Paid $10.95 for shipping (Nov 10 order -8 products). When it arrived Mon, Dec 3, it had an $18.05 postage due stamp on it. $29 for postage???!!! There was no previous correspondence or anything to let me know that postage would be more than what I paid for with my order. Had the P.O. send it back. Wrote her about it, she caught an attitude. I had said long time ago I would never order from her again and against my better judgement, I placed an order. This was my last time ordering from her!


----------



## Imoan (Dec 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Imoan
> 
> Now you know this is some 'mess'............


 
Horrible MESS!!! How do you send products out dirty, and no lables? I can be some what understanding on forgetting a item,( although Vendors need to *double* *triple *check that each and every item is in the box, envelope what have you before shipping it OUT) Don't they make sure they have customers MONEY before they ship out customers packages?????  let me hush cuzz I dont like fussing etc...  going to get my coffee and get to work..


----------



## Imoan (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Pompous Blue said:


> I meant to post this last week when I received my order. She honored the price of $12 for the 16 oz conditioner. With shipping, that was 50% off. I'm so happy. She has good customer service.
> 
> Unlike Afroveda. Had a customer svc issue with her. Paid $10.95 for shipping (Nov 10 order -8 products). When it arrived Mon, Dec 3, it had an $18.05 postage due stamp on it. $*29 for postage*???!!! There was no previous correspondence or anything to let me know that postage would be more than what I paid for with my order. Had the P.O. send it back. Wrote her about it, she caught an attitude. I had said long time ago I would never order from her again and against my better judgement, I placed an order. This was my last time ordering from her!


 
These Vendors are tripping big time, they want that money honey, but are NOT doing customers RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Imoan said:


> These Vendors are tripping big time, they want that money honey, but are NOT doing customers RIGHT!!!!


Imoan They're very crazy!! Who has time to sit around beefing with them? We're doing them a favor by being good, patient customers. No more! EVER!!!  

That's why I scaled back significantly with some old vendors this year. The situation with hydroquench and Afroveda was unforgivable! I can't take it anymore. I'm glad I used my credit card to order Afroveda 'cause they took care of things! I don't think PayPal would have returned my money.

Dirty, mis-labeled, non-labeled and slow shipping is the living end. These people are not trying to get better. I've been dealing with them since 2009 and it's the same ole story, time and time again!!!


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Pompous Blue said:


> I meant to post this last week when I received my order. She honored the price of $12 for the 16 oz conditioner. With shipping, that was 50% off. I'm so happy. She has good customer service.
> 
> Unlike Afroveda. Had a customer svc issue with her. Paid $10.95 for shipping (Nov 10 order -8 products). *When it arrived Mon, Dec 3, it had an $18.05 postage due stamp on it. $29 for postage???!!!* There was no previous correspondence or anything to let me know that postage would be more than what I paid for with my order. Had the P.O. send it back. Wrote her about it, she caught an attitude. I had said long time ago I would never order from her again and against my better judgement, I placed an order. This was my last time ordering from her!



You have got to be kidding me!! Wth did she send a living room set! I would be beyond livid. A large flat rate box is only like 15.00 to mail and 8 products should be ok in that. Plus she should of picked up the remaining 5 bucks or whatever it was because she didn't calculate correctly from the get go.


----------



## kellistarr (Dec 10, 2012)

I've got just a few gripes, too, like where in the hell are my products?  At least *ACKNOWLEDGE *that you received my order.  Maybe you're having trouble getting the products out, I can understand that, yes, I see that you've taken my money, but did you get my correct order, are you making my stuff?   OK.  I'm going to have patience; I won't call you out yet, don't want to turn the LHCF ladies off to you. . . .

I know it's tough during holiday time but small business vendors need to anticipate the demand and work on preparation and delivery.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope I get all my products before Christmas.  at Canadian Customs Agents.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 10, 2012)

Got shipping notice from Shescentit today.  Took  10 business says.  This is my last Black Friday/cyber mon order outstanding


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 10, 2012)

Imoan said:


> Still waiting on DB, and 3 vendors to ship items that where missing, NOT trying to rant, but I am NOT feeling too pleased with a few new/old vendors presentation, and quality of products sent, and cs, I had 2 vendors promising to send out items that was NOT mailed, contact 2 just to find out if missing item has been mailed out yet only to find out my stuff has NOT been mailed out and another promise to send it out on *Monday 12-10-12, 2 items I rec'd had NO lablels on jars, and one item had hair and dirty smudges on white top... *
> I hardly ever complain or fuss but this has NOT been a good BF/Cyber Monday 2012 Haul for me.



WTH!!!!!!!

Unacceptable!


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Pompous Blue said:


> I meant to post this last week when I received my order. She honored the price of $12 for the 16 oz conditioner. With shipping, that was 50% off. I'm so happy. She has good customer service.
> 
> Unlike Afroveda. Had a customer svc issue with her. Paid $10.95 for shipping (Nov 10 order -8 products).* When it arrived Mon, Dec 3, it had an $18.05 postage due stamp on it. $29 for postage?*??!!! There was no previous correspondence or anything to let me know that postage would be more than what I paid for with my order. Had the P.O. send it back. Wrote her about it, she caught an attitude. I had said long time ago I would never order from her again and against my better judgement, I placed an order. This was my last time ordering from her!



I have never seen this happen before. What was she thinking????

I have never ordered from her and I am probably never going to do so.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 10, 2012)

If I wait too long for a product, I find it hard to order from that vendor again. No matter how much I like the product, if it takes them too long to ship, it turns me off ever dealing with the company. 

My enjoyment of a product involves the whole experience from ordering to use.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 10, 2012)

Imoan said:
			
		

> Still waiting on DB, and 3 vendors to ship items that where missing, NOT trying to rant, but I am NOT feeling too pleased with a few new/old vendors presentation, and quality of products sent, and cs, I had 2 vendors promising to send out items that was NOT mailed, contact 2 just to find out if missing item has been mailed out yet only to find out my stuff has NOT been mailed out and another promise to send it out on Monday 12-10-12, 2 items I rec'd had NO lablels on jars, and one item had hair and dirty smudges on white top...
> I hardly ever complain or fuss but this has NOT been a good BF/Cyber Monday 2012 Haul for me.



See this right here is why I am not going to bother with some of these vendors.

How can you use something if you don't know what it is? Then they sent you something with hair on it?

You have missing items? They have no quality control. 

I hope you are made whole soon!

I am mad for you!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 10, 2012)

Why can't these vendors put a cap on how many items they will sell?When they have met it then they are sold out. Don't take on more than they can chew. They are simply greedy and bad at business. 

I don't like bad CS. 

Some of these vendors seem like they are just throwing stuff in a jar, not even knowing what is in there.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



*Frisky* said:


> You have got to be kidding me!! Wth did she send a living room set! I would be beyond livid. A large flat rate box is only like 15.00 to mail and 8 products should be ok in that. Plus she should of picked up the remaining 5 bucks or whatever it was because she didn't calculate correctly from the get go.


*Frisky*
It was reprehensible!!! I was livid!! 
I remember one time I ordered from myhoneychild.com during her BF sale. Shipping was not calculated at check-out; so, I thought it was free. She emailed me a couple of hours later to let me know shipping would be $8.95 and it was not calculated at check-out because of a glitch. She offered to cancel my order if I did not wish to pay the additional $8.95 for shipping. I said I would pay it and she sent me a PayPal invoice. No muss; no fuss!!!

Why couldn't Afroveda have done the same thing? In her correspondence to me she said she found out it was additional shipping once my pkg was ready to ship. Huh???!!! And she couldn't email me and let me make the choice to pay it or cancel my order??!! What a ditz....Unbelievable!!


----------



## mech (Dec 10, 2012)

so i just got a black friday update from darcy's saying my order is complete. hopefully they'll be shipping it soon.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 10, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I have never seen this happen before. What was she thinking????
> 
> I have never ordered from her and I am probably never going to do so.



Ogoma It was just plain stoopid!!! She said in her email I shouldn't have sent the package back 'til she could try to figure out what had happened since she had printed and mailed out 50 pkgs. and I was the only one who complained about postage due. Are you kiddin' me? She's been doing this for a long time and keeps getting it wrong!! 

BTW, the pkg was a brown box and not a flat-rate box.....Wonder why she doesn't use flat-rate. Has she gotten sideways of the P.O.? And they restrict her somehow. She said she weighed my pkg and new postage was $18.05. 

I didn't answer her email because it was rife with excuses, blame and downright stupidity. I let my CC company handle it.


----------



## Imoan (Dec 10, 2012)

I have NO problem waiting for my stuff if on the Vendors site it tells me specific rules about processing etc... example via DB~ We ship all orders via USPS Priority Mail or USPS Parcel Post (depending on location) and will provided you with timely email communication and delivery confirmation when your order is shipped. USPS Priority Mail usually averages about 2-3 delivery days and USPS Parcel Post with Delivery Confirmation averages about 2-3 days as well. Please allow us 2-3 business days from the time you place your order to process & prepare your hair & skin care treats. All of our products are handmade FRESH to order every week to provide you with the best quality possible. Please allow USPS an additional 2-3 business days after our product preparation time (2-3 business days) to deliver your order.  But when Vendors DO NOT follow their own rules and procedures and I get bad presentation and missing items... THATS what gets me mad. If Vendors tell me 10 business days thats what I expect, if its going to be LATER.. send me a friendly email letting me know and the option if I want to wait or cancel my order.. Thanks Have a nice Day....


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Dec 10, 2012)

Um. Darcy needs to hook me up with something extra for the wait. Still nothing...

Also when I got my hairitage she forgot the Shea butter hair growth label.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 10, 2012)

Got my bask stuff today (I'm in Europe), so that wasn't too bad of a wait for me. Everything was well packaged, and everything smells AMAZING. Did anyone else get a muscavado vanilla and pecan souffle body cream sample? I really hope it's something she'll start offering. I love how it smells. 

My (body) Haul:

Plantain Spice Warming Body Butter
Whipped Custard- Lemon Beignet
Condensed Custard- Pineapple Ginger
Cocoa Nibs Scrub
Cupuacu Coco-Nilla Serum


Next sale I'll stock up on palm tapioca and the detangling milk.


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 10, 2012)

Lord! I'm sorry this happened to you all who still haven't received your stuff. I ordered from a few places and left the rest alone. I got my Shescentit order a couple days ago and I think I ordered the other stuff from Sage and Oyin. 

I hope you guys stuff comes soon.  I know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 10, 2012)

I got my DB today (it shipped on 12/7). I bought the DB Sweet Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Hair Whip and it's a looot thicker than I expected


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 10, 2012)

Got almost all the stuff i ordered black friday/cyber monday. BASK is on its way today. Now just waiting on Silk Dreams.


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2012)

Goy my curly kinks..Loving the Coil Jam..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 10, 2012)

i received my order from Lilla Rose. I am a satisfied customer. The post office changed my zip code and the order was delivered to someone else. I sent an e-mail to my representative on Friday evening. She responded back to me on Saturday morning. A new order was processed and sent via UPS and delivered to me today. In addition the owner included an additional Flexi Clip for my troubles. I am so appreciate to them because they value customer service. When they became aware of my problem they took immediate action to resolved the matter. Excellent customer service.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 10, 2012)

Imoan said:
			
		

> Still waiting on DB, and 3 vendors to ship items that where missing, NOT trying to rant, but I am NOT feeling too pleased with a few new/old vendors presentation, and quality of products sent, and cs, I had 2 vendors promising to send out items that was NOT mailed, contact 2 just to find out if missing item has been mailed out yet only to find out my stuff has NOT been mailed out and another promise to send it out on Monday 12-10-12, 2 items I rec'd had NO lablels on jars, and one item had hair and dirty smudges on white top...
> I hardly ever complain or fuss but this has NOT been a good BF/Cyber Monday 2012 Haul for me.



If u don't mind, who sent u dirty mislabeled products?  I need to add them to my do not buy list. That is so disgusting and shows a real lack of pride. Smh that is so crazy


----------



## dmples2 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Got my Silk Dreams today.Three more to go...*


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 10, 2012)

After today, I think I'm going to stick with local stuff. I just can't deal with this waiting.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 10, 2012)

DDTexlaxed 

Buy from an online dealer like sagenaturalceuticals or curlmart. I have never had an issue with them. You can buy several brands and once and save on shipping!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2012)

Pompous Blue

Blue...Gurl...That is Terrible. 

Hmp. I am at a loss for words.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 10, 2012)

I’m really surprised by the stories involving Darcy’s Botanicals because she has always extended stellar service.  However, the thought of anyone receiving dirty, mislabeled and missing products is disturbing because it’s indicative of poor quality control protocols, and possibly unhygienic work conditions.  Sorry, but no one deserves that kind of BS.

Thankfully, I didn’t order anything from her line this BF/CM.  I hope everyone is able to get their issues resolved in a satisfactory manner.


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anybody have any problems with KBB this year?  Check this out, skip to 1:50 for the KBB rant.  Shame on it all!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h12b7DV4vWg&list=UUN4ZWeDN2V0oo8ZRC7O58Iw&index=1


----------



## Ajna (Dec 10, 2012)

jamaica68 said:


> Anybody have any problems with KBB this year?  Check this out, skip to 1:50 for the KBB rant.  Shame on it all!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h12b7DV4vWg&list=UUN4ZWeDN2V0oo8ZRC7O58Iw&index=1



So glad I did not order from them and I almost did.
What is really going on with these vendors?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Blue...Gurl...That is Terrible.
> 
> Hmp. I am at a loss for words.



IDareT'sHair Guurrrlll, it was unbelievable......She still hasn't learned. She lamented in her email how she was a "small company" and mistakes can be made.....Are you kidding me???!!!! She makes more mistakes than get it right!

The last time I got some Miss Bhree Buriti Ultra Hydrating Hair Cream was when we did that swap in 2010. I thought enough time had passed to allow her to get her act together. Took a chance in July and tried to order from her. She kept messing up the invoice, so I canceled that order. 

Got the email for the Nov. 10 - 11, Pre-BF, 35% off sale. Thought it was safe to order since I wouldn't be in the BF stampede....WRONG!!!!

But on a positive note: Sage, CurlMart, Myhoneychild, Oyin, Hennsooq and Darcy's had quick shipping and reasonable shipping rates. And I still sing the praises of Darcy's honoring the $12 for the 16 oz. Pumpkin seed conditioner + 25% off....How sweet!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2012)

Pompous Blue

Blue...You know You Haul BIG!  So, I know how frustrating that is.  

She's definitely going to miss the business.

Am I the only one that has a problem with Vendors having "Sales" before they complete orders from the 1st Sale?


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: BLACK FRIDAY 2012 SALES "PLEASE POST HERE"*



Pompous Blue said:


> Unlike Afroveda. Had a customer svc issue with her. *Paid $10.95 for shipping (Nov 10 order -8 products). When it arrived Mon, Dec 3, it had an $18.05 postage due stamp on it. $29 for postage???!!! *There was no previous correspondence or anything to let me know that postage would be more than what I paid for with my  order. Had the P.O. send it back.*Wrote her about it, she caught an attitude*. I had said long time ago I would never order from her again and against my better judgement, I placed an order. This was my last time ordering from her!



Now, see, this right here..... Unbelievable. And she is straight crazy for catchin attitude.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Blue...You know You Haul BIG!  So, I know how frustrating that is.
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair
That's what I was trying to say! I thought by getting in on the Nov. 10, 2012, sale her propensity for screwing up orders would be minimized....NOT!!!

She had a BF sale, too....When I didn't get my order before Thanksgiving, I knew I was in trouble.

So, yeah....I hate when these vendors have back-to-back sales and can't get the orders out in less than 4 - 6 weeks!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2012)

Pompous Blue

WOW Blue. Just WOWerplexed  

I wouldn't have accepted that package either with $18.00 postage due.  

Who would have????


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the poor cs people are having...AWFUL!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 10, 2012)

The hair trigger and proactiv I ordered about a week ago were delivered while I was at work. Still no word from SD.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 10, 2012)

Remind me not to order anything during Black Friday 2013...


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> WOW Blue. Just WOWerplexed
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair And for her to tell me I should not have sent the pkg back until I contacted her......She doesn't have a clue that the P.O. will not hold a pkg to resolve an issue with a vendor....SMH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

Lita said:


> *Sorry to hear about the poor cs people are having...AWFUL!*


 
I agree with Lita.  

I don't remember people having this many problems with Black Friday/Cyber Monday Hauls.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 11, 2012)

Oyin came yesterday...still waiting for SheScentIt


----------



## Meridian (Dec 11, 2012)

Pompous Blue said:


> @IDareT'sHair Guurrrlll, it was unbelievable......She still hasn't learned. She lamented in her email how she was a "small company" and mistakes can be made.....Are you kidding me???!!!! She makes more mistakes than get it right!
> 
> The last time I got some Miss Bhree Buriti Ultra Hydrating Hair Cream was when we did that swap in 2010. I thought enough time had passed to allow her to get her act together. Took a chance in July and tried to order from her. She kept messing up the invoice, so I canceled that order.
> 
> ...



I had the same issue when I ordered on 11/10. I was under the impression that since the products I ordered were being discontinued, that meant they were already made and ready to be shipped. I was SO wrong. I even told her such when I emailed her on 11/26 about whether my order would be shipped before the Black Friday orders. I got some generic email and emailed her back three days later. I then got some email about my order being during a sale so others came before me, but it was shipped the next day. That will be my first and only order from her.


----------



## Imoan (Dec 11, 2012)

Darcy's came yesterday, Thank You...I have to say that this vendor was NOT late in shipping, but I just did not get the timely email communication and delivery confirmation when your order is shipped.  Yes she did honor the 16oz for $12 

Also, I thought about posting who the vendors where that I had major issues with but I am waiting to see how they plan to handle my issues also its the 1st time I had issues with them so trying to give them the benefit of doubt... trying to do the right thing...


----------



## miss stress (Dec 11, 2012)

still no darcy's or shescentit. I want my damn products! I've been putting off washing my hair till they come. I think imma cry yall


----------



## **SaSSy** (Dec 11, 2012)

This BF was the worst in terms of receiving all my order within a reasonable time. I'm not blaming all the vendors, but the USPS is horrible and really should be privatize. 

I got my Claudie's stuff today so I'm good on everything for at least a year.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 11, 2012)

PJaye said:


> I’m really surprised by the stories involving Darcy’s Botanicals because she has always extended stellar service.  However, the thought of anyone receiving dirty, mislabeled and missing products is disturbing because it’s indicative of poor quality control protocols, and possibly unhygienic work conditions.  Sorry, but no one deserves that kind of BS.
> 
> Thankfully, I didn’t order anything from her line this BF/CM.  I hope everyone is able to get their issues resolved in a satisfactory manner.



Wait the dirty unlabeled products didn't come from DB right?  I thought they came from someone else and PP didn't state the vendor, but she was still waiting on DB products to arrive.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 11, 2012)

Cc's naturals came in yesterday. Got all my bf hauls, will definitely be skipping some vendors next Black Friday sales.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 11, 2012)

prettyinpurple said:
			
		

> Wait the dirty unlabeled products didn't come from DB right?  I thought they came from someone else and PP didn't state the vendor, but she was still waiting on DB products to arrive.



That was my understanding as well.

I can't see Darcy's Botanicals doing this.


----------



## Imoan (Dec 11, 2012)

prettyinpurple said:


> Wait the dirty unlabeled products didn't come from DB right? I thought they came from someone else and PP didn't state the vendor, but she was still waiting on DB products to arrive.


 

You read it correctly..... dirty and unlabeled products did NOT come from DB, DB stuff alwasy comes very clean awesome presentation, bottles, jars filled to the prim....


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 11, 2012)

My DB order was recieved in Miami at my courier.  Will soon be able to pick it up here in Jamaica!


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 11, 2012)

I really don't get it with these companies. I would rather my orders be late and have all your items correct then have a bunch of people helping me that don't know what they are doing and have everything wrong. man I wish I had gone in the hair product business. Maybe she can turn her business over to me lol. I check everything before it is mailed out and I double check the invoices. that is really crazy. don't have a sale if you can not handle the business.


----------



## Xaragua (Dec 11, 2012)

I finally locate my packages, I have more issues with USPS than the vendors themselves.


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I got my items from Hariveda.com and I love them. I mean I ordered my whipped creme but this time I wanted to try the whipped cloud so I ordered 2 of them and I didn't know it was for thick course hair. I love it anyway and it will last me a long time because I only can use a tiny bit on my hair.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 11, 2012)

I contacted Jorien of SD about her shipping schedule. She promptly emailed me back and let me know all orders should be shipped by December 20th. I still don't like the wait but I appreciate being giving a clear time frame and a vendor who I can reach. It makes me feel more comfortable.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 11, 2012)

The wait is ovaahhh! DB came today, I was nervous to open the package because the PO labeled it 'received in damaged condition'...my products are fine though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

We all must admit:  Competition was FIERCE this Black Friday.  

Err on-line vendor and they mama was offering huge/above average discounts. *cough* _well...not all._

Okay, but most.

So, I'm wondering if that's why all the mistakes?  They weren't use/ready for the attack of the PJ's.....

We literally shut down Black Friday/Cyber Monday.  And when you factor in NC, BHM and all the specialty blogs and hair sites.......I'm seeing how this year was a problem.

They just weren't ready.

We tore up some stuff this Black Friday!


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2012)

My Soultincals shipped..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I agree with Lita.
> 
> I don't remember people having this many problems with Black Friday/Cyber Monday Hauls.



IDareT'sHair They was not ready this year,I bet they will be next go round..A lot of new vendors on the scene with great looking products..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

@Lita

I agree. There are alot of Newbie Vendors out there with good service and nice discounts.


----------



## Imoan (Dec 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> We all must admit:  Competition was FIERCE this Black Friday.
> 
> Err on-line vendor and they mama was offering huge/above average discounts. *cough* _well...not all._
> 
> ...




 True True.... I wanna say more on this but I shall hold my peace, I will say I am still waiting for stuff that was NOT shipped, I have 2 vendors that seem to NOT respond back to my emails in about 3 days now, I have a few pictures of products that was rec'd that had huge holes in them, one product one whole side of the product is missing.. I am like so so mad..  They made NO NO mistake in taking my order and my money....  so much for holding my peace..lol


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 11, 2012)

SheScentIt came in yesterday.  Sigh.  First and last Black Friday for Haircare.  I'll just order through the year.

Don't be surprised if I'm up in here next year.  But right now I'm just a little peeved that I ordered 11.23 and got the last of my orders 12.10.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

@Imoan

I know Girl. I'm sure they got real sloppy tryna' get things out. SMHerplexed

I remember early on when HQS said she had some _kids_ helping her fill orders.... so um..yeah..you know how that went..........

Anyway, I'm sure they had: ALL Hands on Deck. I can only imagine. 

And I know from my own little Sales here & there, that Post Office ain't no joke either.

They should be forecasting what their Big Sellers are and have most of it made in advance. 

They should spend October buying supplies and making products. Very little Sales are on Labor Day or Halloween.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 11, 2012)

prettyinpurple said:


> Wait the dirty unlabeled products didn't come from DB right? I thought they came from someone else and PP didn't state the vendor, but she was still waiting on DB products to arrive.


 

No, those products were not shipped from DB and I didn’t mean for my post to imply that they did. Just commenting on my surprise at the reports of poor service from DB along with my skin crawling at the thought of dirty and mislabeled products.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 11, 2012)

Got Sage (2-16 oz Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner), shipped the Monday after Thanksgiving, today.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Dec 11, 2012)

DB order is complete but still no shipping #...I am kinda mad.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 11, 2012)

SD order arrived today


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hairitage Hydration sale:

Code: 121212 for 36% off today!!!


----------



## miss stress (Dec 12, 2012)

Shescentit arrived yesterday now where r u DARCY??


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 12, 2012)

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> Hairitage Hydration sale:
> 
> Code: 121212 for 36% off today!!!



So, they have completed their BF orders?


----------



## coolhandlulu (Dec 12, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> So, they have completed their BF orders?



I ordered twice during the sale and received both in lightening fast speed.  Really impresed!


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 12, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Hairitage Hydration sale:
> 
> Code: 121212 for 36% off today!!!



Brownie518 - good looking out! just placed an order.... although I already hauled on BF -- loved the products I received so I'm willing to sample some more....


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 12, 2012)

coolhandlulu said:
			
		

> I ordered twice during the sale and received both in lightening fast speed.  Really impresed!



Does it usually say 1 available? 

Will they ship priority mail?


----------



## Imoan (Dec 12, 2012)

I think I am being Punk or Tested in some kinda way.... I emailed the Vendors about my missing item and if they where mailed out on Monday(12-10-12) now I am being told they are waiting on supplies(vendor did apologize)..... I am so at a lost because did they not KNOW they where out of supplies when they told me my stuff would be shipped out on Monday??????.....Another still has NOT emailed me back and its been 4 days.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 12, 2012)

coolhandlulu said:


> I ordered twice during the sale and received both in lightening fast speed.  Really impresed!



Ditto I received my order from Hairitage long long ago... This sale looks good, but I don't have a have a need for anything else right now.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 12, 2012)

Imoan said:
			
		

> I think I am being Punk or Tested in some kinda way.... I emailed the Vendors about my missing item and if they where mailed out on Monday(12-10-12) now I am being told they are waiting on supplies(vendor did apologize)..... I am so at a lost because did they not KNOW they where out of supplies when they told me my stuff would be shipped out on Monday??????.....Another still has NOT emailed me back and its been 4 days.



You need to call your credit card companies and call it a day!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 12, 2012)

Still no DB. I was promised my products by today. So angry I can spit!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 12, 2012)

Got my SarenzoBeads earrings and my Darcy's today!! 

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 12, 2012)

Did anyone get their Hairveda yet?  I'm still waiting.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 12, 2012)

Got my SD shipped yesterday  Should be here by Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 12, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Did anyone get their Hairveda yet?  I'm still waiting.



I got mines Saturday. I wonder why yours is taking so long.


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 12, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Did anyone get their Hairveda yet?  I'm still waiting.



Wow. I got mine Nov. 28th.


----------



## Lita (Dec 13, 2012)

My Soultinicals Came...Got the Dc in my hair now..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mech (Dec 13, 2012)

got my darcy's!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 13, 2012)

Lita please review Soultanicals! I fell in love with their product descriptions but I'm holding back from buying right now.


----------



## dmples2 (Dec 13, 2012)

* My Naturelle Grow and the rest of my HQS came today.*


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 13, 2012)

Lita

I, too, await your review of that Soultanicals DC. I didn't order that this go 'round but it did sound good.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 13, 2012)

mech said:


> got my darcy's!!




I'm still waiting. I feel like the baby in your siggie pic.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 14, 2012)

Beamodel said:
			
		

> I got mines Saturday. I wonder why yours is taking so long.



Did they send an email tracking or confirmation of the product?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Dec 14, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Lita please review Soultanicals! I fell in love with their product descriptions but I'm holding back from buying right now.



Babygrowth Brownie518 IDareT'sHair Ogoma DDTexlaxed prettyinpurple Hi! I like this line & will be repurchasing..She included in my order a gift trail pack of some products...The box was packed well,bottles full,great CS,because I was asking questions back/forth....

* AfroTastic Dc-Went on very well,medium lotion cream tex,gave nice slip & detangle,scent sweet perfume but smell washes out,gives a lot of shine,my hair had nice ringlets..Was able to finger comb/no hair loss....Going to try it as a leave-in next time...Didn't have to add anything to it..Worked on its own..If she has a xmas sale,will stock-up for spring/summer...I like my winter Dc's dense...

*Knot sauce-Scent cake batter,thin lotion tex,melts tangles,you could feel the moisture being added...Talk about slip..Yum..I used this after I washed my hair..I started not to use the Dc once i applied this after my poo...lol........Reminds me of Enso Hibiscus cream leave-in.....Yep! I could see this being a nice lite/lite summer dc steam treatment..

*Mango Dip/Dentangle Slip-I used this as my rinse-out,medium creamy lotion tex,scent pez candy,I see myself using this year round for my rinse-out & in the summer use it as a leave-in,This can be used on wet/dry hair smooths out tangles instant..Love,Love this,should be a nice addition for little ones hair too...It can double as nice spring/summer moisturizer....Reminds me of Enso Aloe & Marshmallow Milk...Yep!

*Kinky Silk leave-in milk-Used this as my leave-in-Scent lemon perfume (doesn't) linger once applied,gave more slip,soft hair...It can double as a rinse-out or lite conditioning treatment & co-wash..

*Marula Muru moisture guru-Love,Love this,tex whipped icing,scent lemon,I used this on the last portion of my length,Talk about pure silk feel/touch....This will be my Spring/Summer Cream.....My hair is drying nicely...

*Wrappers delight/hydrating spray-This was given (sample),liquid,scent perfume,gives nice cool refresh feeling on the scalp,hair smooth up-instant..I sprayed this on my scalp before I applied the milk....This will make a nice second day hair refresher or scalp soother...I like it on my scalp...



 I give it 2 thumbs up-If your hair & scalp is a fan of Blue Malva,this is the product for you..It does contain VG in some of the items,one of the reasons i will be using them in the spring/summer....The Mango Dip,I will be using Year Round because,I'm using it as a rinse-out...

*The Order I used the products...I washed my with a poo bar (another line),Rinsed with KNOT SAUCE,Used CURL ELASTIC Dc 1hr,Rinsed with DIP,Used KINKY SILK MILK for leave-in,MURU cream on ends,WRAPPERS SPAY on scalp......IN THAT ORDER...lol..

I need a couple of bottles of the Mango Dip..

.KNOW!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## coolhandlulu (Dec 14, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Does it usually say 1 available?
> 
> Will they ship priority mail?



Sorry it took me so long... but not sure about either. Just convoy her.
I'm new to this seller too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2012)

Lita 

Mernin' Ms. Lita!

Nice Soultanicals Review.  When I get home from work, I'll do some more research on this line.

Brownie518  also bought some, so I'll hafta' see waz up!


----------



## polished07 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok I missed the mail man yesterday but my items shipped with no email confirmation ugh, BUT believe me I'm not ungrateful at all now I just have to stop playing tag w the mailman ;-)


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 14, 2012)

The Oyin I ordered on the 5th is out for delivery. Yay for priority mail. Now I know it is worth it 

I think the Bonbons Cheveux is lost somewhere in the mail. She shipped it out the Monday after BF and I still have not received it. It will be three weeks on Monday. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## polished07 (Dec 14, 2012)

K I finally got all of my Black Friday Ish! This DB looks delish!!!!! I'm not mad at her anymore  lol ;-) so got my AO, my whipped queen, DB, and hair vits from Amazon all to start me off for the new year!  Now I need some perm rods and curl formers !


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 14, 2012)

i received all of my Black Friday goodies. Yes!!!


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 14, 2012)

I received Shescentit today.  That's it for my Black Friday/Cyber Monday hauls


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 14, 2012)

DB better have my order by Saturday or I will be contacting my bank. She replied to an email saying my stuff should be to me on Wednesday and now it is Friday. No response to a second e mail, even though she requested me to contact her if I didn't receive my product by Wednesday. Never again! Sorry. I don't care how good her product is,she will never get my money again!


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 14, 2012)

Solia 1" is amazing! Better than the Chi and better than the Maxiglide. I'm in love! My hair is straight and shiny, but with body and looks healthy. Other flat irons always made my hair look flat and greasy. In love.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 14, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> The Oyin I ordered on the 5th is out for delivery. Yay for priority mail. Now I know it is worth it
> 
> I think the Bonbons Cheveux is lost somewhere in the mail. She shipped it out the Monday after BF and I still have not received it. It will be three weeks on Monday. Oh well, it is what it is.



Bonbons Cheveux was in my mailbox so  .

Picked up my Oyin package, but it was not exactly what I ordered. I ordered the hair dew and they sent me the whipped pudding that has everything I hate to use on my hair - shea butter, glycerin, emulsifying wax, beeswax. . This black friday has been a trip. I don't know if I will bother next year. I cannot be getting packages a week or two before Christmas. This is insane.

I am still waiting on Pura Body Naturals and the package that contains Bask, Repair Me, and Bare Escentuals.


----------



## polished07 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok I love my DB stuff I'm trying to figure out how I will order more my 4B kinky coarse dry hair feels AMAZING!


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 15, 2012)

I am so pissed right now, but I am going to simmer down until I hear from them. I have let them know their two options for making this right - refund the cost of the product and the $30 shipping I paid or send me the product express mail. I like to let companies know what they need to do to make me whole. I will wait to hear from them on Monday. The customer service is on point so I am expecting a good resolution.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> *I am so pissed right now, but I am going to simmer down until I hear from them.* I have let them know their two options for making this right - refund the cost of the product and the $30 shipping I paid or send me the product express mail. I like to let companies know what they need to do to make me whole. I will wait to hear from them on Monday. The customer service is on point so I am expecting a good resolution.


 
Ogoma What Happened Ms. O?


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ogoma What Happened Ms. O?



@IDareT'sHair:

A week after BF, in my quest for the staple moisturizer, I got this manic urge to re-try the Hair Dew  so I bought the Hair Dew and threw in some bath products to convince myself the $30 shipping to Canada was worth it. I got my package yesterday (bought Dec. 2, shipped Dec. 5) and opened it up and there was no Hair Dew . There was the Whipped Pudding I did not order . Unless the mail it out to me, I would not get the replacement before I travel for the holidays. Plus I spent $30 on shipping and the only thing that made that cost justifiable in my crazy mind that late night was that I would have the Hair Dew before the holidays. .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2012)

@Ogoma 

Sorry to make you repeat that. I did read your post. 

Did you hear from Oyin yet?


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ogoma
> 
> Sorry to make you repeat that. I did read your post.
> 
> Did you hear from Oyin yet?



IDareT'sHair: No, but I called the store and was told the customer service group was not in until Monday. The guy that picked up was really nice and understanding so I have calmed down a bit. I will wait until Monday and see what they say. At this point, I just want the refund - cost of product AND shipping. I am tired of waiting for packages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2012)

Ogoma  That's terrible Ms. O.

Maybe they'll send you the Hair Dew anyway. 

But...you really do need to try that....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2012)

Ogoma  I'm sure they will make it right for you.  

From my experience, they've always been pretty 'decent' in the Customer Service Department.

I hope everything works out.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 15, 2012)

I had an issue once with them. They fixed it and sent me a free full sized bottle of honey hemp conditioner to make up for it. They will make it right.


----------



## werenumber2 (Dec 15, 2012)

I received my Curlmart, Darcy's, Shescentit orders with no issue at all. I had to wait about 3 weeks for my package from Lilypad Bathworks (first time ordering from her), but she took the initiative in letting me know when the shipment was on its way to her. All in all, I had a good experience with my BF/CM orders this years! 

I tried Shescentit's Macadamia Fixing Gel on Wednesday night for an office party and was REALLY pleased with it!


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 15, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> DB better have my order by Saturday or I will be contacting my bank. She replied to an email saying my stuff should be to me on Wednesday and now it is Friday. No response to a second e mail, even though she requested me to contact her if I didn't receive my product by Wednesday. Never again! Sorry. I don't care how good her product is,she will never get my money again!



I might have to do this with Hairveda. They have not responded to my email and things are just sitting in limbo???


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 15, 2012)

FINALLY I got my shipping notice from silk dreams and should have it monday. Then that's it for my bf/cm shopping. I got my stuff in pretty much good time and didnt mind the wait anyway. I had fun buying stuff


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 15, 2012)

My SD was delivered while I was at work today. Hopefully, they left the box and I won't have to get it redelivered. I need a good spa day.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 15, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> I might have to do this with Hairveda. They have not responded to my email and things are just sitting in limbo???



virtuenow
What did you order from Hairveda. I got my order a week ago.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 15, 2012)

Beamodel said:


> @virtuenow
> What did you order from Hairveda. I got my order a week ago.



1 item, the 24-7 Moist Conditioner.  I checked my account on their page and it still says "pending".  Do you live on the east coast or west coast?


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 16, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> 1 item, the 24-7 Moist Conditioner.  I checked my account on their page and it still says "pending".  Do you live on the east coast or west coast?



I'm in the south (New Orleans). I got moist 247, almond glaze and the ph rinse. I would send her a msg to ck. my online acct still says pending too even though I got my stuff a week ago.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 17, 2012)

I still have not heard back from Oyin.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 17, 2012)

I have sent two emails, called the customer service line, and called the store. Still nothing from them. I will open a dispute with paypal if I don't hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 17, 2012)

has anyone heard from ipn?


----------



## Meridian (Dec 17, 2012)

I got a shipping notice on 12/15, but the info hasn't updated since 12/13...


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 17, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I have sent two emails, called the customer service line, and called the store. Still nothing from them. I will open a dispute with paypal if I don't hear from them tomorrow.



I hope they get back to you.

I hope they answer the phone since they told you to call on Monday.  But the store is only open to the public on Saturdays.  I wonder if they are there during the week.  Maybe the store front has their kitchen/mixing/shipping workarea too?

SN: DB didn't send me samples.  Boo.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 17, 2012)

I got my order from Darcy's Botanicals and an apology email. She said to give her one more chance and that my next order is on her. She will let me try any 4 products I want.  I will be debating what products to try. Anyone got any tips on what to get?


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 17, 2012)

^^ now idk about y'all but I think that's some good CS! Four of her products?!? Shoot, I almost wish it was me! Lol! I hope that doesn't leave a sour taste in your mouth. DB's on my wishlist to try...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2012)

DDTexlaxed 

Girl I'd get:

Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme or DB Shea Butter
Tacumua Butter
Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Creme

*Cleansing Conditioner*


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 17, 2012)

I finally got through to someone at Oyin. The store manager I had spoken with on Saturday had relayed the message and they were very apologetic. No clear explanation on why they had not responded yet, but they asked if I wanted another one. I decided to just take a refund. I am traveling for the holidays this weekend and I don't want packages waiting for me outside. Plus, I am just tired of waiting for packages, it is emotionally exhausting .

Overall, I am happy with the resolution.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 17, 2012)

I got my SD today. Im sooo happy. Cant wait to try my avocado pudding and chocolate bliss


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2012)

DDTexlaxed

SMH!  Gurl  I'd get the Deep Conditioner.  It's The Best!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DDTexlaxed
> 
> Girl I'd get:
> 
> ...





IDareT'sHair said:


> DDTexlaxed
> 
> SMH!  Gurl  I'd get the Deep Conditioner.  It's The Best!



The tucuma butter is only on curlmart.  I don't know if she still makes it or not.

I agree with the DC and the pumpkin seed.  I love the Madagascar vanilla styling cream and the new sweet cocoa bean whip.  

I need to try the DC but it's pricey and I love my babassu DC from Christine Gant BBB.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 17, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> ^^ now idk about y'all but I think that's some good CS! Four of her products?!? Shoot, I almost wish it was me! Lol! I hope that doesn't leave a sour taste in your mouth. DB's on my wishlist to try...



It was an unexpected plus. I was very upset at first because I was angry at the wait for the products. Now I am very happy and need to do some research for what I'll get. I will send her a thank you email.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 17, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> ^^ now idk about y'all but I think that's some good CS! Four of her products?!? Shoot, I almost wish it was me! Lol! I hope that doesn't leave a sour taste in your mouth. DB's on my wishlist to try...



that is great cs!!  I highly recommend the sweet cocoa bean leave in!!


----------



## Imoan (Dec 18, 2012)

In spite of I took a chance to order from IPN on Nov 30th, I wrote her yesterday to get a status on my order and I rec'd this email which I am sure others got:


Good Evening, First of all I apologize for the delay in response to any inquiries and secondly with the delay...as you can imagine I have been extremely busy. If you email me on weekends or after 3:00 p.m. during the week I some times may not respond because those are usually the times I shut down. I have been working very hard around the clock to complete all of the orders that recently came in. Unfortunately, not all orders go out at the same time. Shipments are made several times a week in order to prevent multiple trips to the post office per day. Also, the larger your order, the longer it could take to process. Before the sale started, I believe that I informed everyone of the process and what it entails. For of you that have received one so far, please remember Delivery confirmation numbers are NOT "tracking" numbers (i.e. UPS, FedEX); they are simply are a tool used to confirm your package has arrived ( for your record and for mine). They don't always tell you "where" your package is located, it has happened to me a lot. 

Because I make everything to order it can be a very tedious process. I want to ensure that all ingredients are added correctly and everything is packaged properly before shipping. When I first started IPN I did so because I wanted to share my knowledge of "natural" hair care with others. I do understand that when you (as a customer) spend money, you want to ensure you receive your product especially when you a deal with a small business owner. I can assure you if you have placed an order with me your item are in the process of being delivered. I don't have the capacity to always send out an email as stated sitting at my computer takes away time from processing orders. 

I just want to assure you that you will receive your order. Unfortunately, it make take a bit longer than anticipated. I am not ignoring you or avoiding your status request...I am simply trying to get your items to you. You're anxiety/frustration is noted and trust me when I say that it bothers me to have any one think that they will not receive their orders. Again, your patience is appreciated and even if it means I have to work on Christmas Eve .. I will do that to make sure each and every order is shipped out. I may not be able to respond to your emails directly..but if there is anything else I need to inform you of.. I will update Facebook or send out a mass email. Thanks so much to those of you have been patient and understand my process. You are all the reason why I have sells like these! Be Blessed Today and Everyday! Denise 


I guess I wont get my stuff til 2013... Is this stuff really that good? Is it worth the longggg wait???


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 20, 2012)

Got my shescentit...now all shipments accounted for. This haul should last me awhile....I hope so anyway.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 20, 2012)

Henna Sooq sent an email explaining the cause of the delivery delay regarding the Red Raj.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 20, 2012)

requested a refund from ipn and got shipping info days later instead erplexed. ... is it wrong that i'm not all that interested?


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 21, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Henna Sooq sent an email explaining the cause of the delivery delay regarding the Red Raj.



AtlantaJJ....i didn't get the email but i do have a red raj order pending....weird ....what did the email say was the reason?  TIA!


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 21, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> that is great cs!!  I highly recommend the sweet cocoa bean leave in!!



I ordered this for the first time and I don't smell anything sweet cocoa about it. I haven't used it yet which is really what matters but the smell of it surprised me or lack there of.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 21, 2012)

It is very mild....definitely does not linger but it works very well


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 21, 2012)

What is "IPN"?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 21, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> AtlantaJJ....i didn't get the email but i do have a red raj order pending....weird ....what did the email say was the reason?  TIA!



I don't mind waiting at all because it's the best henna in my opinion. Plus I'm stocked up, I have 300 grams in the freezer.   This batch is going to be a finer sift.  



			
				Henna Sooq_Email said:
			
		

> Important Announcements!
> 
> First we want to take this opportunity to thank all of you for waiting for such an extended period of time for our Red Raj to get here. Something very traumatic happened to our supplier's family which caused the delay with the order which is coming from India. Thank you for being so patient.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 21, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> Solia 1" is amazing! Better than the Chi and better than the Maxiglide. I'm in love! My hair is straight and shiny, but with body and looks healthy. Other flat irons always made my hair look flat and greasy. In love.



GIRL!!! Isn't it fabulous?!?!?! I bought it but put it away for a few weeks. I actually used it yesterday and oh muh gootness.... it is GREAT!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2012)

virtuenow
IPN = It's Perfectly Natural


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 21, 2012)

Iluvsmuhgrass Where are the Pics??  Thx.


----------



## 4EverDetermined (Dec 21, 2012)

I just saw this sale but Viviscal extra strength 60ct is selling for $39.99 at Walgreens.com. Unfortunately the sale ends today. You can also use coupon code 15HOLIDAY for $6.00 off,expires tomorrow
ETA FREE STANDARD SHIPPING


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 24, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Iluvsmuhgrass Where are the Pics??  Thx.



virtuenow, I didn't do my entire head, just the back to see what I was working with. The pic is in my album.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 24, 2012)

Still waiting on two packages . As I am traveling this evening, if they don't come today I would not get them until 2013.


----------



## kellistarr (Dec 24, 2012)

It's December 24th and I'm finally getting my Cream & Coco order.  Talk about cutting it close for XMAS!  Despite the* DELAY*, these products look really good.

Eucalyptus Lemongrass Hair Honey
Clover Honey Shine Syrup
Black Candied Amber Soap Syrup
Black Lemon Sugar Face Polish
Hawaiian Volcano Mini Bar

She fills the bottles up and everything is well presented.  I look forward to reviewing my share of the goods.


----------



## Lita (Dec 25, 2012)

kellistarr said:


> It's December 24th and I'm finally getting my Cream & Coco order.  Talk about cutting it close for XMAS!  Despite the* DELAY*, these products look really good.
> 
> Eucalyptus Lemongrass Hair Honey
> Clover Honey Shine Syrup
> ...



kellistarr Glad you got your order,can't wait to get my order..Please give a review.

I brought the
-hair honey
-honey shine
-pink cookie bar soap
Some poo bars & other stuff..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

@Lita kellistarr

Lemme go check out this Creme & Coco, so I can see what ya'll talmbout...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @kellistarr
> 
> *Lemme go check out this Creme & Coco, so I can see what ya'll talmbout...*


 

I remember looking at that site.  

Wonder why I didn't get anything?  But, yep, I checked it out.


----------



## Lita (Dec 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita kellistarr
> 
> Lemme go check out this Creme & Coco, so I can see what ya'll talmbout...



IDareT'sHair  They have some interesting items on that site..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

Lita

I remembered wanting that Hair Honey and a couple other things on that C&C site, but didn't get anything.

I am going to do a mini Soultanicals Haul soon tho'.  Imma wait & see if they have a sale around MLK Day 1st tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

Lita

I remember also looking at that ACV Rinse, but hate mixing stuff also that Gnache DC'er (which is cubed and has to be mixed with hot water).

I ain't tryna' work that hard.  Lawd...just let me unscrew the top, Slap some on and go!


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I remember also looking at that ACV Rinse, but hate mixing stuff also that Gnache DC'er (which is cubed and has to be mixed with hot water).
> 
> *I ain't tryna' work that hard.  Lawd...just let me unscrew the top, Slap some on and go!*




Girl me 2!  I just bought the last Jar of Joe.  I have a feeling it's going to be really good for my hair.


----------



## Lita (Dec 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I remembered wanting that Hair Honey and a couple other things on that C&C site, but didn't get anything.
> 
> I am going to do a mini Soultanicals Haul soon tho'.  Imma wait & see if they have a sale around MLK Day 1st tho'



IDareT'sHair I'm waiting to do a mini hail for Soultincals too..Can't wait.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 25, 2012)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Girl me 2!  I just bought the last Jar of Joe.  I have a feeling it's going to be really good for my hair.



MarriageMaterial You are going to love Jar Of Joe..It's one of my staples from heritage..Got some on my scalp right now..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

MarriageMaterial said:


> *Girl me 2! *I just bought the last Jar of Joe. I have a feeling it's going to be really good for my hair.


 
MarriageMaterial

Gurl.....ANGTFT  You'll Love, Love, Love "Jar Of Joe" 

Hopefully, you got it for the 35% discount.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MarriageMaterial
> 
> Gurl.....ANGTFT  You'll Love, Love, Love "Jar Of Joe"
> 
> Hopefully, you got it for the 35% discount.



IDareT'sHair no her sale was only 15% off.  where is the 35?


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally received my Henna Sooq order, a month later. My amla isn't there, and it's the reason my order was delayed in the first place (there was a release date pending, then the date was pushed further, and then it finally cleared and shipped). erplexed There's nothing in my account saying I'm receiving a separate package or anything else considering the amla powder. 

I emailed them. I'm irritated, but not mad because they tend to have good customer service.  I still have a little bit of amla powder left so I'll be able to touch up in the meantime.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 27, 2012)

Yessssss!  Henna sooq order of red raj henna has finally shipped!!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Yessssss!  Henna sooq order of red raj henna has finally shipped!!!



coyacoy Hi! How is the stiff of this henna? Thanks!

*I may order,for next months henna.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 27, 2012)

Lita...hey girl....it should arrive tomorrow and i plan to use next weekend....will let you know!


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Lita...hey girl....it should arrive tomorrow and i plan to use next weekend....will let you know!



coyacoy Im looking forward to hearing about it...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 28, 2012)

classoohfive said:


> Finally received my Henna Sooq order, a month later. My amla isn't there, and it's the reason my order was delayed in the first place (there was a release date pending, then the date was pushed further, and then it finally cleared and shipped). erplexed There's nothing in my account saying I'm receiving a separate package or anything else considering the amla powder.
> 
> I emailed them. I'm irritated, but not mad because they tend to have good customer service.  I still have a little bit of amla powder left so I'll be able to touch up in the meantime.




Forgot to update. They got back to me the next day and said it's shipping separately. I wish they would have went ahead and did that weeks ago. I'll probably try my "Sweet Honey" DC  tonight or post henna now that I have some time this weekend.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 28, 2012)

got my red raj


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok yall...I am late with this but I am JUST now opening my order from BASK. The only thing I ordered was the YAM Nectar hair treatment stuff. Why is the jar only a tad bit half full??!! I emailed her with my complaint so I am hoping she comes correct. I did take pics and told her that I could provide them if she would like. Anybody ever have an issue with BASK?


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 30, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> Ok yall...I am late with this but I am JUST now opening my order from BASK. The only thing I ordered was the YAM Nectar hair treatment stuff. Why is the jar only a tad bit half full??!! I emailed her with my complaint so I am hoping she comes correct. I did take pics and told her that I could provide them if she would like. Anybody ever have an issue with BASK?



bask smells so good


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 30, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> Ok yall...I am late with this but I am JUST now opening my order from BASK. The only thing I ordered was the YAM Nectar hair treatment stuff. Why is the jar only a tad bit half full??!! I emailed her with my complaint so I am hoping she comes correct. I did take pics and told her that I could provide them if she would like. Anybody ever have an issue with BASK?



They left out something from an order. Rashida responded promptly and addressed the issue. Her customer service is top-notch. I feel like her most important customer anytime I deal with her . But I think she treats everyone that way. She has my money for as long as she wants it.

Bask and CJ are the only companies I am dealing with directly in 2013. All other things I will get from Aveyou or Sage. If they don't have it, I would not buy it. I am tempted to try Soultanicals, but I will hold off until 2014.


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my Soultanicals order. I ordered a bottle of knot sauce on the 17th and haven't heard anything from them since. The site says that my order is awaiting fulfillment. 

Is anyone else waiting for them too?


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 30, 2012)

Lita said:


> coyacoy Hi! How is the stiff of this henna? Thanks!
> 
> *I may order,for next months henna.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita.... since I'm going to a party tomorrow I decided to go ahead and Henna today.... I will report back once I rinse it out but I wanted to let you know that as of right now the sift was amazing! no stems no sticks let me say it again NO stems NO sticks!! wonderful!  the only thing I'm a little suspect about is when I rinse it because it was kind of a gummy consistency not like the other kind that I've used ( Ive been using the Moroccan henna) because that one normally gets kind of creamy like cake batter and this one was a little bit more gummy ... but like I said it was smooth as silk re: sift... I will see how it rinses out because I was a little concerned when I rinsed it off of my hand and arm it was a little difficult to rinse off so I'm a tiny bit worried about how long it's going to take to rinse out but I will report back and let you know!

Eta: I mixed it with coconut milk and a little bit of warm water


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> I'm still waiting on my Soultanicals order. I ordered a bottle of knot sauce on the 17th and haven't heard anything from them since. The site says that my order is awaiting fulfillment.
> 
> Is anyone else waiting for them too?



Hey 

I ordered from them on the December 16th, my order shipped on the 22nd and I received my order on the 27th. SO in total I had to wait 11 days for my order (6 days for processing and 5 days for shipping). Its not the best, but its better then most . I sent them an email and ask when my package should ship out on the 21st, I never received a reply, but my package did ship the next day. So I would just email her and ask, maybe she'll do the same for you. 

HTH'S


----------



## kupenda (Dec 30, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> I'm still waiting on my Soultanicals order. I ordered a bottle of knot sauce on the 17th and haven't heard anything from them since. The site says that my order is awaiting fulfillment.
> 
> Is anyone else waiting for them too?



Oh lawd. I was up drooling on their site at 3 this morning! I made plans for that knot sauce! Ugh. Please don't tell me we have another poopy vendor on our hands


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 30, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Hey
> 
> I ordered from them on the December 16th, my order shipped on the 22nd and I received my order on the 27th. SO in total I had to wait 11 days for my order (6 days for processing and 5 days for shipping). Its not the best, but its better then most . I sent them an email and ask when my package should ship out on the 21st, I never received a reply, but my package did ship the next day. So I would just email her and ask, maybe she'll do the same for you.
> 
> HTH'S





kupenda said:


> Oh lawd. I was up drooling on their site at 3 this morning! I made plans for that knot sauce! Ugh. Please don't tell me we have another poopy vendor on our hands




Just sent them an email. I'll report back if I hear anything from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2012)

Philippians413 said:


> *I'm still waiting on my Soultanicals order. I ordered a bottle of knot sauce on the 17th and haven't heard anything from them since. The site says that my order is awaiting fulfillment. *
> 
> *Is anyone else waiting for them too?*


 
Philippians413

I'm still waiting too.......I contacted them and they said it shipped on 12-24.


----------



## Lita (Dec 30, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> Ok yall...I am late with this but I am JUST now opening my order from BASK. The only thing I ordered was the YAM Nectar hair treatment stuff. Why is the jar only a tad bit half full??!! I emailed her with my complaint so I am hoping she comes correct. I did take pics and told her that I could provide them if she would like. Anybody ever have an issue with BASK?



*Frisky* Half full,thats not good...No I never had a problem with B.A.S.K she's pretty much on point with CS,hope it works out..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 30, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Lita.... since I'm going to a party tomorrow I decided to go ahead and Henna today.... I will report back once I rinse it out but I wanted to let you know that as of right now the sift was amazing! no stems no sticks let me say it again NO stems NO sticks!! wonderful!  the only thing I'm a little suspect about is when I rinse it because it was kind of a gummy consistency not like the other kind that I've used ( Ive been using the Moroccan henna) because that one normally gets kind of creamy like cake batter and this one was a little bit more gummy ... but like I said it was smooth as silk re: sift... I will see how it rinses out because I was a little concerned when I rinsed it off of my hand and arm it was a little difficult to rinse off so I'm a tiny bit worried about how long it's going to take to rinse out but I will report back and let you know!
> 
> Eta: I mixed it with coconut milk and a little bit of warm water



Update: rinsed out like a dream!  Red raj for the win!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2012)

*Frisky*

I still have yet to order from b.a.s.k. 

For some reason, it has never piqued my interest enough to hit PayNah, although it gets decent reviews....


----------



## Lita (Dec 30, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Update: rinsed out like a dream!  Red raj for the win!



coyacoy Yea,good to know...How is the color?..Sorry for all the questions..

*For 2013,I made up my mind to make/stick with things that work..Save money/time/space & money..



2013 is about Great CS & Fantastic Products...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2012)

Lita

For me, it's 2013 is about Great Sales, Great Customer Service & Great low cost Shipping.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 30, 2012)

i need some indigo to go with my raj


----------



## Lita (Dec 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> For me, it's 2013 is about Great Sales, Great Customer Service & Great low cost Shipping.



IDareT'sHair 

....This weekend I pulled out products from my stash to give away....Those items are on my NEVER again list....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2012)

Lita

With the amount of stuff we buy, overall, we've been blessed - not too many flops.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 30, 2012)

Im still waiting on my soultanicals and I ordered Dec.16


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2012)

sexypebbly

Um. Yeah.

I'm starting to get mad. 

Imma give them a few more days and then Imma start clownin'


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> For me, it's 2013 is about Great Sales, Great Customer Service & Great low cost Shipping.



. I am going to start paying close attention to shipping costs. One of the main reasons, along with fast shipping and good customer service, I am using vendors I can get multiple brands from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2012)

@Ogoma

Yeah, that Shipping can be a deal-breaker (regardless how good the stuff is). 

If they have a decent "Sale" but stick you on the Shipping it was all for nought.erplexed


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 30, 2012)

i've pretty much found my staples, so i'm hoping to not be tempted by all these lines. why can't kinky curly have a sale? that's been my my ish since it came out. consistent, no formula changes. tried and true.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> sexypebbly
> 
> Um. Yeah.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair
I am still shocked about this...


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 1, 2013)

got my lcl dryer


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2013)

I hope everyone has there black Friday purchase...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 2, 2013)

I am still waiting on Pura Body Naturals. She shipped it on the Dec. 3, but tracking ends at her local post office. If it doesn't come by the end of the month, I am going to assume it is lost.


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I am still waiting on Pura Body Naturals. She shipped it on the Dec. 3, but tracking ends at her local post office. If it doesn't come by the end of the month, I am going to assume it is lost.



Ogoma Dec 3rd? Thats a whole month..No..No..Tracking ended too..Wow!
Hope it shows up..Did you use PayPal?


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 2, 2013)

Lita said:


> Ogoma Dec 3rd? Thats a whole month..No..No..Tracking ended too..Wow!
> Hope it shows up..Did you use PayPal?
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I did. I am going to wait a while and then move on. It is the risk one takes with international shipping.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 5, 2013)

I got my Pura Body Naturals over a month later!

She was going to send me another one if it was lost in the mail, but thankfully that wasn't necessary. Top notch customer service!


----------



## Lita (Jan 5, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I got my Pura Body Naturals over a month later!
> 
> She was going to send me another one if it was lost in the mail, but thankfully that wasn't necessary. Top notch customer service!



Ogoma Good thing it worked out..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------

